# General > General Chat >  School Bells

## papayahed

guess who starts school on monday???  :FRlol:  :FRlol: 


I registered for two classes today. One starts next monday the other starts next thursday. The funniest part is that the program I've decided to go into is in the liberal arts department so I'll have to take all those arsty fartsy classes I stayed away from my first go around. :Bawling: 

hmmm, I wonder if I'm going to be the oldest one there?

I can't wait to buy school supplies....I wonder if I'll need a compass and protractor??

----------


## Joreads

Hey welcome to the club, my classes do not start for another two months though. The most exciting thing about classes is buying the supplies try and stay away from the protractors though.

And I am sure you will not be the oldest but you may well be the smartest.

----------


## aBIGsheep

Guess who hasn't even sent in his application!

----------


## Joreads

> Guess who hasn't even sent in his application!


I have no idea who that could be :Wink:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I can't wait to buy school supplies


That has _always_ been the best part of school for me.  :Biggrin: 

I'm still playing around with some ideas. I think I will do an at-home/online degree/diploma - whatever - based on what I choose. I have my list, but I _still_ haven't decided what I want to do exactly. This will be a change in my life, and I have to make sure I am choosing something that won't be a regret this time. 

I always wonder if I would set foot inside a college today would I be one of the older ones, or even the oldest in my class. But I will never know as I just plan to stay hidden away from society and studying at home.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

I LOVE SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!

SO MUCH!!!!!!!

Except for homework. That just gets tiring. I like working, but I need rest, too.

I just about killed myself last night registering for the SAT...I got it all messed up and still have to fix it.  :Sick:  I was so confused, haha. Wish I had someone to guide me like an older sibling.

So yeah...it can be stressful. But man, I love it for the most part! I love teachers! They are so goofy. One science teacher showed me a fresh squid beak today. XDDD Man I love those guys. True friends. I borrow books and CD's from them. Pretty cool. They really help when I'm feelin' down 'n' lonely!

Have fun!

----------


## 1n50mn14

Guess who's still a deadbeat with a bunch of worthless night school credits to complete? :P!

I don't even get to go school supply shopping =[ And that's MY favourite part, too!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I don't even get to go school supply shopping =[ And that's MY favourite part, too!


I used to love going with my supply sheet to the store. It was always so much fun choosing the pencils, folders, notebooks, erasers and stuff.  :Tongue:  I always thought I was the _only_ one that enjoyed doing this. Looks like I was wrong.  :Biggrin:  I have to admit that I still like it when the stores put out all of the new supplies. I love to look through all of it even though it is something that I don't need to do anymore.  :Smile:

----------


## JacobF

I start my second semester in February. I'm kind of nervous because I need to do well in gr. 12 English to get into the university I want (I'm in gr. 11, but I took gr. 11 English in advance this past summer). But the rest of my classes are fairly interesting. 

And yes, shopping for school supplies is a strange fascination that I think everyone secretly enjoys. The kid-in-a-candy-shop mentality kicks in as you spend time picking different trinkets to add to your academic arsenal. Regular shopping isn't nearly as fun, because you always buy the same thing.

----------


## Niamh

*sigh* everyone is going back to college except me.  :Frown: 

Best of luck Papaya!!! i've done some of at artsy fartsy courses. they are fun! hope you enjoy them. I'd love to go back and do some more. I'd love to go back and finish Film Studies and Theatre Studies... and i'd love to do English and creative writing.

----------


## Virgil

> guess who starts school on monday??? 
> 
> 
> I registered for two classes today. One starts next monday the other starts next thursday. The funniest part is that the program I've decided to go into is in the liberal arts department so I'll have to take all those arsty fartsy classes I stayed away from my first go around.
> 
> hmmm, I wonder if I'm going to be the oldest one there?
> 
> I can't wait to buy school supplies....I wonder if I'll need a compass and protractor??


That's great papaya. I got my masters in English lit at night off and on for almost ten years. I had almost given up. But it was a wonderful experience to still be in school. What are you taking up? I'm sure you got a lot of people with Liberal Arts background right here you can bounce questions off.  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

Thanks guys! I was waffling between an MBA and Spanish. Spanish won over because I really wanted to start this semester and I haven't taken the GMAT yet. 

This semester I'm taking Spanish and Intro to Fiction. Both should be pretty decent, except one of the books for the fiction class is Possession by Byatt. I really really disliked that book!!

----------


## motherhubbard

That's really exciting, Papaya! My classes start on Monday and I'm all nervous. I wish I was done. for now I just make up different ways to say I have three semesters left hoping that one will sound like it will all be over next week. I do enjoy being in school, but I want a job!!! I think work will pay much better than school does :Smile:

----------


## kasie

Good luck, Papaya - I'm sure you'll enjoy your studies. Please keep us posted about your progress.

My Welsh class re-starts next week and, oh dear, I haven't done the homework....

----------


## papayahed

OK Netties, how's school going?

Me: I missed my first day of class, chances are good I'm going to miss my second day as well due to work.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

You missed your first day?? That's too bad! What courses are you taking, Papaya?

School's good so far. I have a pretty heavy semester, but I'm going to aim for dean's list so I have a snowflake's chance in hell at having grades good enough for vet school.

----------


## Niamh

eek! not a good start!!
you should make sure the bosses know you have college so they dont hold you up!

----------


## papayahed

> You missed your first day?? That's too bad! What courses are you taking, Papaya?
> 
> School's good so far. I have a pretty heavy semester, but I'm going to aim for dean's list so I have a snowflake's chance in hell at having grades good enough for vet school.


vet school? Thats pretty cool. I thought about being a vet once but it went the way of being a Dr. when I realized I couldn't handle the site of blood. :FRlol: . 

I'm only taking two classes, Spanish 101 and Intro to fiction (reading not writing) 




> eek! not a good start!!
> you should make sure the bosses know you have college so they dont hold you up!


hahaha, this time it was the CEO and Board of Directors. :FRlol:  They won't be back anytime soon so I won't have to worry about them holding me up again.

----------


## Nightshade

> This semester I'm taking Spanish and Intro to Fiction. Both should be pretty decent, except one of the books for the fiction class is Possession by Byatt. I really really disliked that book!!


So ? all you have to do is _eloquently_ describe why you hate the book so much! 

So you dont have to switch to working part time? Just going to juggle then?

----------


## Niamh

How dare they keep you from your education!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> How dare they keep you from your education!


True you could do what I did and jump up and down shouting you are breaking your commitment to Life long learning and development shame on you I need to have this time off! 
 :FRlol: 
Thats how I got to go to Prague anyway!
Edit: Oh wait does the US have the mandatory life long learning commitments?  :Confused:

----------


## Riesa

that's awesome, Papaya! Inspiring, really.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm going back to school after being out for 4 years. I start in a couple of weeks and I'm super nervous. I'm taking 3 science classes. This semester is going to be crazy but hopefully I'll make it through ok.

----------


## Scheherazade

To Papaya and all> Good luck, have fun and don't forget to give a KitKat or two to your teachers every now and then!

Papaya> Since I am in "serious" education (since September) too, we can be study buddies!  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> So you dont have to switch to working part time? Just going to juggle then?


No, going back to school is just something I'm doing on the side, work comes first.




> that's awesome, Papaya! Inspiring, really.


Thanks.




> I'm going back to school after being out for 4 years. I start in a couple of weeks and I'm super nervous. I'm taking 3 science classes. This semester is going to be crazy but hopefully I'll make it through ok.


alll riiiggghhtttt, I'm kinda envious of you taking science classes, what are you taking?




> To Papaya and all> Good luck, have fun and don't forget to give a KitKat or two to your teachers every now and then!
> 
> Papaya> Since I am in "serious" education (since September) too, we can be study buddies!


of course, we can study with a pitcher of margaritas! :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> alll riiiggghhtttt, I'm kinda envious of you taking science classes, what are you taking?


And I'm envious of your artsy fartsy classes.  :FRlol:  I'm taking Chem, microbio, and Anatomy & Phys. I like science ok, but I'd prefer it in smaller doses.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> vet school? Thats pretty cool. I thought about being a vet once but it went the way of being a Dr. when I realized I couldn't handle the site of blood.. 
> 
> I'm only taking two classes, Spanish 101 and Intro to fiction (reading not writing)


Not in vet school yet, I'm still working on my undergrad degree, in animal Biology. 

Yeah, I think everyone goes through that phase at some point in their life. I just didn't grow out of it lol

Intro to fiction eh? Is the reading list any good?




> And I'm envious of your artsy fartsy classes.  I'm taking Chem, microbio, and Anatomy & Phys. I like science ok, but I'd prefer it in smaller doses.


your courseload sounds something like mine.

I'm taking into Biochemistry, Into Cell Biology, Intro Genetics, Structure and Anatomy of Farm animals, and Philosophy (Ethics- because I couldn't get into medical ethics :Frown: )

----------


## Joreads

I have just found out that I will have to attend four nights a week :Tongue:  Oh well it is only 18 weeks

----------


## kiz_paws

To Papayahed et al ---->> This Is Good! Study hard and make us proud of ya!  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

> of course, we can study with a pitcher of margaritas!


Where is the pitcher? Just finished two assignments (20 pages  :Goof: )!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> your courseload sounds something like mine.
> 
> I'm taking into Biochemistry, Into Cell Biology, Intro Genetics, Structure and Anatomy of Farm animals, and Philosophy (Ethics- because I couldn't get into medical ethics)


Wow that's alot. Good luck with all that. Genetics sounds fun.

----------


## dramasnot6

On Monday my spring semester starts. I am taking Chinese Language, Chinese Women in Fiction and Film, Sex and Socialism, a biology course called From Conception to Birth and Literary Theory (Lots of Twain and Melville on the syllabus!). Really looking forward to all of them.

----------


## papayahed

> And I'm envious of your artsy fartsy classes.  I'm taking Chem, microbio, and Anatomy & Phys. I like science ok, but I'd prefer it in smaller doses.


Two out of three isn't bad!! I got through microbiology by the skin of my teeth.




> I'm taking into Biochemistry, Into Cell Biology, Intro Genetics, Structure and Anatomy of Farm animals, and Philosophy (Ethics- because I couldn't get into medical ethics)


Is there a difference between being a vet for farm vs. pets?




> On Monday my spring semester starts. I am taking Chinese Language, Chinese Women in Fiction and Film, Sex and Socialism, a biology course called From Conception to Birth and Literary Theory (Lots of Twain and Melville on the syllabus!). Really looking forward to all of them.


dang Snot, my head hurts looking at those courses. What is your major?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Is there a difference between being a vet for farm vs. pets?


Yes typically one specializes in large animals (farm animals), small animals (companion animals like dogs and cats), or exotics

But everyone in my major has to take structure of farm animals for some reason...

----------


## dramasnot6

> dang Snot, my head hurts looking at those courses. What is your major?


Double major in Gender and Women Studies and Chinese. Lotsa fun.  :Smile:

----------


## WhimsySA

:Bawling:  my classes start on 2 February. I'm scared!! And it looks like I'll have to work very very hard  :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Where is the pitcher? Just finished two assignments (20 pages )!


Where is my picher?????

Me finks Papaya is trying to keep it all to herself!!!

----------


## papayahed

> Where is my picher?????
> 
> Me finks Papaya is trying to keep it all to herself!!!


hahha, I was looking for one that was big enough. :FRlol: 
I guess we could always refill this one:

----------


## kilted exile

All you people are making me think I should do some correspondence courses or something, difficulty is deciding what.....

----------


## Weisinheimer

> my classes start on 2 February. I'm scared!! And it looks like I'll have to work very very hard


aww, good luck. I'm sure you'll do fine. I'm pretty nervous about my classes too. Do you have a pretty heavy courseload?

----------


## WhimsySA

I'm studying B.Sc Behavioural Genetics. First years all do a similar B.Sc course. I'll be doing Biology, Chemistry, Maths, Psychology (this replaces physics with the other first years will be doing) and Computer, I think that's all. But we have lots and lots of practical classes which will occupy my time till late at night.  :Frown:

----------


## mono

Kudos to you, papayahed! That takes a lot of motivation to jump back into the education routine . . . attendance, studying, homework, etc. Make us proud!
I have put some thought into graduate school to advance my RN degree, perhaps within the next year or two; ideally, I would like to remain in critical care, but maybe make the transition to a nurse practitioner or into anesthesiology a bit easier.
Have they slammed you with studies yet?  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

Thanks Mono. Apparently I'm not as smart as I thought I was  :FRlol: . My spanish class might be a little difficult. I'm finding my memorization skills aren't what they used to be and we've already had a quiz. My fiction professor seems pretty cool, even though we started off reading a poem!!!! :Sick: . The reading list looks pretty good, if not a little ambitious. I'd say a quarter of it I've already read.

----------


## weltanschauung

_while the stars that oversprinkle
all the heavens seem to twinkle
with a crystalline delight...
_

sorry. couldnt help it.

----------


## motherhubbard

I just finished my first large assignment. 15 weeks to go in this semester!

----------


## papayahed

> I just finished my first large assignment. 15 weeks to go in this semester!


Alll riighhtt. The kids book one?

----------


## Nightshade

I got three 3000 word assignments today  :Frown:

----------


## motherhubbard

no, that will take me at least another month. It's not due until April though. I just don't want to get behind on anything this semester.

----------


## dramasnot6

> I got three 3000 word assignments today


Ouch  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

I know eveil final semster ....  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

poor Nightie! thats the system getting you back for injoying your hols

----------


## Nightshade

I know  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I got three 3000 word assignments today


Hate to be all teacherly but when were they assigned?

----------


## Nightshade

no I mean they were assigned that day, well except for one... but Ive had another 6,000 one assigned since then
I didnt mean they were due in the same day ( there is 4 days - 9 between the assignmnets due dates its just they love to through all the essays at you at once !) Basically every week barring next until 2 week in march I have something or other due ... *sigh* ah well 9 weeks more and then I am DONE and out of here ( providing I dont fail the year of course) !

----------


## papayahed

I took my first test today. I missed the last two classes but I think I still did pretty well. There was one section where I thought was going to cause me problems but apparently it was a little over everybody's head because la professora told us which verbs to use which cleared everything up.

Yesterday I got assigned my first writing assignment. I haven't had to write a paper in forever and even then the papers were more about engineering so correct grammar wasn't really required - and ya'll know how bad I am in grammar.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I had my first day today. I'm pretty excited now. I really like one of my professors; the other 2 seem ok.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I wrote my first midterm yesterday and I ACED IT!!! WHOOO!!! :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana: 






Sorry, I'm really excited :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> I wrote my first midterm yesterday and I ACED IT!!! WHOOO!!!




alllll riiiiigghhttt, congrats.

----------


## Weisinheimer

That's awesome, Classic!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## papayahed

Now I know how you guys feel!! I've been trying to write a paper for over an hour now but I keep finding myself interneting :Crash:  :Flare:  I guess I could just turn off the wireless but that just seems so wrong!! :Tongue:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I hate writing lab reports  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I hate writing lab reports


Me too :Bawling:

----------


## Joreads

I start back next week so my freedome ends soon

----------


## motherhubbard

I have to write a huge paper today. It has to be today so that I can do another just exactly like it tomorrow. I've done every other assignment I can think of and I just don't want to do this one. Boy! It sounds like somebody needs a WHAAAaaambulance!

----------


## Chava

100 pages of reading for a three hour class on empirical research.. You've got to be kidding right?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> 100 pages of reading for a three hour class on empirical research.. You've got to be kidding right?


 :Eek:  that's crazy. I guess I've got it pretty easy.

----------


## Virgil

All I can say is I don't go to school any more.  :Banana:  :Banana:  

Sorry i couldn't help my joy. I hope you students do well.  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Snow day!! No school!!!  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana: 
I'm so happy, now I have an extra day to study for my test.  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

estoy aprendiendo Español. I'm learning Spanish. I'd like to train as a German teacher in England and they prefer teachers to teach two languages in the long run. So I'm studying Spanish on my own. Plus, I'm studying "teaching German as a foreign language". Not taking any courses. I wish someone would set me an exam.!

----------


## Virgil

> Snow day!! No school!!! 
> I'm so happy, now I have an extra day to study for my test.


Well, I didn't go into work today, so does that count for me too.  :Biggrin:  We only got five inches (12-13 cm) but they were predicting ten to twelve inches. But it's nasty and icy out there. Plus we may get more.

----------


## Weisinheimer

It's still snowing pretty hard here. I think we have around 5 inches so far.

----------


## motherhubbard

It's midterm time and my lowest grade is a 94%! My highest grade is 101.2%! I'm very excited about it. I've heard terrible things about this semester (commonly called Block 1) and we've lost some people due to the heavy workload. It's hard work, too. I feel so good about my grades and the work I’m doing.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I've hit that point where I'm so tired of studying for midterms that I just don't care anymore..bad bad bad.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> It's midterm time and my lowest grade is a 94%! My highest grade is 101.2%! I'm very excited about it. I've heard terrible things about this semester (commonly called Block 1) and we've lost some people due to the heavy workload. It's hard work, too. I feel so good about my grades and the work Im doing.


 :Confused:  how can you get more than 100%?

----------


## papayahed

> It's midterm time and my lowest grade is a 94%! My highest grade is 101.2%! I'm very excited about it. I've heard terrible things about this semester (commonly called Block 1) and we've lost some people due to the heavy workload. It's hard work, too. I feel so good about my grades and the work Im doing.


Congrats!!! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> It's midterm time and my lowest grade is a 94%! My highest grade is 101.2%! I'm very excited about it. I've heard terrible things about this semester (commonly called Block 1) and we've lost some people due to the heavy workload. It's hard work, too. I feel so good about my grades and the work Im doing.


That's awesome. Congrats!




> how can you get more than 100%?


extra credit questions

----------


## Chava

Oh man, at the half way break in class, all students filed out of the auditorium, straight into the canteen, and formed a line infront of the coffee machine... Here you go, here's my vein, now please load it with caffeine... *Reaches out arm*

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm soooo glad this school week is finally over. Had a paper due and a lab practical today. The whole class was all freaked out about the practical...now that it's over I can relax and maybe sleep a little. I'm not sure what I got yet, I'm thinking probably a C, but I'm ok with that. I'll be happy as long as I passed.

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm going to try to finish all of the work for the semester next week. I'm so sick of school right now. I want to put my garden out and I can't when I'm tethered to the computer.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Second genetics midterm on tuesday. Must study...

----------


## 1n50mn14

*sits back, crackles knuckles, and re-opens twelfth game of Zoo Tycoon*

Hahaha... no school for me!

I miss buying school supplies. Fresh pencils, erasers, a plethora of coloring supplies, scissors, glue... binders! O, lo! I am an organizational freak! Multi-colored dividers, to be decorated with collage and doodles...

I'm seeing everybody off applying to the universities of their choice, and realizing if I hadn't screwed myself over, I could be majoring in whatever I wanted right now. (That isn't being pompous, I was told by all of my teachers I would be accepted to any University of my choice, for any program, if I actually attended class.)

*sigh*

You all sound very busy.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

It's never too late, Becca! :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

Sadly, Spring Break is over. I was hoping to catch up but no such luck..

----------


## Scheherazade

> Sadly, Spring Break is over. I was hoping to catch up but no such luck..


Oh, please don't say that... I am relying on the Easter break to catch up on reading _and_ complete some assignments. Too ambitious?

----------


## papayahed

> Oh, please don't say that... I am relying on the Easter break to catch up on reading _and_ complete some assignments. Too ambitious?



Little Bit.

Whooo Hooo, I didn't study and got a 94% on a test. Whoooo Hoooo. I'm hoping with turnaround pretty much over I can get caught up and get in some proper study time.

----------


## Scheherazade

*shuts her eyes tightly so she cannot read Papaya's reply*

I should really get some work done during the Easter holiday; otherwise, I will be in a pickle because there are no more holidays for me till the end of the term.

Though I might have 2 weeks off in June just before my assignments are due. That will be a little last minute but... Doubt if I could get anything done if it weren't for the last minute efforts.

----------


## papayahed

> *I'm seeing everybody off applying to the universities of their choice, and realizing if I hadn't screwed myself over, I could be majoring in whatever I wanted right now. (That isn't being pompous, I was told by all of my teachers I would be accepted to any University of my choice, for any program, if I actually attended class.)
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You all sound very busy.


You still have time to figure it all out. I spent a fair amount of time before I got my act together and went to school seriously. (If even school is what you want to do, school isn't the answer for everybody )

----------


## papayahed

:Flare: If the homework is to read a short story why would you not do it? We had to read Heart of Darkness for class, apparently I'm one of the only ones that actually read the story. During class the professor kept asking questions that only two of us could answer :Flare:  I guess that's not really a bad thing except I'm not a participator!!!! I get to class early to get a good seat in the back, I don't raise my hand, and I never volunteer to go up to the board.

----------


## papayahed

What the heck, today in my other class the professor went around the room asking the homework questions and about half the class didn't do it. Why is that? And what really bugs me is that I used to be one of the non homework doers and I can't figure out what the heck I was doing at the time that prevented me from doing my homwork - I'm positive there wasn't a good reason.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Done 3/5 Finals!!  :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## K.K.

Uhoh! Finals already! 

This past semester has just flown past me.

----------


## skib

Crap. Auto final next Tuesday . . . Cadillac engine= completely torn apart, has to be back together by then. ****.

----------


## motherhubbard

I just finished the biggest assignment I've ever done. I'm so thankful to have that behind me.

----------


## K.K.

> I just finished the biggest assignment I've ever done. I'm so thankful to have that behind me.



Congratulations!

----------


## papayahed

> I just finished the biggest assignment I've ever done. I'm so thankful to have that behind me.



allll rrriiiiiggghhhttt

----------


## Niamh

weldone MH!

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm going to bed and I'm not going to do my homework. I'm skipping this assignment. 18 points or bed... bed wins.

----------


## higley

I have an exam and two assignments for tomorrow! And the next day, two finals and a presentation. I'm so terrible at public speaking.

----------


## Weisinheimer

Good luck to everyone doing finals. Mine don't start for a few weeks.

----------


## Scheherazade

Just found out that the deadlines this term are sooner than I thought they were...

:-/

----------


## papayahed

> Just found out that the deadlines this term are sooner than I thought they were...
> 
> :-/


uh oh!


How did I think I'd get any homework done while I was back home.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I got 14/12 on my last philosophy paper!! That I wrote the morning it was due!!  :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

I need to get back to school. think i'll look up Open...again...

----------


## papayahed

> I need to get back to school. think i'll look up Open...again...



and????

There are only so many left handed desks in a classroom if any, why do those righties insist on using the lefty desks for their crap?

----------


## K.K.

> There are only so many left handed desks in a classroom if any, why do those righties insist on using the lefty desks for their crap?


There are desks specifically designed for lefties???

----------


## papayahed

> There are desks specifically designed for lefties???



exactly!!!!


oh you righties!!!

(yes, if we're lucky there may be one per classroom and it's always in the back)

----------


## K.K.

My sister is left handed and she is always complaining about right-handed designed stuff. Spiral-bound notebooks drive her crazy.

----------


## Chava

Allright, 48 hour exam on political economy...Here I come!

----------


## kasie

A 48 hour exam???  :Eek:  Or do you mean an exam in 48 hours' time?

Either way - good luck!

I really should get down to my Welsh homework - it's only a short piece on 'When I was young...' (yes, we've learned the past tense!) but somehow I can't make myself knuckle down to it.

----------


## Chava

Oh no, it's an exam that lasts 48 hours.  :Smile:  We get the assignment monday at ten, and then deliver it Wednesday.

----------


## kasie

Do you have to do the assignment under exam conditions - stay in one room, no talking, etc? (Not for the whole 48 hours, of course!) Or do you go away, mull it over, look things up, then write? Can you talk to other people about it or do you have to work 'in solitary'? Sounds a bit grim to me but my Eng Lit Part II final was a bit odd - we were given a book we had never seen before (_Under The Volcano_ by Malcolm Lowry), sent away for a week to read it, think about it and discuss it among ourselves, then return to the exam room with the copy unmarked (the invigilators checked we had not written anything in them) then set an exam paper from which we had to choose two questions to answer in three hours. Oh, and the tutors had removed any book with a reference to the text from the library in advance (no Internet in those days!) so it was All Our Own Work. Much coffee was consumed in our ad hoc seminars in the week leading up to the exam and 'question spotting' was refined to a fine art - so why was I the only candidate who wrote on whether the book was a Tragedy? We'd thrashed that one out already. (We'd already done the Lit Crit bit of the exam, btw, in case anyone thinks we got away with no poetry/drama crit or unseen crit, and our course work essays were additionally assessed as the part of the exam to cover the actual course work.)

----------


## Chava

The assignment is sent by email, and then we can sit at our library at home, in bed, whichever we wish, and write, look up in the text books as much as we wish, etc. We have one of these exams each semester, and the questions can vary from a comparison of Aristotles and Plato, to a 5 page answer to the question "What is Democracy". Or worse, 48 hours to describe the financial crises with macro and micro economic models... I'm already dreading Monday's question. And there is no way one can cheat and just 'write from the book'. 48 hours is both a blessing and a curse, and unless you already understand the material, there is no way you can get through a semester of course texts.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I hated the desks in college because of the lack of lefties. And they were always located in the stupid parts of lecture halls that my friends wouldnt sit. you have no idea how annoying trying to comfortably write on a righty desk is.  :Mad: 

On another note i am looking into college courses!!  :Banana:  not sure if i want to try get my cert in Archaeology (finally) or just do a lit course...

----------


## Chava

> I hated the desks in college because of the lack of lefties. And they were always located in the stupid parts of lecture halls that my friends wouldnt sit. you have no idea how annoying trying to comfortably write on a righty desk is. 
> 
> On another note i am looking into college courses!!  not sure if i want to try get my cert in Archaeology (finally) or just do a lit course...


Very exciting Niamh! Please do keep us posted. And if you do become an Irish archeologist, I'll totally come visit you at a dig! I wanted to be an archeologist as a kid!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Very exciting Niamh! Please do keep us posted. And if you do become an Irish archeologist, I'll totally come visit you at a dig! I wanted to be an archeologist as a kid!


I spent two years as an archaeologist. my first dig was six years ago.  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

> I spent two years as an archaeologist. my first dig was six years ago.


I thought I remembered that, but suddenly I wasn't sure. That effectivly makes you a childhood idol.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

hehehe!! I have some bronze age pottery somewhere...

----------


## kasie

Chava - do please keep us posted on your horrendous sounding exam - after it's all over, of course. Hope it will be a question/topic you feel confident with - GOOD LUCK!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> There are only so many left handed desks in a classroom if any, why do those righties insist on using the lefty desks for their crap?


I always feel bad for the lefties at school. In one of my classes there are two lefties and one desk; it's like a race every morning.



I just submitted the worst paper I've ever written, I think. I was so busy with other classes and stuff, I ended up writing it the day it was due. Not only was it super rushed, I was so crazy tired, my mind wasn't really functioning. Oh well, it's better than a zero.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> I have an exam and two assignments for tomorrow! And the next day, two finals and a presentation. I'm so terrible at public speaking.


Don't get me started on public speaking!! They have been the most awful, degrading and quietest times of my life.

I'm waiting on the big envelope telling me that I got into uni! Fingers crossed!

----------


## crystalmoonshin

:FRlol:  I hate public speaking, too. I'm easily distracted and my worst enemy, Mental Block invades my mind and then I'd get panicky and my legs would start to wobble. I hate that feeling. Ugh!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> I hate public speaking, too. I'm easily distracted and my worst enemy, Mental Block invades my mind and then I'd get panicky and my legs would start to wobble. I hate that feeling. Ugh!


Yep I know that feeling! I had to give a speech about the chuditch and the effects of fox baiting on it for a class. I stammered around every subject and actually forgot to mention what a chuditch was. The first question asked was "What is a chuditch?"
Duh! Never again! :Bawling:

----------


## crystalmoonshin

:FRlol:  
Oh well, one time already I had index cards prepared and I never got to use them coz while out there in front, I gave in to panic that I forgot to take a look at my cards. Talk about being stupid! I looked like a total idiot trying to think of words to say while a deafening silence was all around. Yikes!

----------


## motherhubbard

I just finished my next to the last assignment. I haven't even started the last one and it's due on Tuesday. Man I don't want to even look at it! I just keep thinking about how nice it will be to paint my living room. If I can finish the assignment tomorrow I'll paint on Monday, but it will probably be Wednesday. Am I the only one who is sick of it?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'M DONNNNEEE!!!

 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## motherhubbard

OH WOW!!! I'm so happy for you!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

ok, how? The professor gives us a take home test to go along with the in-class test. After grading the professor announced that she wasn't going to count the take home because too many people either didn't do it or got far to much wrong to count. This was a gimmee, how can you not do well on a take home test when the answers are in the book!!!!

----------


## motherhubbard

:Banana: I JUST TURNED IN MY LAST PROJECT FOR THE SEMESTER!!!! I'm just so happy.  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

YAY MOMH!!! That's so exciting!!

----------


## kasie

> I JUST TURNED IN MY LAST PROJECT FOR THE SEMESTER!!!! I'm just so happy.


Hooray! Well done! Does that mean you can get out to your garden now?

I sort of did my Welsh homework - and quite enjoyed it, even remembered idioms I thought I'd forgotten - but completely forgot one section of the exercises we were supposed to do, as did most of the class, so the tutor gave us an extra week to do it all. Now all I have to do is write a paragraph about an imaginary trip to London and finish off my reminiscences about when I was young. I will do it, I will. I'll go and do it now - well, after I've had another cup of tea, perhaps.....

----------


## motherhubbard

So I’ve been busting my behind this semester. It has been the most difficult and challenging semester I’ve ever had. Not because of the difficult of the classes, but because of the extreme workload. In addition, the instructions are vague at best. Some are little more than a statement. When we ask a specific question about a specific assignment she often refers us to the syllabus which gives the statement and no clarification. I often feel like I’m groping in the dark. On top of that, nothing is being graded. There are substantial assignments that I turned in the first week of February that are still not graded. 

I hate to hear students talk about how bad a teacher is because I often find that they are placing blame for bad grades and shoddy work on the teacher when it doesn’t belong there. That’s not the case here, my grades are really exceptional. But I expect to be dealt with professionally. I received a caddy e-mail from a teacher this week and I’m so mad I could spit!

----------


## papayahed

Whooo Hoooo!!! I just took my last final of the semester.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

YAY Congrats Papaya!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

done with all my lab practicals. I got all A's  :Banana: 

now for finals...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

just took my last final! DONE!

----------


## papayahed

Whooo Hoooo, I got A's.

----------


## Nightshade

yay! payaya :Banana:  how are you going to celcbrate .
( every time you get an A you have to celebrate! :Nod:  )

----------


## Weisinheimer

Finished! Took my last final this morning. It feels so good.

----------


## motherhubbard

> Whooo Hoooo, I got A's.


Hooray Papaya!







> Finished! Took my last final this morning. It feels so good.


Way to go!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

My daughter Hannah had her graduation from pre-school today. This fall she starts the BIG kindergarten school. She is SO ready for it  :Smile: .... I'm SO not... :Frown: ... :Wink:

----------


## motherhubbard

Oh, sending them to kindergarten is rough. I cried myself sick when Bailey went. I was crying so hard I couldn't drive myself home from the school!

----------


## Weisinheimer

anyone taking summer classes?

----------


## Chava

So, the semester project has been delievered. Summer starts today, with vigourous cleaning of the apartment, ice cream, and excellent dinner before a suicidal karate session. Today marks the end of my two basis years of University, after summer my single bachelor year starts, and then, then I've got my degree... Seems very strange. In one year from now, I'm submitting my bachelor project. Well, Hello Summer.

----------


## qimissung

I GAVE my last final today. After which my two most irrepressible students in that class piled some desks on top of one another and I was forced to yell at them.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sent my assignments off last week and attended one of the trainings yesterday. Now, I am supposed to complete the assignment for that one if I want to get a certificate.

There are two more trainings to attend but I enjoy them mostly so no problems there.

----------


## Nightshade

YAY!  :Banana: 

( do we know what scher is studying?  :Confused:   :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

> YAY! 
> 
> ( do we know what scher is studying?


Spy School :Nod:

----------


## motherhubbard

> anyone taking summer classes?


I am not and I'm so happy about it!

----------


## Scheherazade

> YAY! 
> 
> ( do we know what scher is studying?





> Spy School


Yeah, just completed "Night Surveillance" and "Principle and Theories of Effective Disguise" modules.

Next year, I will be doing 30 hours of Practical and as well as "Fake Documentation Preparation".

Note: This post will self-destroy in 15 hours.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

lol I'm like that too. I worked for a couple of years after high school, and now when I see kids who DON'T do their homework I just don't get it. I think the reason is that they're fresh out of highschool and still in that frame of mind where your parents are there to make sure you do everything. I'm pretty sure you won't be the oldest one there either, I was looking at my school statistics last month and the average age for students is 27, with 9% of students over the age of 40. We had three students who were older than 80.

Also, could someone explain to me what's so awesome about buying school supplies? My irl friends like it too, and they aren't even interested in school. I HATE that part. Stupid excess cardboard, and the scissors are IMPOSSIBLE to open (ironically, if I only had some scissors...), and all of the pencils are dull and you have to sharpen them, and all of the people at the store that you have to deal with... ugh, no thank you. Shopping for anything sucks.

----------


## Chava

Semester finally done, I just took my project exam, the group project had been awarded a C, but in my defence today I managed to talk it to an A. And now... Summer vacation!

----------


## Scheherazade

Way to go, Chava!

I am trying to complete yet another assignment; it is optional for a course I attended couple of weeks ago. Unless you complete the assignment, they do not give you a certificate so thought why not? But, as always, I'm wondering why I do such things...

And next week I will be attending another course with similar framework. :-/

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm a few weeks into my summer class. So far it's not as difficult as I thought it would be, but the prof is a bit...sketchy. He doesn't always seem to know what he's talking about and twice he's unexpectedly canceled class. Actually the second time he didn't really cancel...he just didn't show up.

----------


## Nightshade

My results just came out and I got a 2.1
~ :Banana:  
now I have to go back to my dancing and singing! 
excuse me please!

----------


## kasie

Congratulations, Nightshade - I think quite a bit of dancing and singing would be well in order! And a little something bubbly to go with it!

----------


## papayahed

> My results just came out and I got a 2.1
> ~ 
> now I have to go back to my dancing and singing! 
> excuse me please!



Whoooo Hooooooo!!!! :Thumbs Up: 

(I'm assuming since dancing 'nana made an appearance it's good news, but what does 2.1 mean?)

----------


## grace86

No summer classes for me thank goodness. This quarter was rather enjoyable but it just about killed me! I had been threatened to be kicked out because I was placed on academic probation (personal home life issues blah)...let's just say that gave me motivation enough.

Final Score:

Andean Archaeology: A
Caribbean Culture and Society: A
Islam and Iranian History: C

Cannot tell you how proud I am of that stupid C! I'm bragging I know...but the professor completely gave me a hard time personally in that class. She told me I would have to do an amazing job on my term paper to pass her class. I must have done an amazing job. That woman had fun attacking me. Guess she doesn't like anthro majors.  :Biggrin:  

One more quarter left...one class left...and I'll have my BA!!!!! Wooot!!

Sorry...I'm soo satisfied with my grades...you have no idea what a quarter it's been!

You know, I don't like buying school supplies, but I look forward to purchasing the textbooks with an unhealthy excitement lol!

----------


## Nightshade

> Whoooo Hooooooo!!!!
> 
> (I'm assuming since dancing 'nana made an appearance it's good news, but what does 2.1 mean?)


ITs an UPpers second class honors. Basically I got the second Highest I could get! 
And yes the nana is a good sign  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

Allllll Riiiiiiighhhttttt!!!! Time to go back to School!!!! I start next week. I'm taking a communications class and a history class. What about you guys?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Allllll Riiiiiiighhhttttt!!!! Time to go back to School!!!! I start next week. I'm taking a communications class and a history class. What about you guys?


I won't start work for another 3 weeks... and my studies won't start till October.

What is a communications class?

I have always thought you communicate rather well!  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> IWhat is a communications class?
> 
> I have always thought you communicate rather well!


Thank you :FRlol: 

It's a public speaking class, I'm not to crazy about it but it should be useful.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I start back in three weeks and I don't want to wait that long!! I'm taking Agricultural Animal Physiology, Fundamentals of Nutrition, Genetics, Biophysics, and Calculus.

----------


## kasie

I haven't even started my vacation Welsh homework....... :Eek:

----------


## Niamh

Guess who starts college (hopefully) in october!  :Banana:  i'm going back to do my degree, only this time, rather than continue with Archaeology, i'm doing a BA in Literature and the English Language. wish me luck!!

----------


## kasie

Yes indeed, the very best of luck, Niamh - and enjoy it, too.

----------


## Nightshade

I am going to take a storytelling course!  :Banana:  I decided yesterday and am double checking details today, but I really want to do this, most public library librarian posts requier you to take part in story time and rhyme time and I really love storytelling! 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

Good luck Niamh, and Nightshade that sounds like a ton of fun.  :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

> Guess who starts college (hopefully) in october!  i'm going back to do my degree, only this time, rather than continue with Archaeology, i'm doing a BA in Literature and the English Language. wish me luck!!


Good luck Naimh!  :Thumbs Up: 




> I am going to take a storytelling course!  I decided yesterday and am double checking details today, but I really want to do this, most public library librarian posts requier you to take part in story time and rhyme time and I really love storytelling!


I'm a little jealous. This sounds like a great class. My 10 year old really has a striking talent for storytelling. She always impresses me with her ability to pepper the story with clues that all come together in the end. 


Today is my first day. My classes are beginning to show up on the internet and I get a little more nervous each time I check in. 21 hours this semester  :Eek:  but, it's my last semester of classes.

----------


## papayahed

Allllllll Riiiiiggghhhhtttt Niamh and Nightie!!! :Banana: 





> Today is my first day. My classes are beginning to show up on the internet and I get a little more nervous each time I check in. 21 hours this semester  but, it's my last semester of classes.


Holy Crap MH!!! 21 hours?? That's a whole mess o' classes no? Somewhere it's says that I can only take 19 hrs per semester.

----------


## Annamariah

I'll begin my third year at the universty in a couple of weeks. I still don't know where exactly I should be and when. Everything's a mess, because my department (translation department of Helsinki university) moved to Helsinki from another town AND they changed the course requirements at the same time, as if everything wasn't complex enough already  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Yay everyone! 

Niamh, that's so exciting! Nightie, what an awesome class! Man, you guys get to take fun courses! Good luck to you all!

----------


## papayahed

> Yay everyone! 
> 
> Niamh, that's so exciting! Nightie, what an awesome class! Man, you guys get to take fun courses! Good luck to you all!


Whadya mean? you get to take Calc!! :Banana:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Whadya mean? you get to take Calc!!


Calculus is my personal satan.

----------


## motherhubbard

> Somewhere it's says that I can only take 19 hrs per semester.


I'm taking 7 of those hours one place and 14 at another. The 7 should be easy.




> I'll begin my third year at the universty in a couple of weeks. I still don't know where exactly I should be and when. Everything's a mess, because my department (translation department of Helsinki university) moved to Helsinki from another town AND they changed the course requirements at the same time, as if everything wasn't complex enough already


I bet everyone is in the same boat. I'm sure it will work out.




> Calculus is my personal satan.


 :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

I need someone to yell at me so I rember to ring about the story telling class.! 
But yay everyone.  :Banana:  

Huh, is it just the females on the forum starting new classes?

----------


## kasie

Nightshade - have you made that phone call? No, don't say you'll do it later- do it now.(In her best Teacher's Voice.  :Biggrin: )

----------


## JBI

I don't start classes until the ninth, and my schedule is a beast - Italian, French Chinese, Chinese History, East Asian Critical Approaches, and English literature from 1500-1600 - quite messy, and like 20 hours of class each week :[email protected]! Bit worried about the Chinese, but probably only 30-50 new characters a week, so it shouldn't be too bad.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm only taking 10 credits this semester: English comp, Fine Arts, and Hebrew.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

What are normal numbers for weekly hours of class for everyone? Just because it seems that everyone finds close to 20 to be a lot...I have 20 hours of lecture this semester, plus lab time for four of my classes and that's a very light semester.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> What are normal numbers for weekly hours of class for everyone? Just because it seems that everyone finds close to 20 to be a lot...I have 20 hours of lecture this semester, plus lab time for four of my classes and that's a very light semester.


Wow ok, i guess we're wimps down here. Around 15 is about normal for me. You need special permission to take more than 18 credits at my school.

----------


## motherhubbard

12 is full time here and 18 is the max unless you have special permission. They only charge for the first 15 where I attend so I always take as many as they will allow. As long as I keep my GPA up they allow me to take as many as I want. I usually take between 18 and 21. I did 24 once, but it was hard on my kids.

----------


## Niamh

wait... you guys only do between 12 and 20 hours a week in classes? did i get that right?
When i was in college classes started a 9am and finished at 5pm. If you were lucky you might get a couple of free hours during the day. Fridays we finished at one.

----------


## Nightshade

I think it is 40 here. My course was odd in that it was 20 hours contact time and 20 hours self study ecxpected. but ifyou dont have 15 hours contact time ou dont even qualify for a student rail card!  :Eek:

----------


## Scheherazade

When I was at university, we were given around 18 hours a week. To be able to take more classes, one needed special permit, like some mentioned above, which meant that you were expected to have "proved" yourselves; i.e., a regular honour student etc. By the time I graduated I had about 25 extra credits but now looking back to it, I cannot help wondering what good that do for me as we were not allowed to take certain classes earlier so early graduation was out of question.

Less idle hours, more lectures to attend, more assignments and exams to prepare for. Bleh.

*Niamh>* I think college and university hours are different because at university they expect one to one contact-study hour if I remember correctly (similar to what Night mentioned).

At the moment, I am working 21 hours a week (14 teaching hours) and my advisor at university suggests I study about 6 hours a week... which leaves very little time for a social life. Hence, long live LitNet!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> which leaves very little time for a social life. Hence, long live LitNet!


HEY! The Litnet IS a social life  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> *Niamh>* I think college and university hours are different because at university they expect one to one contact-study hour if I remember correctly (similar to what Night mentioned).


I'm not sure if our systems are very similar or not...
I went to an IT so not really certain about the Big Uni's and Colleges, but most of my week were Lectures and tutorials. Any college work was mainly done outside of hours the same was as homework in school.
I did a small FETAC course about a year after i dropped out, and that required two full days (14 hours) in classes and two days doing research in the National Library and the National Archives (12 hours) for the Local history side of the course. so that was still 24 hours excluding projects that needed to be done for all other classes, and that was considered a part time course because we were only in classes two days a week.




> At the moment, I am working 21 hours a week (14 teaching hours) and my advisor at university suggests I study about 6 hours a week... which leaves very little time for a social life. Hence, long live LitNet!


I'm still going to be doing a 40 hour working week and studying on top of that.  :Sick:  I'm glad classes are few and far between though!!




> HEY! The Litnet IS a social life


Yes it is!  :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

> wait... you guys only do between 12 and 20 hours a week in classes? did i get that right?
> When i was in college classes started a 9am and finished at 5pm. If you were lucky you might get a couple of free hours during the day. Fridays we finished at one.


That sounds so crazy to me! When do you study and do homework and projects? I would say that I spend an average of 35 hours a week on homework. The hours I'm talking about are hours spent in the classroom. Three hours for English Comp each week for 16 weeks = 3 credit hours. 12 hours is considered full time. When I started I was told to expect to spend 3 hours out of class for every one hour in class. There have been several classes I didn't have to spend any time out of class studying for, but there have been some classes that have taken me 15+ hours a week. I find that my on-line courses take a lot more time and effort. 

I can't believe we've had this thread up for so long and this hasn't come up sooner.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I think it is 40 here. My course was odd in that it was 20 hours contact time and 20 hours self study ecxpected. but ifyou dont have 15 hours contact time ou dont even qualify for a student rail card!


Do you mean contact time =lectures and labs, self study= homework?

Man, I didn't even include study time! I've been told by profs that I should be spending roughly 12 hours a week on each class, including lecture, labs, and homework/studying. 

The normal course load is 5 classes, and one can do up to 6 with special permission. Hours per week varies depending on which classes you're taking as almost all classes have about three hours of lecture time per week, but they vary in the amount of scheduled/ non-scheduled lab and seminar time. So yes, I suppose about 15 hours per week of lecture, but most of my classes have lab work as well.

My semester is fairly light because one of my classes doesn't have any lab work, and two of them only have one hour of scheduled lab time per week, which is pretty unusual. Most of my classes typically have three hours of scheduled lab time per week.

----------


## papayahed

I'm taking two classes this semseter, both are 3 credit hours which means I'm spending 6hours in class per week.

----------


## Mathor

12 hours is normal, 18 is the maximum, I'm taking 15. So that's five 3-hour courses.

----------


## kasie

Those were my hours too, Niamh, and some extra-long days finished at six and we didn't finish early on Fridays. But that was way back when, in the dear dead days beyond recall known as the Sixties (of which it is said if you can remember them, you weren't there....)

----------


## Niamh

In my first year my classes were broken up in to two semester
Semester 1
Physical Landscape
Computers(lectures and tutorials)
Irish Social History
Mentor
film Studies (lectures and Tutorials)
Theatre Studies( Lectures and Tutorials)
Communications
(seven classes three with tutorials)

Semester 2 
Man Made Lanscape (archaeology)
Multimedia (lectures and Tutorials)
Irish Social History 
Management of cultural enterprises
Film Studies (lectures and Tutorials)
Theatre Studies (Lectures and Tutorials)
(six classes three with tutorials)

I think both Film and Theatre Studies had five or six hours of classes and tutorials each, Computerss1/multimedia S2 had four and everything else had three... about 26/27 hours of classes a week. free time between classes and after classes was used to do projects and study... well in theory.... it was mainly used to go to the pub.  :Tongue:

----------


## Annamariah

In comprehensive school we spent more hours at school per week when we got older. In elementary school (grades 1-6) there were first about 20 hours of school per week, later about 25. In grades 7-9 we had five periods each year, and each period had a different schedule. I had a couple of periods with 28 hours and a few with 35, the normal amount of hours being around 30.

In upper secondary school there were again 5 periods each years during which you took different courses. One course would be 5 hours a week, and I usually took 6 or 7 courses in a period, which means 30 or 35 hours of school. I had maybe a couple of periods with 5 or 8 courses during my time in upper secondary school.

At university, however, we have less classes and more independent work (I don't mean we didn't have homework in comprehensive school or upper secondary school, just that it didn't take up as much time then). In my first year at university I sat at school for about 27 hours a week in the autumn semester and a bit less in the spring. I made 80 credits that year, when 60 is the recommended amount. On my second year I did 65 credits, sat at school maybe 15-20 hours a week, but spent twice as much time with homework as I did on my first year. I still don't know what my schedule will look like this year, I just hope I won't be constantly as tired as I was last year.

----------


## motherhubbard

I have to say it sounds like I've got it easy!

----------


## JBI

Yay! Marks are in for the summer finally, did alright, so now I can start breathing again - my stress level has gone wayyyyy down, and I think I will sleep better now. Time to enjoy my two week vacation before it starts all over again.

----------


## andave_ya

FIRST DAY OF CLASSES AT PHC! I am officially a college frosh - just finished my u.s. history class and am off to logic presently.

----------


## papayahed

> FIRST DAY OF CLASSES AT PHC! I am officially a college frosh - just finished my u.s. history class and am off to logic presently.



whooo Hoooooo!

----------


## motherhubbard

> FIRST DAY OF CLASSES AT PHC! I am officially a college frosh - just finished my u.s. history class and am off to logic presently.


 :Banana:

----------


## DanielBenoit

one week left, and I'm already hearing those school bells ring

 :Brickwall:  :Brickwall:  :Brickwall:

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm ready to cry!

----------


## Nightshade

why?!

----------


## papayahed

> I'm ready to cry!


uh oh! why for?

----------


## Niamh

woohoo Andave Ya!

Whats up MH?

----------


## Nightshade

> FIRST DAY OF CLASSES AT PHC! I am officially a college frosh - just finished my u.s. history class and am off to logic presently.


Frosh?  :Confused:  not sure how I missed this but YAY!!  :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

freshman Nightie.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

She might be feeling tearful because the classes are about to start.

Just realised that the university has already put up the reading list for the next year :-/

----------


## Nightshade

Thats kind of late scher! I was generally screaming for the reading list by the second week of July .  :Biggrin:  
But then I ended up with the wrong list which was sooo NOT funny!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## motherhubbard

It's just too many hours, but I have to have them all this semester. It's really too many.

----------


## papayahed

That stinks!

----------


## AmericanEagle

> I don't start classes until the ninth, and my schedule is a beast - Italian, French Chinese, Chinese History, East Asian Critical Approaches, and English literature from 1500-1600 - quite messy, and like 20 hours of class each week :[email protected]! Bit worried about the Chinese, but probably only 30-50 new characters a week, so it shouldn't be too bad.


Are you taking 6 FCEs?

----------


## JBI

> Are you taking 6 FCEs?


Yeah.

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ Too bad you can't take advantage of U of T's flat fee policy.

How do you manage 6 courses? Especially during the time when all the essays are due?

----------


## JBI

> ^ Too bad you can't take advantage of U of T's flat fee policy.
> 
> How do you manage 6 courses? Especially during the time when all the essays are due?


I dunno - always done six here, except for my first semester.

Generally, I never forget anything said in a lecture, and when I take notes, and read, I record every single quote I may use later.

It's the vocabulary for those language courses which really hurt though - so many new words, that you forget ones you really need.

I'm not worried about East Asian theory and history though - only the language courses - the rest should be easy.

6 isn't too much different than five.

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ How many credits will you graduate with? I can't imagine taking more than 5 courses per semester.

----------


## JBI

> ^ How many credits will you graduate with? I can't imagine taking more than 5 courses per semester.


Dunno - going to see if I can work out an abroad year, which would mean I lose a few - but generally, I'll take very few over 20 if I can help it. My last year will be a joke though.

----------


## AmericanEagle

> My last year will be a joke though.


Why is that?




> I'm not worried about East Asian theory and history though - only the language courses - the rest should be easy.


"Easy" and "U of T courses" usually don't go hand-in-hand  :Smile:

----------


## JBI

> "Easy" and "U of T courses" usually don't go hand-in-hand


By easy I mean I can try my hardest and pull off the grades I want - you study here too?




> Why is that?


Won't need any credits - I've got my English major virtually done already, and don't need to many more courses so it probably will be all language courses.

----------


## AmericanEagle

> By easy I mean I can try my hardest and pull off the grades I want - you study here too?


Yes, I'm going into third year.

JBI, you mentioned in another thread that you consider yourself to be a feminist. Did you ever think about doing a minor in Women and Gender Studies? But I guess you already have enough on your plate, with three majors.

----------


## JBI

> JBI, you mentioned in another thread that you consider yourself to be a feminist. Did you ever think about doing a minor in Women and Gender Studies? But I guess you already have enough on your plate, with three majors.


There's really too much to take - I considered all sorts of minors, but really, right now it is too late - I've reworked what I wanted to major in already too many times.

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ Yeah, the key to choosing your subject POSts is figuring out what you're interested in  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

> How do you manage 6 courses? Especially during the time when all the essays are due?


So Six isn't less than the standard? And here I was thinking I had got off light!  :Eek:

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ I think that it depends on the school. At the University of Toronto, the standard course load is five courses per semester.

----------


## JBI

> So Six isn't less than the standard? And here I was thinking I had got off light!


6 is six full year courses, which, in my case is 20 hours of class a week, which is quite a bit of schooling. Here each class is worth the same amount of credits (unless it is a half course), so perhaps there may be some confusion.

Eagle, you an English major?

----------


## AmericanEagle

> Eagle, you an English major?


No, I got scared off after being forced to take English for four years in high school.

----------


## papayahed

First assignment - A paper on "My life is like ......" What the hell???

----------


## Niamh

I am paying my entry fees today!  :Banana:

----------


## JBI

> I an paying my entry fees today!


How much are they in Ireland?

----------


## Niamh

> How much are they in Ireland?


For my first module its about €1500. for my second year i'll have to pay that twice. I'm paying fees because i'm doing a course with the OU. Only a few colleges over here you need to pay for. Students dont have to pay much for higher ed. they usually only pay about €200. The rest is paid by the government.  :Smile:  god bless the irish third level ed system. Because i came from a single income family in a disadvantaged area i didnt have to pay anything and got a grant to go to college.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I am paying my entry fees today!


 :Biggrin: 

Wait till you get your book pack from them. Such delight!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I'm having problems.  :Frown:  there was more than one person with my name on their database so could fully register online. they are sending me papers from Belfast which need to be filled out and sent back within the next nine days or i'll have to wait till feb  :Frown:

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm sorry Niamh. Surely it will work out

----------


## Scheherazade

How inefficient is that! 

I am sure you will be able to hand them in time. Cheer up!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Its typically my luck. Hopefully they will send it in the registered post. I dont want to miss out.  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Its typically my luck. Hopefully they will send it in the registered post. I dont want to miss out.


Oh, come on, these things happen  :Smile:  Don't take it so hard.

I am in a dilemma:

The diploma course I have to / want to do next year is offered to me this year and I am very tempted to go for it. If I do, I will be following two part-time not-very-related programmes (together it will be more than a full-time programme, actually). , wondering if I can pull that off on top of part-time work and everyday worries.

Also, I will have to attend workshops (monthly I think), which I am not very keen on.

On the positive side, it will all be over, come June 2010.

What say you?

----------


## The Comedian

> What say you?


What's the rush? 

It sounds like you're taking on a lot of responsibilities. Would you be able to handle all of them and meet your own expectations? But more importantly, how would this additional program affect your ability to lay down the law on Littnet?  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Do you think you can handle it all together? 
If i do well in this one i'm going to try do two together next year while working full time too. that would mean a 72 hour week of study and work.  :Sick:  but if i can do it for level 2 and 3 i could get my degree in three years instead of 5 (6 with honours) either that or stagger the course and get them done in 3.5 years. I'm also considering doing my 60 pointer extra course at the beginning of the summer. means constant study for three solid years with hardly a break.

----------


## Scheherazade

> What's the rush?


Why wait?  :Tongue: 



> Do you think you can handle it all together?


Oh, I know I can handle the studies once I put my mind to it. I will probably moan and panic at times but I will get it done.


I am more worried about the social life and such. As The Comedian pointed out, I wouldn't like my Forum responsiblities to suffer!  :Tongue: 

*Niamh>*OU studies really do take a lot of time with monthly assignment requirement but they are a lot fun as well especially if you keep up with the required readings.

----------


## The Comedian

> Why wait?


Well, it seems like forwarding your plan would create some sacrifices that you're not sure you want to make.  :Wink: 

But in all seriousness, if the program will be around for a while, it might be nice to finish one thing before you move on to another. Of course, of this delight I speak only from my own perspective, as I like to not have too many irons in the fire, lest my overcommitment delay completion. 

Best,

 :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Why wait? 
> Oh, I know I can handle the studies once I put my mind to it. I will probably moan and panic at times but I will get it done.


Then do it!  :Smile: 




> I am more worried about the social life and such. As The Comedian pointed out, I wouldn't like my Forum responsiblities to suffer!


The Comedian does have a point....




> *Niamh>*OU studies really do take a lot of time with monthly assignment requirement but they are a lot fun as well especially if you keep up with the required readings.


I've read up on nearly all of the courses to do with the degree, and i think i'm going to really enjoy it!  :Nod:   :Biggrin:  
It will be hard work, but i'll learn a lot of discapline from it and time management. probably half way through the second year i'll drop to part time or something... I just pity the people that will have to deal with me when that time comes!  :Biggrin:  hehehe
The thing is, i really want my degree more than anything.  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> Oh, come on, these things happen  Don't take it so hard.
> 
> I am in a dilemma:
> 
> The diploma course I have to / want to do next year is offered to me this year and I am very tempted to go for it. If I do, I will be following two part-time not-very-related programmes (together it will be more than a full-time programme, actually). , wondering if I can pull that off on top of part-time work and everyday worries.
> 
> Also, I will have to attend workshops (monthly I think), which I am not very keen on.
> 
> On the positive side, it will all be over, come June 2010.
> ...


If you can keep up with everything I say give it a try but I'm not sure how your 13 children will feel about it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> If you can keep up with everything I say give it a try but I'm not sure how your 13 children will feel about it.


_14_ you mean... Forgotten the last one?

----------


## Annamariah

My school year starts on Monday. Yikes!  :Eek2: 

The  :Rage:  part is that this year we have to sign up for our courses online. I tried to sign in to the website the university uses for this five minutes after the sign-up time started, and it just wouldn't let me in. I kept trying for an hour, but then I had to give up and prepare for work. At work I managed to get in, but at that point one compulsory course I can't graduate without was full and I'll only get in if half of the people will cancel. Thank you so much, university!

It's ridiculous that there are thousands of people waiting for the exact second the sign-up time begins to be able to click themselves on the courses, and then they are full in 30 seconds and the whole system collapses when everyone's trying to sign up at the same time and those who weren't there at the exact second the sign-up time started won't even get to the whole site. Yippee.

At this rate I guess I'm never going to graduate...

----------


## Niamh

> My school year starts on Monday. Yikes! 
> 
> The  part is that this year we have to sign up for our courses online. I tried to sign in to the website the university uses for this five minutes after the sign-up time started, and it just wouldn't let me in. I kept trying for an hour, but then I had to give up and prepare for work. At work I managed to get in, but at that point one compulsory course I can't graduate without was full and I'll only get in if half of the people will cancel. Thank you so much, university!
> 
> It's ridiculous that there are thousands of people waiting for the exact second the sign-up time begins to be able to click themselves on the courses, and then they are full in 30 seconds and the whole system collapses when everyone's trying to sign up at the same time and those who weren't there at the exact second the sign-up time started won't even get to the whole site. Yippee.
> 
> At this rate I guess I'm never going to graduate...


Surely if it was compulsory for you to pass to graduate they would have automatically registered you for the course! Thats stupid.

----------


## Annamariah

> Surely if it was compulsory for you to pass to graduate they would have automatically registered you for the course! Thats stupid.


No, they won't. That's how stupid this system is. Also they've put some compulsory courses so that the schedules clash and unless I learn to be at two places at the same time I won't be able to take them all  :Rage:  I really do hope they will do something about it, I can't be the only one whose graduation depends on certain courses that are at the same time.

----------


## Maximilianus

> No, they won't. That's how stupid this system is. Also they've put some compulsory courses so that the schedules clash and unless I learn to be at two places at the same time I won't be able to take them all  I really do hope they will do something about it, I can't be the only one whose graduation depends on certain courses that are at the same time.


What a problem Anna! So because of this you may lose a year or a semester? Do you have anything like a students' union to have them ask authorities for a change in class schedules? ... or maybe you can do a demonstration... if you have the habit in Finland  :Brow:  (there are places where malcontent students' demonstrations and uprisings are quite frequent  :Tongue:  )

----------


## Annamariah

> What a problem Anna! So because of this you may lose a year or a semester? Do you have anything like a students' union to have them ask authorities for a change in class schedules? ... or maybe you can do a demonstration... if you have the habit in Finland  (there are places where malcontent students' demonstrations and uprisings are quite frequent  )


I guess I'll just have to go and cry  :Bawling:  and cry  :Bawling:  to the teachers long enough that they'll either let me take the course after all, change the schedule or let me pass the course by writing some papers and taking some sort of an exam.  :Biggrin: 

Though at the moment it seems that the translation courses I'm supposed to take this year aren't necessarily even going to be taught, which is an even bigger problem...  :Eek2:  But surely they must come up with some solution, as they've accepted my individual study plan two years ago  :Tongue: 

I just don't understand how come they're complaining that people take too much time to graduate (on average seven years when the recommended time is five years) and then they do their best to make that five-year-graduation impossible. I'm supposed to get the lower degree ready after this year and the upper one in two years after that (so that I'd get the whole thing together in five years), but it seems a bit difficult at the moment.  :Rage: 

But as the semester starts tomorrow and I'll be able to see the teachers face-to-face, I'm hoping things will clear up  :Smile:  Last year there was a major case of clashing courses when the semester begun, but after some persuasion I managed to get one course completely rescheduled and managed to get into one group that didn't really have a place for me  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I guess I'll just have to go and cry  and cry  to the teachers long enough that they'll either let me take the course after all, change the schedule or let me pass the course by writing some papers and taking some sort of an exam. 
> 
> Though at the moment it seems that the translation courses I'm supposed to take this year aren't necessarily even going to be taught, which is an even bigger problem...  But surely they must come up with some solution, as they've accepted my individual study plan two years ago 
> 
> I just don't understand how come they're complaining that people take too much time to graduate (on average seven years when the recommended time is five years) and then they do their best to make that five-year-graduation impossible. I'm supposed to get the lower degree ready after this year and the upper one in two years after that (so that I'd get the whole thing together in five years), but it seems a bit difficult at the moment. 
> 
> But as the semester starts tomorrow and I'll be able to see the teachers face-to-face, I'm hoping things will clear up  Last year there was a major case of clashing courses when the semester begun, but after some persuasion I managed to get one course completely rescheduled and managed to get into one group that didn't really have a place for me


Then go execute that persuading skill of yours  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 
Good luck on Monday.... go teacher-head hunting, Valkyrie  :Nod:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Fingers crossed my letters arrive today so i can get them in the registered post and hopefully back to belfast by friday!!!  :Frown:  I really dont want to have to start in feb. I cant imagine trying to do my assignments in the summer when i'm working 45-50 hour weeks.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

I'M GOING BACK TO COLLEGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Banana: 
I got over to my mams and there were no forms, so i called them up and explained i hadnt recieved them. they checked system by confirming my name, first line of home address and DOB and discovered i'd been sent the forms twice. the ones from 2nd hadnt arrived, and the sent more today?  :Confused:  so they passed me on to the Milton Keynes office who were equally surprised and i mentioned they were being sent from belfast. so she checked it out and there were deffo two different sets sent out but wasnt sure why. She decided she was going to email them to me which i thought was great. then she asked how i was going to pay and when i mentioned via card, she was like " oh! i can do that for you over the phone!" so did it over the phone and she said " all done! will take about 24hrs to process but you are now registered for your course and went through everything about logging into the site etc. she told me she'd get the confirmation sent via email!  :Banana:  I'm a student again! And its a scary thought!  :Goof:

----------


## Scheherazade

Excellent news, Niamh!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Excellent news, Niamh!


((((((hug))))))) Thanks for everything.

----------


## Scheherazade

> ((((((hug))))))) Thanks for everything.


Aww, thanks for the hug but I haven't done anything. It is so nice to see you so excited about going back to your studies  :Smile: 

Just try not to remember too "fondly" when the deadlines approach and you don't feel like doing your assignments!  :Wink:

----------


## papayahed

> I'M GOING BACK TO COLLEGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Alllllllllll Riiiiiiiiiggghhhhtttt :Banana:

----------


## Annamariah

So the classes begun today. I arrived at the university rather early, which turned out to be a great idea, as it took me 20 minutes just to find the correct classroom which was in the first floor, but which you couldn't reach unless you went via the third floor (now just how stupid is that? But I guess that will not be the case forever, as the remodelling of the building is still a work in progress). Well, I finally found the correct place, but when the teacher arrived, he said that we can't really do anything because a) there were no headphones and b) the computers weren't connected to the network, so we couldn't do the Russian listening comprehension exercises the course is all about or even get the study material...

After such an encouraging start to the new semester the next class was a bit easier to find, though it took quite a long time to get there, as it was in another building. The teacher spoke all too quietly in a huge classroom (she refused to use the microphone), and as Swedish grammar is not very interesting at any rate, it wasn't always that easy to follow the lection.

After my second class I was already very hungry, but didn't have the time to have lunch, as half-an-hour break between the classes just isn't long enough to even get past the queue in the cafeteria.

My third class, which is the reason I cannot attend a compulsory literature class (which has a HUGE amount of reading I now had to study on my own and just hope to pass the exam) was frankly a disappointment. Because they changed all the courses now I have to take this course which is obviously meant for first-year-students, and as a third-year-student there's hardly anything I don't already know. It's so very frustrating to sit there just to be able to write about the lection later, especially when I know I'm missing another class that would probably be much more useful.

I didn't find any of the teachers I need to talk to about the courses I'm not able or allowed to attend, I didn't have time to have lunch in the cafeteria at all, as I was called to work straight from school and basically my whole day pretty much sucked.

I just hope it will get better!  :Tongue:

----------


## Maximilianus

Anna, look!! The teacher at the computer lab says all machines are connected now!! 

.... better luck tomorrow

----------


## papayahed

> So the classes begun today. I arrived at the university rather early, which turned out to be a great idea, as it took me 20 minutes just to find the correct classroom which was in the first floor, but which you couldn't reach unless you went via the third floor (now just how stupid is that? But I guess that will not be the case forever, as the remodelling of the building is still a work in progress). Well, I finally found the correct place, but when the teacher arrived, he said that we can't really do anything because a) there were no headphones and b) the computers weren't connected to the network, so we couldn't do the Russian listening comprehension exercises the course is all about or even get the study material...
> 
> After such an encouraging start to the new semester the next class was a bit easier to find, though it took quite a long time to get there, as it was in another building. The teacher spoke all too quietly in a huge classroom (she refused to use the microphone), and as Swedish grammar is not very interesting at any rate, it wasn't always that easy to follow the lection.
> 
> After my second class I was already very hungry, but didn't have the time to have lunch, as half-an-hour break between the classes just isn't long enough to even get past the queue in the cafeteria.
> 
> My third class, which is the reason I cannot attend a compulsory literature class (which has a HUGE amount of reading I now had to study on my own and just hope to pass the exam) was frankly a disappointment. Because they changed all the courses now I have to take this course which is obviously meant for first-year-students, and as a third-year-student there's hardly anything I don't already know. It's so very frustrating to sit there just to be able to write about the lection later, especially when I know I'm missing another class that would probably be much more useful.
> 
> I didn't find any of the teachers I need to talk to about the courses I'm not able or allowed to attend, I didn't have time to have lunch in the cafeteria at all, as I was called to work straight from school and basically my whole day pretty much sucked.
> ...


yipes!!!

----------


## Annamariah

Today I found two of the teachers I was looking for, and I just MIGHT be able to take some courses (I'd probably mostly have to do them independently, but that doesn't matter) that were problematic. Now there's only a few more teachers to hunt down  :Banana: 

I still can hardly wait for the weekend, though, I really need some sleep (starting a new school year, all the schedule problems and going to work at the same time is really quite exhausting...)

----------


## Niamh

I got my registration email today and started looking around the student area of OU.
We have an online library!!!!!!!

----------


## toni

Niamh is that an Open University? Cool! I attend one, too.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Yes it is!
Do you really??? what are you studying? whats it like?

----------


## Maximilianus

> Today I found two of the teachers I was looking for, and I just MIGHT be able to take some courses (I'd probably mostly have to do them independently, but that doesn't matter) that were problematic. Now there's only a few more teachers to hunt down 
> 
> I still can hardly wait for the weekend, though, I really need some sleep (starting a new school year, all the schedule problems and going to work at the same time is really quite exhausting...)


Look, the two teachers taken down:  

... and _Anna the teacher hunter_, hunting down more teachers: 


I'm glad you're solving your problems, but go get some sleep as soon as you can  :Nod:

----------


## AmericanEagle

Some random thoughts about being back in school:

- so many expensive books and readers to buy
- so many assignments will be due at around the same time
- I hate cross-campus treks
- U of T is so stingy; it needs to offer more scholarships
- the ES lecture hall chairs are really comfy
- JBI, I went looking for the reading room that you told me about, but I couldn't find it

----------


## Annamariah

> Look, the two teachers taken down:  
> 
> ... and _Anna the teacher hunter_, hunting down more teachers: 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're solving your problems, but go get some sleep as soon as you can


 :FRlol:  As you can see, those teachers were still alive and kicking after I'd dealt with them  :FRlol: 

I've only got one class tomorrow, and it's not until 3 pm, so I'll be able to sleep a nice and long night, and then it's weekend and I can rest some more  :Smile:  (Though I guess I should get started with my homework as long as the amount of it is still manageable... But hey, there's plenty of time for that on the weekend.)

----------


## toni

> Yes it is!
> Do you really??? what are you studying? whats it like?


Yes I do!  :Biggrin:  It's an option for students like me who have a full-time job and still want to finish college. Right now I'm taking an undergraduate 2-year Arts course, which is roughly the same as Liberal Arts. In OU, most of our lessons are done online, we have a forum where we upload our homework (usually essays/criticisms) and discuss lectures - we call it our virtual classroom. A face to face class is done around 3 times a month, where you actually have to go to the University to meet your professor and submit hard copies of your homeworks or take your exams. 
After completing all the requirements of the 2-year course, you may continue to study and earn a degree in whatever field you wish- (I plan to take up Education). 
Hope I made sense!  :FRlol:  What are you taking up, Niamh?

----------


## Maximilianus

> As you can see, those teachers were still alive and kicking after I'd dealt with them 
> 
> I've only got one class tomorrow, and it's not until 3 pm, so I'll be able to sleep a nice and long night, and then it's weekend and I can rest some more  (Though I guess I should get started with my homework as long as the amount of it is still manageable... But hey, there's plenty of time for that on the weekend.)


Well, giving this matter a conscientious analysis, if we kill teachers we can never get them to reschedule our courses, and if such a terrible event takes place, then we'll never graduate, so I thought it would be wiser to shoot sedative darts at them, nail them against a wall while they sleep (in our case it would be Lit Net's wall  :Biggrin: ) and have them do our bidding.... well more like YOUR bidding, since YOU are the one needing a reschedule of courses. Of course if you need ideas for torturing methods, just let me know, I am at your service and can suggest many wonderful procedures, a few of my own devise  :Tongue:   :FRlol: 

Have a great weekend and rest a lot  :Nod:  .... and kill no teacher.... while you need them  :Cold:  ....  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> Yes I do!  It's an option for students like me who have a full-time job and still want to finish college. Right now I'm taking an undergraduate 2-year Arts course, which is roughly the same as Liberal Arts. In OU, most of our lessons are done online, we have a forum where we upload our homework (usually essays/criticisms) and discuss lectures - we call it our virtual classroom. A face to face class is done around 3 times a month, where you actually have to go to the University to meet your professor and submit hard copies of your homeworks or take your exams. 
> After completing all the requirements of the 2-year course, you may continue to study and earn a degree in whatever field you wish- (I plan to take up Education). 
> Hope I made sense!  What are you taking up, Niamh?


I'm doing AA100 Arts past and Present.  :Smile: 

Hey JBI, found out what it roughly costs for an overseas student to do a course in Ireland. For mainstream Uni's you are looking at about 10,000 a year. For lesser ones it can be anywhere between 3000 and 8000.

----------


## Veho

> I'm doing AA100 Arts past and Present. 
> 
> Hey JBI, found out what it roughly costs for an overseas student to do a course in Ireland. For mainstream Uni's you are looking at about 10,000 a year. For lesser ones it can be anywhere between 3000 and 8000.


I'm starting that course as well. I'm just waiting for my confirmation e-mail/letter. It'll be good to have someone to chat about the course with  :Smile:

----------


## JBI

> Some random thoughts about being back in school:
> 
> - so many expensive books and readers to buy
> - so many assignments will be due at around the same time
> - I hate cross-campus treks
> - U of T is so stingy; it needs to offer more scholarships
> - the ES lecture hall chairs are really comfy
> - JBI, I went looking for the reading room that you told me about, but I couldn't find it


I'm sorry then - I don't think I can point it out any clearer without taking a picture - it really is right near the doors.

As for books being expensive - I've bought most of the books for 4 classes and already have hit 550$ - with two more full year courses to go, and a scholarly addition of Spenser that will probably set me back 40$ or something - luckily OSAP is generous.

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ Which doors? There are so many of them.

U of T needs to be more generous with scholarships, or at least offer renewable entrance scholarships. I received a non-renewable $2000 scholarship from my college for my first year, and despite getting good grades in my first and second years, I haven't received anything else from them since.

----------


## JBI

> ^ Which doors? There are so many of them.
> 
> U of T needs to be more generous with scholarships, or at least offer renewable entrance scholarships. I received a non-renewable $2000 scholarship from my college for my first year, and despite getting good grades in my first and second years, I haven't received anything else from them since.


I got 750$ for good grades last year, and I get decent amounts from the government (they pay nicely, since my parents are semi-retired, so I qualify for pretty much maximum OSAP) - as for the doors - the ones lead to directly by the Steps, the main entrance, as seen in the diagram I drew for you  :Frown: ).

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ The St. George street entrance?

That's great that you got $750  :Smile: 

York offered me a renewable $2000 scholarship, and Ryerson offered me a renewable $2500 scholarship. I turned them down to go to U of T; I guess I wanted the prestige.

Well, I'm not too sad about the York and Ryerson scholarships. I was able to maintain an annual GPA of 3.5+ in both my first and second years, which means that I got my Queen Elizabeth II scholarship renewed.

----------


## JBI

> ^ The St. George street entrance?
> 
> That's great that you got $750 
> 
> York offered me a renewable $2000 scholarship, and Ryerson offered me a renewable $2500 scholarship. I turned them down to go to U of T; I guess I wanted the prestige.
> 
> Well, I'm not too sad about the York and Ryerson scholarships. I was able to maintain an annual GPA of 3.5+ in both my first and second years, which means that I got my Queen Elizabeth II scholarship renewed.


U of T for some reason didn't give me any entrance, even though I had a 91% in high school. Though, York offered me a 4000$ a year, so I perhaps made a slightly poor choice, perhaps - though, given the strike last year, I am glad I didn't go there.

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ $4000? Is that an automatic entrance scholarship?

I had a 93.7% average in high school, and I only received the $2000 scholarship from my college; I didn't get the $5000 U of T Scholars Program.

----------


## Niamh

> I'm starting that course as well. I'm just waiting for my confirmation e-mail/letter. It'll be good to have someone to chat about the course with


No way! Cool! there are some groups for the course on FB and one of the students set up a forum for all us oct 09 starters too.  :Smile: 
http://aa100oct09.forumotion.net/

----------


## Annamariah

> Well, giving this matter a conscientious analysis, if we kill teachers we can never get them to reschedule our courses, and if such a terrible event takes place, then we'll never graduate, so I thought it would be wiser to shoot sedative darts at them, nail them against a wall while they sleep (in our case it would be Lit Net's wall ) and have them do our bidding.... well more like YOUR bidding, since YOU are the one needing a reschedule of courses. Of course if you need ideas for torturing methods, just let me know, I am at your service and can suggest many wonderful procedures, a few of my own devise  
> 
> Have a great weekend and rest a lot  .... and kill no teacher.... while you need them  ....


I managed to get an answer from one of the teachers I've been looking for via e-mail, and he was very co-operative. I guess it's a good thing I hadn't managed to nail him on the wall before this, or things might not have gone this smoothly  :FRlol: 

Now I should start doing homework, or at least tomorrow. I've already got an essay to write, a possible translation assignment to look for and I should also start the Russian listening comprehension exercises and write something about one lecture we had last week. And I'm pretty sure there were some Swedish homework to do also...

----------


## Maximilianus

> I managed to get an answer from one of the teachers I've been looking for via e-mail, and he was very co-operative. I guess it's a good thing I hadn't managed to nail him on the wall before this, or things might not have gone this smoothly


Great News!!!! .... now you can use the nails for other teachers, so you won't need to spend on more nails. Very cheap results  :FRlol: 



> Now I should start doing homework, or at least tomorrow. I've already got an essay to write, a possible translation assignment to look for and I should also start the Russian listening comprehension exercises and write something about one lecture we had last week. And I'm pretty sure there were some Swedish homework to do also...


Good luck!! ... and remember to take it easy... and get some rest from homework to homework  :Biggrin:

----------


## JBI

> ^ $4000? Is that an automatic entrance scholarship?
> 
> I had a 93.7% average in high school, and I only received the $2000 scholarship from my college; I didn't get the $5000 U of T Scholars Program.


U of T didn't give me anything - not that I expected them to, but York offered me 4 000$/year for getting over 90% in high school - the government though has been nice to me, and they put the majority of my osap as a check rather than a loan, so I've been doing alright even without the scholarships (plus I live at home, so I don't need to front cash for rent). 

And by the way, 93.7 in high school is pretty damn good - who the hell beat you? Must be some sort of inflation going on in some institutions for anyone to get that high an average (95+) and get the big money.

----------


## Veho

> No way! Cool! there are some groups for the course on FB and one of the students set up a forum for all us oct 09 starters too. 
> http://aa100oct09.forumotion.net/


I've just had a look on that forum, it looks really useful - I'll have to join!

----------


## Niamh

cool! let me know who you are... you'll know me right away!

----------


## AmericanEagle

> And by the way, 93.7 in high school is pretty damn good - who the hell beat you?


Many people said to me: "You weren't even born in Canada. English isn't even your first language. How could you get a 93.7 average in high school? How could you get accepted to U of T St. George? How could U of T St. George offer you a scholarship?" 

You have no idea how upset I was by those comments  :Frown: 

So your comment, JBI, really means a lot to me  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Many people said to me: "You weren't even born in Canada. English isn't even your first language. How could you get a 93.7 average in high school? How could you get accepted to U of T St. George? How could U of T St. George offer you a scholarship?" 
> 
> You have no idea how upset I was by those comments 
> 
> So your comment, JBI, really means a lot to me


If thats the case Eagle, then getting a 93.7 is an even bigger feat because of those circumstances. the people who made comments like that are just jealous.  :Smile:

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ Aw, thanks Niamh  :Smile:

----------


## Veho

> cool! let me know who you are... you'll know me right away!


My username is the same as the one I use on here  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

So i saw!!  :Biggrin:  Its going to be great having someone to chat to here about the course alright!

----------


## Annamariah

I'm already in trouble with my homework - I just can't understand those Russian listening comprehension exercises! Clay buildings and feeding monkeys, clearly not my piece of cake, at least not in Russian  :Frown:

----------


## AmericanEagle

> as for the doors - the ones lead to directly by the Steps, the main entrance, as seen in the diagram I drew for you


I went back today, and I still couldn't find it. I'm still not sure which entrance you're talking about, so I took pictures of all the entrances.

----------


## Scheherazade

So, the deed is done... No coming back.

I have officially applied and got accepted by both of the courses so now I am doing two part-time courses simultaneously. With the second one, they caused me a little trouble because they offer it only after people complete the other course I am doing but after the assessment test and interview, they agreed to let me take it. So, all is good!  :Biggrin: 

Next eight months will be looooonnnggg but I am looking forward to it all.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I'm already in trouble with my homework - I just can't understand those Russian listening comprehension exercises! Clay buildings and feeding monkeys, clearly not my piece of cake, at least not in Russian


You'll do fine!  :Thumbs Up: 
Go get that Russian lesson and show it who you are!!  :Biggrin: 
... and if it gets really impossible, you can always do this with the teacher:  .....  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> ... and if it gets really impossible, you can always do this with the teacher:


Hey Max! Go easy with those smileys... There might be some teachers lurking amongst us!

 :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

> So, the deed is done... No coming back.
> 
> I have officially applied and got accepted by both of the courses so now I am doing two part-time courses simultaneously. With the second one, they caused me a little trouble because they offer it only after people complete the other course I am doing but after the assessment test and interview, they agreed to let me take it. So, all is good! 
> 
> Next eight months will be looooonnnggg but I am looking forward to it all.




Allllllll Riiiiiiigghhgghhhtttt!!!!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Hey Max! Go easy with those smileys... There might be some teachers lurking amongst us!


Don't worry Scher, teachers should already know by now that students make fun of them! It's a normal process in human nature!  :Biggrin: 
As a side note, I have a great relationship with almost all my teachers. We even greet each other and smile to each other when we meet at different crossroads of life  :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Congrats Scher!!

I've officially had three days of class now. My schedule is awful, but I think I'm going to like my classes. My nutrition class is fun so far- lots of Biochemistry!!

How's everyone else doing?

----------


## JBI

> I went back today, and I still couldn't find it. I'm still not sure which entrance you're talking about, so I took pictures of all the entrances.


Those are the entrances - take either the main one from saint George, or the one from Huron, as there are two rooms - walk in, take 5 steps to the left from St. George, or from the right from Huron, turn 180 degrees, and proceed through the door.

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ You told me that the rooms were on the ground floor. That's not the ground floor  :Wink: . No wonder I was confused.

I've been in those rooms. There are always so many people in there.

----------


## JBI

> ^ You told me that the rooms were on the ground floor. That's not the ground floor . No wonder I was confused.
> 
> I've been in those rooms. There are always so many people in there.


Hmm - they were empty all summer - and that is the ground floor - or at least, it should be, as it is the floor where the entrances are. If you want quieter, better to just go to a high floor in Robarts and get lost amongst the tables scattered over the stacks - or Gerstein isn't bad, if you can stomach the BO of the engineering students (snicker). The reading rooms at Sidney Smith though should be less busy around 8:00.

----------


## AmericanEagle

> and that is the ground floor - or at least, it should be, as it is the floor where the entrances are.


No, that's the first floor. The ground floor is where the cafeteria (and Tim Hortons) is located.




> The reading rooms at Sidney Smith though should be less busy around 8:00.


I usually don't go to the rooms after 8PM. I'd prefer not to stay that late on campus. It takes me 75-90 minutes to get home using the TTC, so I usually just leave as soon as my classes are over.




> if you can stomach the BO of the engineering students (snicker)


Let's not be mean  :Wink: .

----------


## papayahed

> if you can stomach the BO of the engineering students (snicker).





> Let's not be mean .



Don't forget without those engineering students your areas of study probably wouldn't be around. :Santasmile:

----------


## Annamariah

> As a side note, I have a great relationship with almost all my teachers. We even greet each other and smile to each other when we meet at different crossroads of life


Yeah, me too! I like most of my teachers and they seem to like me too, even if I do ask too many questions sometimes  :Biggrin: 

Today was an awful day, but mostly because I'm ill. Well, my two classes were the most boring I've got, which didn't help... But I survived! Now I'll just have to write an essay or two today and then I can spend tomorrow almost entirely in bed, which should do me some good  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Yeah, me too! I like most of my teachers and they seem to like me too, even if I do ask too many questions sometimes


It's their job to like us, they get paid for it  :Biggrin:   :FRlol: 



> Today was an awful day, but mostly because I'm ill. Well, my two classes were the most boring I've got, which didn't help... But I survived! Now I'll just have to write an essay or two today and then I can spend tomorrow almost entirely in bed, which should do me some good


Aww, what happened Anna, you caught a flu or something alike? Already seen a doctor?  :Frown: 
_GET WELL SOON_  :Nod:

----------


## Annamariah

> Aww, what happened Anna, you caught a flu or something alike? Already seen a doctor? 
> _GET WELL SOON_


I have an extremely sore throat, no fever yet (though I feel like it might be on the way too). No reason to see a doctor, I think, I don't think it's the swine flu... Or at least I hope it isn't  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I have an extremely sore throat, no fever yet (though I feel like it might be on the way too). No reason to see a doctor, I think, I don't think it's the swine flu... Or at least I hope it isn't


Check the fever regularly  :Nod:  and go see a doctor if it goes near or above 38, just in case. It's better to prevent than it is to heal  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

> So, the deed is done... No coming back.
> 
> I have officially applied and got accepted by both of the courses so now I am doing two part-time courses simultaneously. With the second one, they caused me a little trouble because they offer it only after people complete the other course I am doing but after the assessment test and interview, they agreed to let me take it. So, all is good! 
> 
> Next eight months will be looooonnnggg but I am looking forward to it all.


Congrats!! 
Gosh I am feeling jealous of all you students, at the same time I really need this year off soooo..
have fun!!

----------


## Niamh

congratulations Scher!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Allllllll Riiiiiiigghhgghhhtttt!!!!





> Congrats Scher!!





> Congrats!!





> congratulations Scher!!!!


Thank you all very much ladies but it is rather premature for the congratulations... 

Please wish me luck and let's celebrate in June (hopefully when we all pass)  :Biggrin: 


> Don't forget without those engineering students your areas of study probably wouldn't be around.


_Tru dat!_

Having said that, the engineering students keep me employed; their literacy skills are usually so poor that they end up having to take extra English classes.


*Night>* Why not take an OU course as well? Just for fun? Those short, taster courses are so tempting!  :Biggrin:

----------


## AmericanEagle

> Don't forget without those engineering students your areas of study probably wouldn't be around.


Well, engineering students make fun of us arts students, too. It's sort of a "friendly" rivalry.

----------


## papayahed

> Having said that, the engineering students keep me employed; their literacy skills are usually so poor that they end up having to take extra English classes.


I would argue but ya'll have seen my writing.  :Eek:  
But really who needs literacy when you have numbers???? :Banana: 




> Well, engineering students make fun of us arts students, too. It's sort of a "friendly" rivalry.


erm, I know. Rarely do I get the chance on this board to poke at the artsy types.

----------


## JBI

> No, that's the first floor. The ground floor is where the cafeteria (and Tim Hortons) is located.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't go to the rooms after 8PM. I'd prefer not to stay that late on campus. It takes me 75-90 minutes to get home using the TTC, so I usually just leave as soon as my classes are over.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not be mean .


Ah, we'll leave it at that - it clearly is the ground floor though - it is labeled one, at any rate.

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ Are you sure about that? The floor that I'm describing as the ground floor really is labeled "Ground Floor." I saw it on the floor directories.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Well, engineering students make fun of us arts students, too. It's sort of a "friendly" rivalry.


Well, I think engineering students have good reason for that! 

 :Tongue:

----------


## kasie

Don't encourage them, Scher, they don't need any help, they can manage it all by themselves (she says, having been married to an engineer.....).

----------


## AmericanEagle

Where is JBI when you need him? Instead, he leaves me here to defend arts students on my own.

----------


## papayahed

> Where is JBI when you need him? Instead, he leaves me here to defend arts students on my own.



eh, he probably just got scared and is waiting for this to get buried.  :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
why is it always the artsy lot and the engineers? 
Im guessing maybe us social scientists are too busy just sitting back and observing you to actually participate!

----------


## Annamariah

I study at the faculty of arts, and I'm the first to admit that most of the studying done there is completely useless  :Tongue:  Not what I study, though  :FRlol:  No, seriously, translation is probably the only practical thing that can be studied there and also the only one that prepares you for working life (unless you want to become a teacher, that is  :Smile: )

There are really far too many jobless people who have a master's degree from the faculty of arts, desperately looking for work, any work...

----------


## Maximilianus

> There are really far too many jobless people who have a master's degree from the faculty of arts, desperately looking for work, any work...


And, in general, do they ever get to find one related to what they studied?

----------


## Annamariah

> And, in general, do they ever get to find one related to what they studied?


Some of them do, but many of them don't, I guess it's not far from the truth to say even that most of them don't. That's exactly why I was hesitant about going to university at all (I considered going to some "ammattikorkeakoulu" instead, they are schools that prepare their students for some profession), but then I found out about translation department and thought I'd give it a try  :Smile:  (And I'm very happy that I did.)

----------


## Maximilianus

> Some of them do, but many of them don't, I guess it's not far from the truth to say even that most of them don't. That's exactly why I was hesitant about going to university at all (I considered going to some "ammattikorkeakoulu" instead, they are schools that prepare their students for some profession), but then I found out about translation department and thought I'd give it a try  (And I'm very happy that I did.)


How sad it must be to have studied something and not being able to make a living out of it. You were lucky to find something you like and can live by  :Nod:

----------


## Annamariah

I know  :Smile: 

It's not as if those who study something like art history didn't know they'll probably never find a job related to their studies - most of them realise that when they apply to university. I guess there's always plenty of people who just want to study for the sake of studying something they're interested in and don't think that much about how to make their living for the rest of their lives. After all there are many professions that don't require any particular education, but which you might get if you've got a master's degree from the university.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I know 
> 
> It's not as if those who study something like art history didn't know they'll probably never find a job related to their studies - most of them realise that when they apply to university. I guess there's always plenty of people who just want to study for the sake of studying something they're interested in and don't think that much about how to make their living for the rest of their lives. After all there are many professions that don't require any particular education, but which you might get if you've got a master's degree from the university.


Yes, that happens. Many people study something just for the love of it, which is much better than loving nothing at all and, therefore, doing nothing at all purposeful with their lives  :Nod:

----------


## Annamariah

> Yes, that happens. Many people study something just for the love of it, which is much better than loving nothing at all and, therefore, doing nothing at all purposeful with their lives


That's right. It's not like I'd recommend studying something you don't even like just because it will help you to a profession which will earn you a lot of money. I would't have the motivation needed to pass my studies should that be the case - which is the reason I didn't go to Helsinki University of Technology to become a Master of Science when I had the chance to. (Half of my family was extremely disappointed when I made the decision, but I guess they've accepted the fact that I'll be a much better translator than I would have been if I became and engineer  :FRlol: )

----------


## Maximilianus

> That's right. It's not like I'd recommend studying something you don't even like just because it will help you to a profession which will earn you a lot of money. I would't have the motivation needed to pass my studies should that be the case - which is the reason I didn't go to Helsinki University of Technology to become a Master of Science when I had the chance to. (Half of my family was extremely disappointed when I made the decision, but I guess they've accepted the fact that I'll be a much better translator than I would have been if I became and engineer )


Oh yes, engineering is for engineering-minded people, not for us  :FRlol: 
It's like medicine, I can watch all those seas of blood on TV, but I couldn't be a surgeon at all. I would faint right there, after vomiting a bit and then the poor patient would be as good as dead  :FRlol:

----------


## Annamariah

> Oh yes, engineering is for engineering-minded people, not for us 
> It's like medicine, I can watch all those seas of blood on TV, but I couldn't be a surgeon at all. I would faint right there, after vomiting a bit and then the poor patient would be as good as dead


Haha, that's exactly why I never even considered becoming a doctor even though my mother would have been very happy to see me in medical school  :FRlol:  I'm fine with watching those bloody operations on tv or reading about them, sure, it's fascinating, but to actually be there among it all and do something useful - no, that's not something I could do  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Haha, that's exactly why I never even considered becoming a doctor even though my mother would have been very happy to see me in medical school  I'm fine with watching those bloody operations on tv or reading about them, sure, it's fascinating, but to actually be there among it all and do something useful - no, that's not something I could do


Sure, we'd better stick to our language studies and the like, so no one will have to be put at risk  :Tongue:  ...... though it's been proved that words can either heal.... or wound  :Brow:

----------


## AmericanEagle

I'm baffled by these anti-arts sentiments, given that this is a literature forum. Where I go to school, the study of literature is classified as an arts program.

In other news, my Queen Elizabeth II scholarship finally got credited to my ROSI account.

----------


## papayahed

> I'm baffled by these anti-arts sentiments, given that this is a literature forum. Where I go to school, the study of literature is classified as an arts program.
> 
> In other news, my Queen Elizabeth II scholarship finally got credited to my ROSI account.



Oh. I apologize if my ribbing caused you to think I had any anti-art sentiments.

----------


## JBI

Meh, science people just seem to hate arts students because arts students actually study something that is interesting. That's generally the problem - it's a sort of grudge, held, assuming the sciences student doesn't become a doctor, because the future incomes of both areas of studies ultimately end up the same in the end. So, in truth, while the science student, especially the engineers, need to be geeky, and study tedious formulas, diagrams and whatnot, the student of arts can approach things which they actually care about, assuming they are people actually interested in what they learn.

I can't see myself sitting around talking to people about molecular biology or whatever, or chemical laws, but I can see myself discussing (as this board is proof of) art, poetry, or better yet - discussing things in other languages. When it comes down to it, sciences seem kind of boring.

----------


## AmericanEagle

> Oh. I apologize if my ribbing caused you to think I had any anti-art sentiments.


No worries  :Smile: 




> When it comes down to it, sciences seem kind of boring.


I think the problem is that people don't seem to realize that arts and sciences aren't mutually exclusive. Although I am an arts student, I did take a variety of courses when I was in high school, which included Grade 12 math, science, and humanities courses, and I did enjoy them all.

----------


## Hurricane

I love the humanities and I definitely have a higher aptitude for them than anything else, but I've always been interested in pretty much anything. When I was declaring majors last year, I was about a hair's breadth away from being an aerospace engineer, naval architect, or oceanographer. 
I love the way that scientists and engineers attack problems and find solutions (plus learning how the world works on a physical/chemical/biological level), but at the same time, I like the analysis skills required by the study of history. I don't think that the sciences and humanities have to oppose one another, and both are a vital part of a good education. A person should have a working knowledge of almost everything (particularly writers).

----------


## Maximilianus

> Meh, science people just seem to hate arts students because arts students actually study something that is interesting.


I'm a living proof that there are exceptions to this general rule. I've always admired and respected artists and their arts, even being sort of a computer geek, if I can be called that way just because I've been studying about computers.



> So, in truth, while the science student, especially the engineers, need to be geeky, and study tedious formulas, diagrams and whatnot, the student of arts can approach things which they actually care about, assuming they are people actually interested in what they learn.


Science students can also be actually interested in what they learn. Their formulas may look tedious to an artist, but not to many of those involved in formula-based sciences. You see, the same as painters find beauty in what they paint, a mathematician may find beauty in resolving a theorem (though most of them, I admit, don't perceive the concept of "beauty" the same as an artist does, because their field of action is more "objective", and thus they don't express themselves the same as an artist would).
Now, when formulas become really tedious even for science students, I've seen an interesting approach implemented by several science teachers of today. There was this lady unable to remember a complex formula at the end of an exam, so she said "I can't remember it" and then her teacher replied "Young lady, I have no use for you remembering formulas by heart. What I really need to evaluate is how you use the formula once you see it, so if you can't remember how it goes, just look up the formula in your book and after that, just use it". And that's what she did. It was a type of exam with open books, as though they were told "solve the problem no matter what tools you use, even your class notebooks, everything counts".
I call this an artistic approach to science, and maybe this teacher was in some way a sort of artist himself. Just my thought.




> I can't see myself sitting around talking to people about molecular biology or whatever, or chemical laws, but I can see myself discussing (as this board is proof of) art, poetry, or better yet - discussing things in other languages. When it comes down to it, sciences seem kind of boring.


Sciences are generally boring when students are taught in a theoretical way, without a view of the possible applications. For example, if physics teachers considered the use of a trebuchet to explain the principles of levers, that would be real fun, because you would be hurling stones at a target and at the same time you would be understanding how levers work. Science can be taught by playing games, when people want to teach and learn in a non-boring way.



> I think the problem is that people don't seem to realize that arts and sciences aren't mutually exclusive.


This is but a piece of great truth  :Nod: 
Has anyone ever seen a fractal? One of these computer-generated pictures? I believe that if you use a formula to create a picture, you are creating a form of artistic expression through a science, and I think it's perfectly valid. Many fractals look really artistic, even beautiful, though being generated by a mathematical formula. I think sciences can create art and arts can create sciences, the latter of which I comment below.




> I don't think that the sciences and humanities have to oppose one another, and both are a vital part of a good education. A person should have a working knowledge of almost everything (particularly writers).


Nicely put. Actually, many sciences (if not all of them) are direct descendants of some form of art. For example, the first engineers were not scientists at all, they were artists. Now someone may well wonder who they were. Very simple: artillery craftsmen, makers of bows, catapults, trebuchets and every other ancient weapon. These people first devised their creations in an artistic way, by trial and error. There was no mathematics at those ancient times, no physics, no known gravity laws, just trial and error. What's more artistic than building a machine without following any specific method or pattern, but just pure instinct? Of course, after that there came the first modern engineers figuring out formulas from what they found in the operation of catapults and the like siege engines, and hence giving more accuracy to future devices and even applying the newly discovered principles to applications different from war, like those cranes we see today at the docks, lifting extra-heavy loads.

----------


## papayahed

> Science students can also be actually interested in what they learn. Their formulas may look tedious to an artist, but not to many of those involved in formula-based sciences. You see, the same as painters find beauty in what they paint, a mathematician may find beauty in resolving a theorem (though most of them, I admit, don't perceive the concept of "beauty" the same as an artist does, because their field of action is more "objective", and thus they don't express themselves the same as an artist would).


Agreed. Artists aren't the only ones that can be passionate about their work.

----------


## Annamariah

I know many people who study in Helsinki University of Technology to become Masters of Science and most of them really seem to enjoy their studies. I also studied a lot of mathematics, physics and chemistry in upper secondary school, but even though I liked maths a lot, physics just wasn't really my piece of cake (I did pretty well in my matriculation examinations, but I didn't enjoy it), so I decided to continue my studies in languages rather than in engineering.

I don't know how it is in whicever part of the world you live, but at least here a Master of Science will probably have much larger income than a Master of Arts, because there just isn't enough work for all the Master's of Arts that have got anything to do with what they've studied and so most of them get a job from another field completely.

Here the Faculty of Arts is full of lifestyle students who don't really have any idea what they're going to do once they graduate, but in the meantime they enjoy student life, have some part-time (or sometimes even full-time) job and every now and then take some exam at the university or write a few papers and then finally graduate in twice the time that it would take if they studied full time. I suppose this is partly because they know that once they graduate, they don't really have much of a chance to find a job that has got anything to do with what they've spent all these years studying.

----------


## AmericanEagle

JBI, didn't you say that you were thinking of majoring in computer science or engineering? If that was the case, then you must have taken a combination of Grade 12 calculus, geometry, data management, chemistry, biology, and physics. Did you not enjoy them?

I remember reading an article in the Toronto Star about how more males were applying to computer science and engineering programs in university than females. The article stated that because those programs require a specific math course (geometry), girls were at a disadvantage. Math is supposedly taught in a competition-based environment, which would appeal more to male students, while female students would prefer courses that were taught in a cooperation-based environment.

----------


## JBI

> JBI, didn't you say that you were thinking of majoring in computer science or engineering? If that was the case, then you must have taken a combination of Grade 12 calculus, geometry, data management, chemistry, biology, and physics. Did you not enjoy them?
> 
> I remember reading an article in the Toronto Star about how more males were applying to computer science and engineering programs in university than females. The article stated that because those programs require a specific math course (geometry), girls were at a disadvantage. Math is supposedly taught in a competition-based environment, which would appeal more to male students, while female students would prefer courses that were taught in a cooperation-based environment.


I have all the high school science credits done. It doesn't matter though, I did not enjoy them, and cannot enjoy them - I'm good at them, especially computer science, as it functions kind of like language, and therefore works with the same sort of logic, but even so, it's all so tediously boring - sitting in a room writing lines of code for hours on end isn't my idea of a career - that's why I ended up opting out of it, since I knew I wouldn't be happy doing that for the rest of my life.

That's probably why there are so few women in engineering and computer science, not because women aren't smart enough, or inclined for those subjects (women, in general, seem to be smarter than their male counterparts), but because, quite simply, the people who study these subjects are the most troll-like people, or, at least at U of T, at any rate, all, assuming they can grow them, with beards and socially awkward plaintiffness, and an unrefined sense of self-superior geek-angst - the kind of people who seem to think socializing isn't worth the time, and everybody else is a moron who knows nothing.

When you think about it, someone like me studies languages, studies means of communication for the sake of being able to communicate with more people, in different languages, about different subjects. Somebody who studies computer science studies how to put commands into a machine, in order for the machine to in some way interact with other machines, and a human, as a means of doing something removed - the actual anti-social nature of the subject is excuse enough not to study it - I think the only thing that made me consider it in the first place was the fact that a) I am good at it, and b) I could've made big money and retired early. But even so, I'm of the mind that I can make it in other fields, and the 40 odd years of torture don't seem worth it.


The actual difference between the genders, that is, biological differences, has nothing to do with it. I think it's just that the fringe-sort of geek culture is more prominent amongst men than women - the whole video game sub-culture, and popular science youth-culture is most certainly geared toward men more. When I think about it, generally, if I were thinking from the perspective of what I think a normal person thinks like, I generally would think of a guy obsessed with video games and computers as a tech geek, a nerd, whereas if I were thinking about a girl, it would be completely different - I'd probably think of her as someone who lacks friends and social skills, and is ultimately a complete reject - the subcultures that seem to feed these areas of study seem dominated, at least where I grew up, by uninteresting men who feel more comfortable in front of a screen than in front of people.


As for what I said, I think many of you will think it somewhat rude, and perhaps offensive, but I think, from my cultural background, that is, growing up in Toronto, it seems to make a little bit of sense. There are actually tons of scholarships and work opportunities directly targeted at females as a means of trying to even out the playing field, but, when I think about it, only three girls were in my first year computer science class of about 100, and one of them, a friend of mine, ended up opting out of computer science because she couldn't stand the environment, whereas another didn't do well, and the third, a very, very bright woman in her thirties who had just emigrated from Taiwan (if my memory serves me correctly) seemed to know she didn't fit in there very well (though, she certainly got the right answers).

----------


## papayahed

I have to go see the space shuttle but when I get back I'll respond. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## AmericanEagle

> As for what I said, I think many of you will think it somewhat rude, and perhaps offensive, but I think, from my cultural background, that is, growing up in Toronto, it seems to make a little bit of sense.


I also grew up in Toronto, and I do see your point about the stereotypes of the engineers and computer scientists. I admit that that's probably why I didn't choose to go into those programs, though I did do well in Grade 12 calculus and data management; I didn't take Grade 12 geometry because of the horror stories surrounding it.

----------


## JBI

> I also grew up in Toronto, and I do see your point about the stereotypes of the engineers and computer scientists. I admit that that's probably why I didn't choose to go into those programs, though I did do well in Grade 12 calculus and data management; I didn't take Grade 12 geometry because of the horror stories surrounding it.


I didn't take Geometry either, since they were discontinuing it anyway.

----------


## AmericanEagle

^ I have no idea why they had to change the math curriculum in the first place. I think it's because they said that students found MCB4U to be too hard, and so it had to be split up into two courses. I didn't think that it was too hard when I took it.

----------


## papayahed

> I have all the high school science credits done. It doesn't matter though, I did not enjoy them, and cannot enjoy them - I'm good at them, especially computer science, as it functions kind of like language, and therefore works with the same sort of logic, but even so, it's all so tediously boring - sitting in a room writing lines of code for hours on end isn't my idea of a career - that's why I ended up opting out of it, since I knew I wouldn't be happy doing that for the rest of my life.
> 
> That's probably why there are so few women in engineering and computer science, not because women aren't smart enough, or inclined for those subjects (women, in general, seem to be smarter than their male counterparts), but because, quite simply, the people who study these subjects are the most troll-like people, or, at least at U of T, at any rate, all, assuming they can grow them, with beards and socially awkward plaintiffness, and an unrefined sense of self-superior geek-angst - the kind of people who seem to think socializing isn't worth the time, and everybody else is a moron who knows nothing.
> 
> When you think about it, someone like me studies languages, studies means of communication for the sake of being able to communicate with more people, in different languages, about different subjects. Somebody who studies computer science studies how to put commands into a machine, in order for the machine to in some way interact with other machines, and a human, as a means of doing something removed - the actual anti-social nature of the subject is excuse enough not to study it - I think the only thing that made me consider it in the first place was the fact that a) I am good at it, and b) I could've made big money and retired early. But even so, I'm of the mind that I can make it in other fields, and the 40 odd years of torture don't seem worth it.
> 
> 
> The actual difference between the genders, that is, biological differences, has nothing to do with it. I think it's just that the fringe-sort of geek culture is more prominent amongst men than women - the whole video game sub-culture, and popular science youth-culture is most certainly geared toward men more. When I think about it, generally, if I were thinking from the perspective of what I think a normal person thinks like, I generally would think of a guy obsessed with video games and computers as a tech geek, a nerd, whereas if I were thinking about a girl, it would be completely different - I'd probably think of her as someone who lacks friends and social skills, and is ultimately a complete reject - the subcultures that seem to feed these areas of study seem dominated, at least where I grew up, by uninteresting men who feel more comfortable in front of a screen than in front of people.
> 
> ...


erm, ok. Back from the shuttle landing. 

1) You have insulted any woman not in a science field. You are suggesting that women are too shallow to study something they truly like because of the people in that field. As if interests are that easily interchangeable all the while neglecting the fact that for quite a number of years society has suppressed the notion that women didnt belong in sciences.

2) A lot of what you claim can be said of artists as well - dirty, trollish, socially inept. Who ever heard of a well adjusted, good artist? Im really surprised that you would tap into such an obvious and played out stereotype, I mean really scientists as nerds. You've let me down.





> I also grew up in Toronto, and I do see your point about the stereotypes of the engineers and computer scientists. I admit that that's probably why I didn't choose to go into those programs, though I did do well in Grade 12 calculus and data management; I didn't take Grade 12 geometry because of the horror stories surrounding it.



So, Anti-science stereotypes are ok?

----------


## AmericanEagle

> So, Anti-science stereotypes are ok?


I never said that I was anti-science. I mentioned in my other post that I did take Grade 12 math and science courses, and that I did enjoy them. I loved learning about probability, permutations and combinations, matrices, derivatives, logarithms, and limits.

I was merely agreeing with JBI that stereotypes exist. But stereotypes exist in every area of study. I'm sure that there are stereotypes of arts students as lazy and hard partyers.

As for why I didn't go into computer science or engineering, it's because I didn't take the geometry and physics courses required for admission. If I really wanted to go into the sciences, I totally would have went for it in spite of the stereotypes. But although I do enjoy equations and formulas, it is not something I would want to do for a living.

----------


## Hurricane

> When you think about it, someone like me studies languages, studies means of communication for the sake of being able to communicate with more people, in different languages, about different subjects. Somebody who studies computer science studies how to put commands into a machine, in order for the machine to in some way interact with other machines, and a human, as a means of doing something removed - the actual anti-social nature of the subject is excuse enough not to study it


Conversely, you could say that the computer science student studies how to create something that connects and enables millions of people around the world. Without computer scientists plugging in code all day, I couldn't have this conversation with you guys, check my Russian homework with a translation program, or send pictures from last weekend's football game to my sister across the country instantly. The internet and computer science has probably done more for communications between people of different languages and cultures than any other invention of the last hundred years.

----------


## JBI

> erm, ok. Back from the shuttle landing. 
> 
> 1) You have insulted any woman not in a science field. You are suggesting that women are too shallow to study something they truly like because of the people in that field. As if interests are that easily interchangeable all the while neglecting the fact that for quite a number of years society has suppressed the notion that women didnt belong in sciences.
> 
> 2) A lot of what you claim can be said of artists as well - dirty, trollish, socially inept. Who ever heard of a well adjusted, good artist? Im really surprised that you would tap into such an obvious and played out stereotype, I mean really scientists as nerds. You've let me down.
> 
> 
> So, Anti-science stereotypes are ok?


Where did I say women were to shallow to like science? I didn't mention anything about most science, I was merely commenting on applied sciences, like Computers and Engineering, as mentioned above - as, since anyone can tell you, the split in other fields of science are relatively even, if not predominantly female.

I challenge you to take academic courses in computer science (not college level courses, which are more artistic, but the university level ones, where one actually studies things like data structures and algorithms, and implements them into code to make calculations run a minute fraction of a second faster) and tell me what exactly is so thrilling about getting the computational complexity of a function an unnoticeable bit slower.

It's not even that though, the whole environment of such fields is dissuasive of social interaction.

I merely highlighted that the causes of the lack of women in this field then, can mostly be contributed with the growth of a sort of "geek" culture, which has, as of now, been almost exclusively male. It has nothing to do with women being more or less than men, so don't put words in my mouth. The point is, in the fields of Engineering and Computer Science, in Canada, and elsewhere, the vast, vast majority of students are male - there are even bursaries and sponsorships in place in order to encourage women to study these subjects, so I clearly am not making this up - the stereotype of these students as male then, most certainly is true, given that the enrollment demographics attest to this.


If anything, my comments were misandric - I don't think I said anything that was misogynist. Please, enough talking about letting people down, by not reading, or perhaps choosing not to read properly, rather than fester a constructive dialogue, you've let me down.




> Conversely, you could say that the computer science student studies how to create something that connects and enables millions of people around the world. Without computer scientists plugging in code all day, I couldn't have this conversation with you guys, check my Russian homework with a translation program, or send pictures from last weekend's football game to my sister across the country instantly. The internet and computer science has probably done more for communications between people of different languages and cultures than any other invention of the last hundred years.


And what is the point of such a statement? Alright, and the workmen who build a bridge allow people to travel over it every day, but what is the point of such a statement? We all know the affect the technological advancements of the computer era have had - we clearly are all using the internet - but, when it comes down to it, that doesn't justify studying it, or writing code as something a) enjoyable, b) interesting, or c) really personal, in the sense that the goal of the writing of code is to be right, not be personal, not to interact, but to be invisible, and work without any human adjustment to the interior (though, they did teach me in a lecture to make my code unreadable to an extent, as to force employers to rehire me if they needed things changed).

----------


## Hurricane

Because to a lot of people it is enjoyable and interesting. Some of my Computer Science friends love writing code. I may think they're crazy, but it's (to me) a useful thing to study and (to them) a fun and fulfilling thing to study. And if we're going with the workman/bridge analogy, I would hope that he made it correctly and not with personal touches. Besides, I would say that creating or even having a small part in the creation of something--whether a painting or a computer program or the plans for a supersonic jet--leads to a great deal of personal satisfaction. You don't have to leave a "signature" for it to be yours. 
Maybe I just enjoy the mundane, but when I took a class last year involving some minor computer programming, it was very satisfying to get my code to work *because* it was so particular. 
I'm kind of curious about your "interaction" thing. Are you saying that since their work necessitates interacting with the computer and not necessarily people it is less appealing?

----------


## Maximilianus

> I don't know how it is in whicever part of the world you live, but at least here a Master of Science will probably have much larger income than a Master of Arts, because there just isn't enough work for all the Master's of Arts that have got anything to do with what they've studied and so most of them get a job from another field completely.
> 
> Here the Faculty of Arts is full of lifestyle students who don't really have any idea what they're going to do once they graduate, but in the meantime they enjoy student life, have some part-time (or sometimes even full-time) job and every now and then take some exam at the university or write a few papers and then finally graduate in twice the time that it would take if they studied full time. I suppose this is partly because they know that once they graduate, they don't really have much of a chance to find a job that has got anything to do with what they've spent all these years studying.


In my part of the world there's a very similar situation. I could even dare say an identical situation.

----------


## JBI

> In my part of the world there's a very similar situation. I could even dare say an identical situation.


It makes no difference though, in terms of income, a Bachelors of Science, in general sciences, like life science isn't really going to make all that much more over a Bachelors of Arts. The main appeal, I think, is graduate school, notably medical school, where I wager the bulk of people here at least dream of ending up.

But on the flip side, essentially anyone from the arts could make the same income as a doctor if they really wanted to, by maximizing in the graduate school options available to them, such as Law School, which a strong backing in English wouldn't hurt for. It's also something like 35% of the CEOs in Canada are graduates with degrees in arts, so there is also that door open as well.

The whole idea that what you study determines how well you do in life is a sham, really. There are plenty of Science degree holders working meh jobs. It is all really how you apply yourself, and how well you do that determines anything - it just happens in the arts that there are a lot of meh people, whereas in sciences, at least here, they seem to filter out a lot faster (the difference being, I suspect, that it is easier, financially, to support more arts students than science students).

----------


## Hurricane

I would argue that science degrees have a lot more options than the "big three" for the humanities (education, law, business). It's possible to do something like be an English major who goes on to med school, but with the amount of coursework you would have to do outside of your major to fulfill the requirements, it'd almost be more worth it to double major with Biology or something. 
The science major probably would make more right out of the gate than the humanities major since they're generally in higher demand, but more of the "super-rich" are humanities major types thanks to business. The "odds" of doing well are higher in the sciences, but if you really applied yourself to business (or certain types of law, I guess) as a humanities type, you can go pretty far. 
That being said, it's pointless to major in something you dislike just because of a job. I know a fair amount of kids who are aero engineering majors because they want to be astronauts and therefore need an engineering degree. But they're often miserable studying aero, which would mean they would probably hate being astronauts, since they have to do lots of advanced study (usually need an MS in engineering to even be considered) and calculations in the field as part of the job. 




> It is all really how you apply yourself, and how well you do that determines anything


Truth. If I were hiring for a job where a strong math background wasn't necessarily important, I would take the 3.9 Political Science Major over the 2.0 Physics Major any day, even though the Poli Sci guy probably had an easier time in college.

----------


## JBI

> I would argue that science degrees have a lot more options than the "big three" for the humanities (education, law, business). It's possible to do something like be an English major who goes on to med school, but with the amount of coursework you would have to do outside of your major to fulfill the requirements, it'd almost be more worth it to double major with Biology or something. 
> The science major probably would make more right out of the gate than the humanities major since they're generally in higher demand, but more of the "super-rich" are humanities major types thanks to business. The "odds" of doing well are higher in the sciences, but if you really applied yourself to business (or certain types of law, I guess) as a humanities type, you can go pretty far. 
> That being said, it's pointless to major in something you dislike just because of a job. I know a fair amount of kids who are aero engineering majors because they want to be astronauts and therefore need an engineering degree. But they're often miserable studying aero, which would mean they would probably hate being astronauts, since they have to do lots of advanced study (usually need an MS in engineering to even be considered) and calculations in the field as part of the job. 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth. If I were hiring for a job where a strong math background wasn't necessarily important, I would take the 3.9 Political Science Major over the 2.0 Physics Major any day, even though the Poli Sci guy probably had an easier time in college.


It depends - for instance, I know people in Sciences and Commerce who dread having to work in humanities, because of language restrictions - some people don't do well, because, quite simply their ability at writing, whether based on upbringing, or other factors, such as being new to the host language, or an inability to read slowly, is lacking. This doesn't mean they aren't smart - I would wager, to do very well in any subject one needs to work very, very hard. Some people's backgrounds just aren't as accustomed to the trends of humanist study, and are more suited for scientific study - it is all relative. 

A friend of mine, coming from China, thought taking Chinese history she would get a perfect, because she already knew everything. But what ended up happening, as is generally the case, was that come test time, the language restriction at formulating and quickly writing a persuasive essay hindered her, and she still ended up with an average mark - likewise, my brother, who is a science-oriented person, and hasn't read a book in his life, come med-school application time, ended up giving me a call to write his application for him, since, quite simply, he is unable to answer those essay questions persuasively. The actual difficulty of any course is relatively subjective, I think it is just some of the time, where sciences are concerned, that a lot of people, who study extremely hard end up there, because they believe medical school is a sure path to happiness in life - the averages though, are still C+ - B-, so it all depends. 

I don't personally feel that my college degree is any easier than someone else's - I know how much effort I put into the study of languages to know that it isn't an easy task. 

But, then again, if I was just taking English, I may think that, as a major, it would probably be the easiest thing in the world for me - of everything I seem to have the least difficulty reading and writing about English works, especially poetry. But can other people do that? Give most people a poem beyond "I wandered lonely as a cloud" and they more often than not will be completely lost - good luck writing about one then, and saying something that nobody else could come up with, in a better way than anyone else's writing.

Lets be honest - saying The Road Not Taken is a great praise of individuality, and on pursuing one's own dreams may work in high school, but I think professors of English know better - the methods of thinking for people who don't read certain genres simply don't develop, and, quite simply, many people are not capable of reading many texts as a result - whereas, in contrast, many people are not particularly good at scientific understanding, and would struggle in a biology classroom (I'm probably one of them) - quite simply, it is not something I enjoy, and not something I have the least bit of interest in - generally speaking though, it depends on how one really develops as a learner.

----------


## Hurricane

I guess what I'm getting at with "easier" is that most humanities majors have to take fewer credits (and generally get more leeway with electives and the courses they do take) and that grading could be construed as more lenient. 
If you get a calculus problem wrong, it's wrong. If you hand in an essay, even if it's poorly written and even factually wrong, it's pretty rare that the teacher will hand it back with a zero scribbled on it. 
I spend a lot of time doing research, reading, and writing for my history classes, and I put hard work into it. It's hard to get an A in almost any class, but I'd argue that it's easier to get say, a C in English than Electrical Engineering, just because of the more subjective nature of grading for humanities courses.
I'll agree with you though that reading/writing skills are not necessarily "easy": my roommate (chem major, very smart) by her own admission writes like a fifth grader and hasn't read a book since "Holes" in seventh grade. She nearly cried when I mentioned that the medical school admissions tests usually have a writing component. However, she still managed an A in English class.

----------


## Annamariah

> It makes no difference though, in terms of income, a Bachelors of Science, in general sciences, like life science isn't really going to make all that much more over a Bachelors of Arts. The main appeal, I think, is graduate school, notably medical school, where I wager the bulk of people here at least dream of ending up.


At least here almost no one who goes to university leaves their studies when they've got their Bacherlor's Degree, almost everyone continues until they are Masters in the subject they started to study. People who want to go to medical school go there straight after upper secondary school (a Finnish equivalent for high-school) if they just can pass the exams (many people take the entrance exam several times, maybe going to work for a couple of years if they won't get in immediately), it's not like they at first study in the University of Technology and then continue in med school.

I don't know what's included in the Faculty of Arts in other countries, but here it's just languages, literature, philosophy and history and such. Mostly things that won't lead to any profession, really, unless you're planning to become a translator or a teacher (languages or history). Gender studies might be interesting, but not very useful when it comes to earning your living.

----------


## AmericanEagle

> The actual difficulty of any course is relatively subjective


I agree. I have been fooled a couple of times by the Anti-Calendar.




> If you get a calculus problem wrong, it's wrong. If you hand in an essay, even if it's poorly written and even factually wrong, it's pretty rare that the teacher will hand it back with a zero scribbled on it. 
> I spend a lot of time doing research, reading, and writing for my history classes, and I put hard work into it. It's hard to get an A in almost any class, but I'd argue that it's easier to get say, a C in English than Electrical Engineering, just because of the more subjective nature of grading for humanities courses.


By that same token, I would say that it is easier to get an A in the sciences than in the arts.




> it just happens in the arts that there are a lot of meh people, whereas in sciences, at least here, they seem to filter out a lot faster (the difference being, I suspect, that it is easier, financially, to support more arts students than science students).


I just saw on the news today that 1 in 6 first year university students in Canada will drop out. Professors blame that on inadequate preparation in high school.

----------


## JBI

It probably, I would wager, has something to do with university culture as well - some people think listening to recordings, or getting somebody's notes is equal to going to class, and working hard a few days before exams, or on essays ending up being finished over night is doing as well as one should - drinking has something to do with it as well, I would wager.

It goes beyond that too though - for instance, if I were to go out drinking with my friends more often, I would end up tossing about 10-20$ every time I go out, which would eventually end up taking a toll - the only way to counterbalance that, for most people, is to get a part time job - in that sense then, it takes double the time up one would spend studying or whatever to socialize - not that socializing isn't important, but it depends how one approaches such things.

For instance, I meet with a friend of mine often, and we study together - I help her with her English (mostly helping her understand idiomatic phrases and common-place metaphors), whereas she helps me with my Chinese - the cost - maybe a few dollars for coffee.


I think the general idea is that university, especially undergrad, if one wants to be serious, is a time when one is supposed to live in almost poverty, and make sacrifices - some are willing to, others are not - some do well, some do not. It's all about what you put into it.

----------


## AmericanEagle

> or on essays ending up being finished over night


Don't tell me you've never pulled all-nighters  :Wink: 




> the only way to counterbalance that, for most people, is to get a part time job - in that sense then, it takes double the time up one would spend studying


I have a part-time job, but I don't think that it interferes with my studying. If anything, it teaches you to manage your time more wisely.

----------


## JBI

> Don't tell me you've never pulled all-nighters 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a part-time job, but I don't think that it interferes with my studying. If anything, it teaches you to manage your time more wisely.


It's not that though - I always pull all nighters with essays - but that isn't because I need to, but because I slave to get them just perfect - I haven't in my university career yet started a work the day before it was due, if it was anything major. I will, more often than not, have the whole concept of the essay, with essentially the structure of it lined up in my head at least a week before it is due, if possible - the reason I stay up, is always, as long as I can help it, to edit it to as perfect a state as I can manage, not to write the things - I know people who don't edit - I don't do anything but edit - actually writing the thing takes only a couple of hours - editing takes several days, and is never finished.


I think another problem is people are too afraid to ask questions, or go in to see their professors - I think though, that some people learn quickly that these people should, if they are any good, be approachable - that's one lesson some people just don't pick up on though.

----------


## Niamh

> At least here almost no one who goes to university leaves their studies when they've got their Bacherlor's Degree, almost everyone continues until they are Masters in the subject they started to study. People who want to go to medical school go there straight after upper secondary school (a Finnish equivalent for high-school) if they just can pass the exams (many people take the entrance exam several times, maybe going to work for a couple of years if they won't get in immediately), it's not like they at first study in the University of Technology and then continue in med school.


Its the same here. When we do our leaving cert our results add up as points. every course is a certain amount of points. People who want to do Med/ Nursing will go straight into colleges that provide courses for these professions. Like the main universities and the Royal College of Surgeons. People who want to study computing generally go to the Institutes of Technology, but many of these have broadened there course ranges, and some now offer nursing. I went to an IT in Dundalk and studied Applied Cultural Studies. Most offer courses in computing, engineering, construction, science, Business, finance and accounting.
We also have separate schools for Business and Art colleges. You wouldnt have every single area of study under one roof here.




> I don't know what's included in the Faculty of Arts in other countries, but here it's just languages, literature, philosophy and history and such. Mostly things that won't lead to any profession, really, unless you're planning to become a translator or a teacher (languages or history). Gender studies might be interesting, but not very useful when it comes to earning your living.


Thats kind of what the Faculty of Arts here is like too, but you generally start off with i think three subjects (some combinations arent allowed) and by the end of your degree you've majored on one. for example, could study English, celtic studies and archaeology and end up with a BA in Archaeology. There is only one college in Ireland, Sligo Institute of Technology, that offers Archaeology as a BSc. If you want to be a teacher here, you have a couple of options; do a H-Dip when you get your BA or go to a teaching college.

----------


## Hurricane

Question for people at other colleges: my college has mandatory attendance for all classes, but most don't. Many of my friends at other schools complain when a professor has mando attendance since they "have to show up". I don't really get why you wouldn't go to class when you're paying up to $50,000 to be there. 
Is this pretty common at other schools?

----------


## papayahed

When I first attended there wasn't a mandatory attendance policy (10 + years ago) but there is at my current university. It really surprised me, are kids more irresponsible?? In the syllabus it said that grades will be lowered by one grade if you miss "X" amount of days and you will get a failure if you miss "Y" amount. I don't know how much it's enforced though, due to work I missed two straight weeks of class and missed classes here and there so I know I was between X and Y but still received an A.

----------


## Annamariah

> Its the same here. When we do our leaving cert our results add up as points. every course is a certain amount of points. People who want to do Med/ Nursing will go straight into colleges that provide courses for these professions. Like the main universities and the Royal College of Surgeons. People who want to study computing generally go to the Institutes of Technology, but many of these have broadened there course ranges, and some now offer nursing. I went to an IT in Dundalk and studied Applied Cultural Studies. Most offer courses in computing, engineering, construction, science, Business, finance and accounting.
> We also have separate schools for Business and Art colleges. You wouldnt have every single area of study under one roof here.


In Helsinki University you can study almost anything as a minor (we have several faculties in different parts of the city), though some subjects requrire you to take an exam you must pass in order to be allowed to study said subject, and for example medicine isn't something you can just read for a couple of credits, it's pretty much out of bounds for those who aren't med students  :Tongue:  We can also take some courses from other universities in the area (most likely Helsinki University of Technologyor Helsinki School of Economics), if we want to.




> If you want to be a teacher here, you have a couple of options; do a H-Dip when you get your BA or go to a teaching college.


Here if you want to become a teacher, you have to take pedagogy as a large minor in addition to whichever happens to be your major that you'd like to teach one day.




> Question for people at other colleges: my college has mandatory attendance for all classes, but most don't. Many of my friends at other schools complain when a professor has mando attendance since they "have to show up". I don't really get why you wouldn't go to class when you're paying up to $50,000 to be there. 
> Is this pretty common at other schools?


We have mandatory attendance to certain courses, but some you can opt to take as a book exam. In translation most classes require attendance, though, and a book exam is not an option.

We don't, however, pay anything to be allowed to be there, unless you count the 80 we pay for the membership of the student union each year as some sort of an tuition fee  :Tongue:

----------


## AmericanEagle

> I haven't in my university career yet started a work the day before it was due, if it was anything major.


I bet you're the only person at U of T who has never procrastinated  :Wink: 




> whereas she helps me with my Chinese.


Your Mandarin is probably better than mine  :Smile: . Though I have picked up some words and phrases in Mandarin from my workplace.

----------


## JBI

> i bet you're the only person at u of t who has never procrastinated 
> 
> 
> 
> your mandarin is probably better than mine . Though i have picked up some words and phrases in mandarin from my workplace.


你是華人嗎？

Anyway, I procrastinate on other things - like vocabulary and stuff - grammar comes easy, but vocab is tricky for me, so I am often writing furiously right before the test, trying to hammer it into my head.

----------


## papayahed

Whoooo Hoooo! First test down.

----------


## Niamh

> Whoooo Hoooo! First test down.


No fair!  :Frown:  I havent even started yet!

----------


## Annamariah

> Whoooo Hoooo! First test down.


Whoo hoo, first medicine-biology special field translation down. Just doesn't sound as good yours  :Biggrin:  I'll have my first test next Tuesday, Swedish grammar, ugh  :Tongue:

----------


## Hurricane

> Whoooo Hoooo! First test down.


Nice. I start six week exams next week and am definitely not looking forward to them.  :Sick:

----------


## rimbaud

I just started 2 weeks ago, and even though I didn't think that I'll like it, I must say, I love it!!!!!!
it would have been nicer if I went to art school instead

----------


## Niamh

finally got my tutor details!  :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

> finally got my tutor details!


What's that?

----------


## Niamh

because i'm doing a distance learning course, each area, I'm area 12, get deligated a Tutor to advise them throughout the course and to hold both online tutorials and a day tutorial once every five to six weeks.

----------


## Scheherazade

How many tests have you got Papaya?

I have just completed 5% of my assignment that is due in January  :Goof:

----------


## Niamh

go scher!

----------


## papayahed

> How many tests have you got Papaya?
> 
> I have just completed 5% of my assignment that is due in January


4 tests in one and 4 tests and 4 speeches in the other. :Goof:

----------


## Scheherazade

> go scher!


 :Biggrin: 


> 4 tests in one and 4 tests and 4 speeches in the other.


That is a lot... Is that till June?

Can you choose the speech topics yourself?

----------


## papayahed

> That is a lot... Is that till June?
> 
> Can you choose the speech topics yourself?



Nope, classes end around December 7th (sometime that week).

I'm pretty sure we get to pick the speech topic (at least for the first) but I think the professor gives us certain parameters. The first speech was "My Life is like _________" and you had to fill in the blank and explain. It is definitely not my favorite class, give me a math class any day.

----------


## Scheherazade

A lot of exams for 3 months! 

Maybe you can make the presentations about Maths?  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

haha, my fingers are crossed

----------


## Annamariah

I have to finish a translation about recycling fibre-reinforced plastics before Monday... Ugh. And then I've got the Swedish grammar test on Tuesday, and I honestly can't decide which one I'm less enthusiastic about  :Goof:

----------


## Scheherazade

Finished reading one of the course text books... Now I need to concentrate on "extra" readings...

And need to come up with a research proposal.

----------


## Niamh

So i had my first tutorial on Saturday. I was very nervous because, well its been 6.5 years since i last studied. Saturday was the first official day of the course too, but the tutor wanted us to have studied our section of Cleopatra for the class. I'd gone into town on Thursday to get some extra reading, Plutarch's Roman Lives and Cassius Dio's The History of Rome: The Life of Augustus, as these are two famous texts that contain info on Cleo, and reference books for the course. Interesting stuff.
So the class was two hours long and it was such a different type of tutorial to the ones i remember. It was more of a discussion which i found really interesting. The tutor was very enthusiastic (and cute  :Tongue: *knows she's going to have to pay for that comment in a couple of minutes so hides from kilted.* ) which gave a good athmosphere to the class. I've only ever had one other tutor in my third level education years show such enthusiasm for his chosen occupation and that was my Archaeology Tutor in DKIT. Naturally that was my favourite class. I find enthusiasm from the educator makes studying a subject a lot easier.
The class seemed really nice. One student though did get on my nerves a bit. In my book, you dont cut off a Tutor while they are talking, and if they want to speak you let them. it is their class after all.
Anyway, the class was really fasinating. I'm probably doing to write up drafts of my assignment tomorrow and wednesday, to get the practice in. My next class is a telephone tutorial and then a class on halloween. cant wait.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Glad it all went well, Niamh!  :Smile: 


> Naturally that was my favourite class. I find enthusiasm from the educator makes studying a subject a lot easier.


Agreed. That and "cuteness"!  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> Glad it all went well, Niamh! Agreed. That and "cuteness"!


Yep.  :Tongue:  ahem. hehehe

----------


## kilted exile

meh I still wins though

----------


## Annamariah

I've got too much to do and feel like I'm not doing my best either. Argh. And what the hell am I doing here on LitNet when I should be doing Russian listening comprehension?  :Eek2:

----------


## motherhubbard

I know, Annamariah. I need to ground myself. I only slept three hours last night because of homework and I'm here. That's crazy!

Eight more weeks and I'm DONE with classes! Then I'm on to student teaching for 15 weeks. Then Graduation. Can you believe that? I can't .

----------


## Annamariah

I've still got two and a half years ahead of me... that's if I'll stay on the schedule  :Tongue: 

Good luck with your last two months of classes  :Smile:  Don't spend too much time over here until you've finished, but don't abandon us completely either! Just try to find a healthy balance  :Nod:

----------


## motherhubbard

good luck to you, too. Sounds like you're half way there!

----------


## Annamariah

Almost, yes  :Smile:  I should get my bachelor's degree this year (I mean next spring) and then master's degree in the spring of 2012.

----------


## motherhubbard

Then we are at exactly the same place. I try not to think about the next five years, just the next eight months. After my bachelor's I will be able to work while I take master's courses. When I'm all done I think I'll take some kind of amazing vacation.

----------


## papayahed

erm, both of you step away from litnet and do your homework!!

----------


## Niamh

i've anywhere between 3-6 years of study today depending on how i decided to work my degree...

----------


## motherhubbard

> erm, both of you step away from litnet and do your homework!!


Yes, mother  :Crash:

----------


## Scheherazade

By January I need to write about 15K words in various essays, complete a research and prepare a presentation as well as go through 4 observations.

I have written about 500 words yet!  :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

you need to get to work!

----------


## Niamh

yes!!! start writing missy!

----------


## papayahed

> Yes, mother




HaHaHa :FRlol:  I feel like I'm at work.

----------


## Niamh

> HaHaHa I feel like I'm at work.


you do it so well!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Modigliani

I didn't want to join this thread because I'm a rather reluctant academian, but I am finally beginning classes come the week of 12 October. The silly French and their silly strikes pushed back (or forward?) my university's schedule so that the fall semester begins ridiculously late. It's going to be mad difficult to get into the studious groove.

----------


## motherhubbard

That's great Mod. I hope you enjoy your studies!

----------


## papayahed

One speech down three to go. Apparently when I get up to give a speech I become a dancing queen. I have sooo much energy me feet are always moving. I've tried scrunching my butt cheeks but that's too distracting any other tips??

----------


## Niamh

nope! cant help. Public speaking is not my thing...

----------


## Maximilianus

> I've got too much to do and feel like I'm not doing my best either. Argh. And what the hell am I doing here on LitNet when I should be doing Russian listening comprehension?


Russian is not half as amusing as Lit Net, so you're getting amusement. That's what you're doing here...  :FRlol: 




> I've still got two and a half years ahead of me... that's if I'll stay on the schedule


You will!  :Nod: 




> Almost, yes  I should get my bachelor's degree this year (I mean next spring) and then master's degree in the spring of 2012.


You will!  :Nod: 




> One speech down three to go. Apparently when I get up to give a speech I become a dancing queen. I have sooo much energy me feet are always moving. I've tried scrunching my butt cheeks but that's too distracting any other tips??


Probably if you remain quiet you'll get more nervous, so if moving your feet helps you deal with nerves, then you should probably stop scrunching your butt cheeks  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> Probably if you remain quiet you'll get more nervous, so if moving your feet helps you deal with nerves, then you should probably stop scrunching your butt cheeks


The problem is that my footwork is a distraction to the audience.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I've tried scrunching my butt cheeks but that's too distracting


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol: 
Your butt scrunching is distracting the audience? Is that a compliment or a bad thing? 

Sorry Papaya, no advice here. I'm a terrible public speaker. I don't like all those people looking at me. *shudders*

On the school front, midterms start tomorrow with Nutrition. That one should be fun. I have a total of 8 midterms plus 5 significant tests, plus smaller quizzes and whatnot. See you all in two months.  :Sick:

----------


## Basil

> I have written about 500 words yet!


500 words is plenty long enough; you just have to make sure you use good words.  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

> 500 words is plenty long enough; you just have to make sure you use good words.


Thank you! Finally someone who thinks like me!  :Biggrin: 

I need to get a lot of reading done before I can write anything seriously so I am working on that now... I need to read and "understand" about 1000 pages by December... Excluding suggested reading lists.

Someone tell me I can pull this off!  :Tongue: 

*Papaya>* Practice is the only cure... Even if that means practising in front of a mirror or recording yourself. 

When I was first starting teaching, a mentor recorded us during our teaching sessions and that is still one of most valuable feedback I have ever received. 

You can put reminders between your cue cards reminding yourself to stop the foot-work.

----------


## Niamh

i need to start my cleo essay... which is only 500 words long but i havent written an essay in 6.5 years.  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

> Someone tell me I can pull this off!


You can pull this off!!!! As I told MH and CC - step away from litnet and do your homework.




> *Papaya>* Practice is the only cure... Even if that means practising in front of a mirror or recording yourself. 
> 
> When I was first starting teaching, a mentor recorded us during our teaching sessions and that is still one of most valuable feedback I have ever received. 
> 
> You can put reminders between your cue cards reminding yourself to stop the foot-wor


I do have some recording from training I took last year... :Goof: 




> i need to start my cleo essay... which is only 500 words long but i havent written an essay in 6.5 years.


eh, it's just like riding a bike!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> You can pull this off!!!! As I told MH and CC - step away from litnet and do your homework.


Just Forum or the computer?  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

getting on a bike again was way easier than this!  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

I have created a new group for the eternal students amongst ourselves:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?groupid=86

If you are a student and would like to be a member, please let me know as it is invite only!

----------


## kasie

Nooo - please don't go away in a huddle by yourselves! I love reading about your scholarly endeavours - I'm just amazed at how you can all go to work, raise families, etc, etc and still get through your studies. How can I go on being so impressed if you take yourself off to a corner and mutter to yourselves?

----------


## papayahed

I need to write my speech so why can't i get off litnet and get to it????

----------


## rimbaud

> I need to write my speech so why can't i get off litnet and get to it????


because it's an addiction  :Biggrin: 
you're stuck mate  :Smile: 
Lit-Net anonymous

----------


## papayahed

still no speech...

----------


## Niamh

still not finished my essay...

----------


## papayahed

Mine is due tomorrow.

----------


## Niamh

Get off litnet and do your speech!!!!!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

Papaya> Does it involve Powerpoint etc? How long is it supposed to be?

----------


## papayahed

nope, no powerpoint and it only has to be 5-7 minutes long. At least I've decided on a topic, I'm writing about a Jimmy Buffett concert.

----------


## Scheherazade

Alrighty!

We won't be seeing you until you have written 300 words then!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

the teacher has spoken!

----------


## Scheherazade

> the teacher has spoken!


Too much obviously!

 :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

Almost finished my essay!!!!! i think its okay and on track....!

----------


## Annamariah

Two translations down, one more to go. This week has been awful, but if I'll manage to do the whole translation tomorrow, I won't have to think about school again for a week.

----------


## Niamh

I'm finished my Essay!!!!  :Banana:  now i can buy "And Another Thing..."  :Banana:  incentives are great! Now when i finish my Cezanne Essay, i'll treat myself to the New Bernard Cornwell book!  :Biggrin:

----------


## OrphanPip

Ah, I miss school, I finished my bachelor in May. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my life, and considering going back to uni for a year to be accredited as a high school teacher.

----------


## papayahed

> Ah, I miss school, I finished my bachelor in May. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my life, and considering going back to uni for a year to be accredited as a high school teacher.


What is your bachelor's in?

----------


## OrphanPip

Microbiology with a minor in immunology.

Edit: I would teach bio and chem probably if I became a teacher.

----------


## motherhubbard

I hate homework!

----------


## motherhubbard

I have a research paper due next week. I have an old research paper that I made an A on. I think I sould just go with what I have. The problem is that the old paper is saved as a .wps file and I can't open it. Any idea how to open this file?

----------


## papayahed

Can you open it as an RTF?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Microbiology with a minor in immunology.
> 
> Edit: I would teach bio and chem probably if I became a teacher.


Another science major! And a Canadian one at that!

Have I mentioned before that I HATE MIDTERMS?!! They never end :Frown: 
I only got 73% on my genetics midterm and I have a feeling I'll do no better on my nutritional biochem midterm tomorrow. 

Glad to hear everyone else is doing well!

----------


## OrphanPip

> Another science major! And a Canadian one at that!
> 
> Have I mentioned before that I HATE MIDTERMS?!! They never end
> I only got 73% on my genetics midterm and I have a feeling I'll do no better on my nutritional biochem midterm tomorrow. 
> 
> Glad to hear everyone else is doing well!


Eww biochem was my least favourite subject. I had to take an entire course on nucleic acid biochemistry, it was hell.

The nutritional stuff isn't so hard as long as you're good at remembering pathways.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Eww biochem was my least favourite subject. I had to take an entire course on nucleic acid biochemistry, it was hell.
> 
> The nutritional stuff isn't so hard as long as you're good at remembering pathways.


I like biochemistry! It's physical chemistry I hate. This course is really a fundamentals course though. Basic nutritional biochem applied to the differences in animal species (ruminants, monogastrics (both foregut and hindgut fermenters) and avian systems). I'm an animal biology major  :Biggrin: 

Now off to study more ruminant lipid digestion...

----------


## OrphanPip

> I like biochemistry! It's physical chemistry I hate. This course is really a fundamentals course though. Basic nutritional biochem applied to the differences in animal species (ruminants, monogastrics (both foregut and hindgut fermenters) and avian systems). I'm an animal biology major


Oh I wanted to study animal biology, but I ended up with squiggly single celled things. I took a couple courses in animal biology but they only counted as electives.

Is it your freshman year? Basic genetics is usually a hurdle for most bio majors.

Edit: Agreed physical chem does suck, boo math.

----------


## Mathor

Speakin of Science, I have finished all of my general studies requirements for my major EXCEPT i still have to take one lab science next semester (or over summer)

I can take:

Physics
Meteorology
Bio
Chemistry
Geology
Anatomy

which do you suggest?

----------


## OrphanPip

It depends on the level.

Anatomy can be a lot of fun, but I've never had a knack for it.

My personal favorite lab was organic chemistry, the theory can be a bit tricky but I found it crazy fun.

----------


## papayahed

> It depends on the level.
> 
> Anatomy can be a lot of fun, but I've never had a knack for it.
> 
> My personal favorite lab was organic chemistry, the theory can be a bit tricky but I found it crazy fun.



oye! Organic Chemistry II almost did me in. :Eek:

----------


## Niamh

I got my first assignment submitted on friday! Man this college thing is taking up all my litnet time.

----------


## motherhubbard

> I got my first assignment submitted on friday! Man this college thing is taking up all my litnet time.


no kidding! it really cramps my style!!! I say enough :Smash:

----------


## Scheherazade

I got three important dates in front of me during the following three weeks. And they are the kind of things that if I don't do well, I fail but if I do well, they don't affect my grade; I only get a pat on the back :-/

I am impressed that I am keeping up with my readings and also making a little dent on the word count.

----------


## Annamariah

It's getting harder and harder to keep up with all the schoolwork...

----------


## Niamh

I'm waiting anxiously for my results.

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm sorry Niamh. I hate the wait!

----------


## Niamh

I'm still waiting. I cant start the next assignment till the first comes back. I know loads of people who got theres.. just not me.  :Frown:

----------


## OrphanPip

> I'm still waiting. I cant start the next assignment till the first comes back. I know loads of people who got theres.. just not me.


Oh I hate when profs do that, they should give everyone the graded assignment at the same time so no one gets an unfair advantage.

----------


## Scheherazade

I hear they send out the highest marks last!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I wish!  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Oh I wanted to study animal biology, but I ended up with squiggly single celled things. I took a couple courses in animal biology but they only counted as electives.
> 
> Is it your freshman year? Basic genetics is usually a hurdle for most bio majors.
> 
> Edit: Agreed physical chem does suck, boo math.


Nope, I'm in my third year. I don't find it difficult, I just don't pay enough attention to the tricks in the questions. Nothing I can't handle if I pay attention. I was planning on minoring in genetics actually, but my major doesn't allow for a minor because the electives are so restricted that it's not possible to get enough other credits for a minor. 




> Speakin of Science, I have finished all of my general studies requirements for my major EXCEPT i still have to take one lab science next semester (or over summer)
> 
> I can take:
> 
> Physics
> Meteorology
> Bio
> Chemistry
> Geology
> ...


ANATOMMMYYYY!!!!! FOR SURE!!

----------


## Niamh

Geology!! I love Geology! Although Meterology would be interesting!

----------


## Mathor

> ANATOMMMYYYY!!!!! FOR SURE!!


that's what i was thinking.



EDIT:

I'm currently sitting with two A's and two B's, all pretty secure to the point there isn't much possibility of them dropping. Only 3 weeks left!

Next semester:

Principles of Management
American Literature 
British Literature 
Public Speaking
Anatomy

----------


## Niamh

Can i just say sitting around waiting for results just sucks!

----------


## Niamh

79% woohoo!!!  :Banana:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Go Niamh!! Whoo!

----------


## Niamh

I'm well chuffed!  :Biggrin:  I'm gonna have to redo my Cezanne part but i knew that when submitting it!  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

What course is that for, Niamh?

----------


## Niamh

my AA100 Arts Past and Present level 1 course with the OU.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I got SCREWED OVER on a midterm today  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

oh no!  :Frown:  ((((hug))))

----------


## kasie

Congratulations, Niamh!

Commiserations, Classic Charm - is there any way you can appeal or ask for a re-assessment?

----------


## Annamariah

I stayed up with a long translation till 3 am - waking up early to get to the class where we were supposed to hand it to the teacher after just 2.5 hours of sleep didn't result in one of my greatest mornings...

----------


## Weisinheimer

I hate group assignments. I don't like the pressure of other people relying on me, and I REALLY don't like having to rely on other people  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> oh no!  ((((hug))))





> Congratulations, Niamh!
> 
> Commiserations, Classic Charm - is there any way you can appeal or ask for a re-assessment?


Thanks guys. Unfortunately, there's nothing to be done about it. Basically, the exam was prepared by two different professors. The one professor's sections were very fair. Not easy, but very do-able had you done the lab work and done each lab quiz. The other prof asked us ridiculous questions that were well-beyond the focus of the content of his lab work. It's just frustrating when you do well in the lab and you know your stuff until you're asked a question way out of the league of the course.  :Frown:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I stayed up with a long translation till 3 am - waking up early to get to the class where we were supposed to hand it to the teacher after just 2.5 hours of sleep didn't result in one of my greatest mornings...


I have a well-figured solution: renounce your life as it is and make a radical change. Leave your apartment and studies, leave it all behind, and start a new life as a rover... or wanderer, nomad, vagabond, anything that's a synonym for lack of stressful obligations that will never let you catch a quality sleep  :FRlol: , but if you are a vagabond, you can sleep anytime anywhere without remorse. After all, sleeping is the vagabond's expertise  :FRlol: 




> I hate group assignments. I don't like the pressure of other people relying on me, and I REALLY don't like having to rely on other people


I hate them too. There's often someone pretending you to do the hard job for them.

----------


## kasie

Moving the goalposts like that is just not on, CC - surely it affected the rest of your fellow students on the course? Can't you go all together as a deputation to the unfair professor and point out that Mind Reading is not part of your curriculum until next year? Or mention it to the fair professor and hint he might like to have a word with his collegue on the subject of fairness and even-handed nature of tests? Exams are supposed to test what you know, not what you don't know, after all. That kind of test is a different kind of animal and comes before you start on a course so the teacher knows where to start teaching you, not at the end - not much good him/her knowing that too late, is it?

----------


## Annamariah

> I have a well-figured solution: renounce your life as it is and make a radical change. Leave your apartment and studies, leave it all behind, and start a new life as a rover... or wanderer, nomad, vagabond, anything that's a synonym for lack of stressful obligations that will never let you catch a quality sleep , but if you are a vagabond, you can sleep anytime anywhere without remorse. After all, sleeping is the vagabond's expertise


And throw away hard work of two and a half years at the university and 12 years of schooling before that? I don't think so  :Biggrin:  I should have made the decision years ago  :FRlol:  I must admit a life without obligations and deadlines sounds tempting. I doubt, however, that I'd be able to survive that long without regular income. I like having enough food and a roof upon my head  :Biggrin: 

Today I was rather productive, for once - I took care of some choir-related matters, translated an article about biological wastewater treatment and went trough an article about cloning about which I'm supposed to do a terminology assignment (and a translation of course, but the terminology deadline comes first).

Tomorrow I have to do some Russian homework and write a formal letter in Swedish, but all in all I feel like I'm getting on with my homework load much better now than during the past couple of weeks.

----------


## Maximilianus

> And throw away hard work of two and a half years at the university and 12 years of schooling before that? I don't think so  I should have made the decision years ago  I must admit a life without obligations and deadlines sounds tempting.


Thou shall not fall Within Temptation  :Wink:   :Smile: 




> I doubt, however, that I'd be able to survive that long without regular income. I like having enough food and a roof upon my head


You can always rob a bank if you plan it carefully.......  :FRlol: 




> Today I was rather productive, for once - I took care of some choir-related matters, translated an article about biological wastewater treatment and went trough an article about cloning about which I'm supposed to do a terminology assignment (and a translation of course, but the terminology deadline comes first).


Wastewater.... hmm... sounds stinky!  :Biggrin: 




> Tomorrow I have to do some Russian homework and write a formal letter in Swedish, but all in all I feel like I'm getting on with my homework load much better now than during the past couple of weeks.


Good luck on these assignments  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking of skipping the last day of class to go to a business dinner.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> I'm thinking of skipping the last day of class to go to a business dinner.


I say go for it. 
I usually skip the last day of class.

----------


## Niamh

go for it!

----------


## Hurricane

I handed in the final paper for my majors class and subsequently handed in all of my library books (after renewing them every two weeks since early September). 

One more paper, two more tests, and then finals.

----------


## Weisinheimer

One final down. Two to go. So far so good.

----------


## kasie

> I'm thinking of skipping the last day of class to go to a business dinner.


Can you pretend to be your mum and write the tutor a note asking for papaya to be excused class because of a pressing business appointment?  :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

Here's a great story from my local newspaper.




> *For her 100th birthday, she gets gifts, greetings -- and a high school diploma*
> By Stephanie Slepian 
> November 30, 2009, 1:53AM
> 
> The Class of 1925 at St. Peter's Girls High School graduated without Mary Arnott. Her father pulled her out in Grade 11 to care for her siblings after her mother died in childbirth. 
> An entire lifetime later -- a lifetime filled with love and laughter and heartbreak -- Mrs. Arnott had one regret: Never getting her high school diploma. 
> "I kept going to night school and more night school and finally got business training and became a secretary to a lawyer, but it wasn't the same," she said by phone from her home in Toronto, looking back on her younger years. 
> For her 100th birthday, St. Peter's has filled that void by granting Mrs. Arnott an honorary high school diploma. 
> "It just means everything," said Mrs. Arnott, a Staten Island native. 
> ...


 [SNIP]
http://www.silive.com/news/index.ssf...y_she_get.html

So it's never too late.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

^ Very enjoyable nice story, Virgil  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Niamh

thats great Virg!

----------


## Weisinheimer

Finished my last finals today  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Finished my last finals today


Congrats Weisy! 

Technically the last day of class was today, though only one of my profs lectured. I had to write a physics quiz though. Got 100%  :Biggrin:  I've already been studying for finals, so hopefully the next two weeks won't be too hellish.

----------


## Mathor

> Congrats Weisy! 
> 
> Technically the last day of class was today, though only one of my profs lectured. I had to write a physics quiz though. Got 100%  I've already been studying for finals, so hopefully the next two weeks won't be too hellish.


Indeed. I've put myself in a pretty good position by the amount of work I've put into this semester. This exam week is going to be relatively easy. Though I'm still going to study my butt off!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Congrats Weisy! 
> 
> Technically the last day of class was today, though only one of my profs lectured. I had to write a physics quiz though. Got 100%  I've already been studying for finals, so hopefully the next two weeks won't be too hellish.


Thanks!
Good luck with your finals.

----------


## OrphanPip

Ew, well today I went to the website for purchasing photos form my convocation, they're mostly terrible.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Is that a golden cape on your back?

----------


## OrphanPip

Ha it's a hood denoting that I'm from the faculty of science, old fashioned academic regalia. The white border denotes that I have a bachelor's degree.

Edit: The color is supposed to be yellow, but I think it looks green.

----------


## papayahed

> Ew, well today I went to the website for purchasing photos form my convocation, they're mostly terrible.


Those aren't bad. I think out of the three I'd pick the second one. The third is cute except it looks like you're fighting with the guy behind you for the diploma.

----------


## Niamh

I got my second assigment finished!  :Banana:  Time to start reserching for TMA03!




> Ew, well today I went to the website for purchasing photos form my convocation, they're mostly terrible.


I think this one is good Pip.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Just finished my Physiology final. One down, four to go.

----------


## Niamh

woot!

----------


## Scheherazade

So, has everyone finished the term (apart from me)? Is everyone off enjoying their break (apart from me)? Is everyone looking forward to the next term (apart from me)?

 :Tongue: 

Yeah, poor, poor, poor me and all that.

I think I am half-way through with it all and got another two weeks to go but I will be entertaining some guests so, all in all, I probably have 10 days' study time. 

I think I need to hear that I can pull it off...

And next time I try to squeeze 3 years' worth of studying into 2 years, please someone put a straightjacket (on me), lock me up in a cell and throw the key into the ocean.

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## papayahed

> I think I need to hear that I can pull it off...


You can do it with one arm tied behind you back and your leg in a cast!!! :Thumbs Up: 





> And next time I try to squeeze 3 years' worth of studying into 2 years, please someone put a straightjacket (on me), lock me up in a cell and throw the key into the ocean.


erm..... Do I need to find the post...

----------


## Scheherazade

> You can do it with one arm tied behind you back and your leg in a cast!!!


Thank you, Papaya! You are such a good egg!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Well i'm still studying for my TMA03. have to get starting on writing the two parts this weekend so no break for me either! 
Got TMA02 back on wednesday... 82% woohoo!
Dont think 03 is going to get quite as good a result!




> And next time I try to squeeze 3 years' worth of studying into 2 years, please someone put a straightjacket (on me), lock me up in a cell and throw the key into the ocean.


I think i'll get to experience what you are feeling next year. Going to try get two level two courses done together so i can get through the degree faster than five or six years.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Well i'm still studying for my TMA03. have to get starting on writing the two parts this weekend so no break for me either! 
> Got TMA02 back on wednesday... 82% woohoo!
> Dont think 03 is going to get quite as good a result!


Well done on the awesome score for TMA02, Niamh!  :Smile: 

What is the TMA03 about?

----------


## Niamh

one half is a Q on the Dalai Lama, the other is comparing two poems. I think i'm figuring them out okay. just need to start working out the essay.

----------


## papayahed

I just signed up for next semester. Whoo Hoo!!

----------


## kasie

What are you studying, papaya? More of the same or something new?

Welsh hoework is still not even started but first class is not until Jan15 - I think.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm still deciding what I'm going to take next semester. I didn't get into the nursing program yet, so that kinda messed up all my plans.

----------


## papayahed

> What are you studying, papaya? More of the same or something new?



I'm still in the Spanish program but I'm having trouble with the class schedule fitting around my work schedule so I may need to change programs or change schools.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I just signed up for next semester. Whoo Hoo!!


Great! Don't want to be suffering on me own!  :Biggrin: 

My deadlines are approaching  :Goof:  

Need to hand in one batch at the end of this week as well as doing a presentation and the final batch by next Friday.

I am worried that I got too distrated during last week and now not an ounce of will is left in me.

----------


## Scheherazade

Whoohooo! Two down... Well, too many to go but still it feels great  :Biggrin: 

Hopefully by Monday, I will have sorted it all out.

----------


## Niamh

> I just signed up for next semester. Whoo Hoo!!


woohoohoohoo!




> Whoohooo! Two down... Well, too many to go but still it feels great 
> 
> Hopefully by Monday, I will have sorted it all out.


You'll get there Scher! Have complete faith in you!

I got my 3rd assignment sent off. Not one bit happy, but not much i could do being limited to one or two days internet a week in my mams which is totally taken up by college. I think it could have been a lot better if i had more time. Sent in on monday even though not due to tomorrow but monday was my only day with computer access.  :Frown:  spent 10 hours researching and working on one of the essays.  :Frown:

----------


## kasie

Good Luck - Pob Hwyl - to everyone starting a new term. 

Hope the schedule can be sorted, Papaya, it's difficult changing tutors in language courses, even if they are using the same course material, at least, that's what I found on the Welsh course. 

Well done, Scher - I echo Niamh's sentiments, have faith in your stickability.

The assignment is probably better than you think, Niamh, it's hard to be objective over something you've sweated blood over, all you can remember is the anguish.

----------


## Veho

> woohoohoohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get there Scher! Have complete faith in you!
> 
> I got my 3rd assignment sent off. Not one bit happy, but not much i could do being limited to one or two days internet a week in my mams which is totally taken up by college. I think it could have been a lot better if i had more time. Sent in on monday even though not due to tomorrow but monday was my only day with computer access.  spent 10 hours researching and working on one of the essays.


I'm sure they'll be better than you think. Part two can't be any worse than mine will be. I haven't even started it yet. I've been staring at 'An Appeal to Cats in the Business of Love' for an hour, trying to figure out what it's about. But alas, I'm flummoxed.

----------


## Scheherazade

Niamh and Veho> I am sure you'll do well!  :Smile:  

And 10 hours is nothing as it keeps getting better and better! Enjoy it while it lasts.  :Biggrin: 

*Kasie>* Are you doing any studies this term? Or will you be too busy enjoying the Egyptian sun?  :Biggrin: 

I am done, Ladies and Gentlemen!

(And more than a week to go till the due date!)

Hoping to dedicate the weekend to editing and tidying them up but I would get a pass even as they are. Such a great relief! 

I feel like going for ice-skating now  :Biggrin:

----------


## kasie

It's back to Welsh classes for me on Friday - and I _still_ have not done the homework - if I can get out of my lane. You'd only have to step outside my door to go ice-skating at the momeent, Scheh, it's like glass out there.  :Eek2:  I have not been out since Tuesday, it's so treacherous underfoot.

----------


## Niamh

> I'm sure they'll be better than you think. Part two can't be any worse than mine will be. I haven't even started it yet. I've been staring at 'An Appeal to Cats in the Business of Love' for an hour, trying to figure out what it's about. But alas, I'm flummoxed.


How did you get on with the other assignments??

----------


## Veho

> How did you get on with the other assignments??


They went okay. I was a bit worried about the first one, because it was all new and I didn't really know what was expected of me, but I was pleased with my result and my 'assignment two' result was 1% more, lol, so that was good (I guess). I've seen your results when you've posted them on this thread; they're really good, you must be pleased!

I'm dreading the result for this third assignment though. How did you find the poetry part?

----------


## Mathor

I start my spring semester on tuesday. I've felt too lazy this year. Last semester I was just too spread out with my time, and found myself procrastinating in my huge bulk of free time. To fight this I packed my schedule a bit tighter this semester. I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## Niamh

> They went okay. I was a bit worried about the first one, because it was all new and I didn't really know what was expected of me, but I was pleased with my result and my 'assignment two' result was 1% more, lol, so that was good (I guess). I've seen your results when you've posted them on this thread; they're really good, you must be pleased!
> 
> I'm dreading the result for this third assignment though. How did you find the poetry part?


oh this assignment is going to get an awful result!  :Sick:  I've had no computer (still dont) so i only had a day or two to sort them out. I'll be happy if i get 60% in it. The poetry part was a bit daunting. I enjoyed it in the end but it is by far going to be my worst result. I just didnt have the resourses to work on it. I spent 10 hours last monday (the only day i had computer access for it) researching for it and writing it up. I never want to see it again! lol!

----------


## Veho

> oh this assignment is going to get an awful result!  I've had no computer (still dont) so i only had a day or two to sort them out. I'll be happy if i get 60% in it. The poetry part was a bit daunting. I enjoyed it in the end but it is by far going to be my worst result. I just didnt have the resourses to work on it. I spent 10 hours last monday (the only day i had computer access for it) researching for it and writing it up. I never want to see it again! lol!


Maybe we'll both be pleasantly surprised! :FRlol: 
I bet you were fed-up after working on it for 10 hours in a single day. I guess we'll have to look ahead to the next one now, I hope you get a computer sorted out in time.

----------


## Niamh

> Maybe we'll both be pleasantly surprised!
> I bet you were fed-up after working on it for 10 hours in a single day. I guess we'll have to look ahead to the next one now, I hope you get a computer sorted out in time.


Fingers crossed. I'm going to do the Ireland Question because i'll be in Canada when i should be studying Shostakovich and i just wont have the time to research. Best of luck with tma03!

----------


## papayahed

oh bother. I'm out of town during the first week of classes. I won't how well that's going to go over.

----------


## Shalot

I must rant about my school experience. I have been struggling with my upper level accounting classes. The struggle has been with getting the classes I need. It's been going on for a year now. I think the universe is trying to tell me something and that something might be that I am on the wrong path maybe??? I don't know. Last spring semester I was enrolled at STATE college here and I go to class and all I needed was a business law class so that I could progress in the major according to their stupid prerequisite rules but the class was full. It was an auditorium class with an insane number of students and all you do is listen to this professor drone on about business law when he'd much rather be writing books about it. There were empty chairs all over the auditorium but the administration would not let me add in because according to the registration record the class was full and the fire marshall would be upset or something. And the lady who told me this was mean. I don't really blame her for being mean because the college was cutting academic jobs and programs right and left but paying our incompetent football coach a 1 million dollar severance pacakage so she could really care less about my academic plight.

And so I didn't get anywhere with that. Then I found a private college in the area and I found out I could take all the classes I needed without the business law prerequisite and it wasn't that much more expensive than state college so i enrolled there and started taking classes without having to take a business law prerequisite. 

This fall semester I had some problems there. some of it was me and my health (my stomach is failing me) and some of it was my advisor but it's turning out to be one misunderstanding after another. I think I have the health thing under control for the time being but now if I could just get this class thing straightened out I would feel so much better

And I've found soemthing new that i am interested in. I have read all these books about spirituality in the past few months and I find myself not wanting to do this business stuff or listen to the news anymore. All I want to do is read more about the spiritual life and I have always been one to roll my eyes at religion but this isn't religion. This is more spirituality and it seems more meaningful. But it doesn't seem like I'm supposed to drop all my worldly pursuits just yet. 

Man, I've rambled on. Anyway. Sorry to anyone who actually reads this post.

----------


## kasie

I'm so sorry you have been having so many problems, Shalot - I do hope your health problems have been properly sorted and you are looking forward to a healthy New Year. I hope you can sort out your study problems too: for what it's worth, my two pennyworth is - try and finish the course: you will have knowledge that no one can take away from you but above all, you will have a piece of paper that says you have that knowledge and proves it to other people, for all you may consider it to be a worthless bit of paper. You never know when it will come in handy - I actually had to search out my forty year old qualifications the other day for a voluntary job to prove to the Criminal Records Office I was who I said I was and had the qualifications I said I had; and years ago I secured a couple of jobs because my qualifying certificate showed I had been trained in Nursery Education, though I never worked with very young children but I knew the theory.

I can't say I'm surprised you are no longer enamoured by Advanced Accounting  :Biggrin:  . But on the practical side, it could be the passport into a job, even if you subsequently follow your spiritula interests - every organisation needs someone who can 'do the books'.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Shalot>* How many more classes are you supposed to take and how long is that going to take?

If you have already invested a lot, please try to carry on and get your certificate/diploma. Like Kasie suggests, afterwards you can carry on with the other subjects you are interested in.

Good luck and I hope you are feeling better (physically) these days.

----------


## Shalot

I don't have that many more classes to go, but I know it will take forever at the rate I'm going. Also, I do work so I have to work classes around that and Accounting is what I do, but I would have better job opportunities and mobility if I get more credits. I already a degree (English) so all i have to do is get the other Accounting credits and then sit for the CPA. I guess I'm just getting impatient with things. Anyway.

----------


## papayahed

> I don't have that many more classes to go, but I know it will take forever at the rate I'm going. Also, I do work so I have to work classes around that and Accounting is what I do, but I would have better job opportunities and mobility if I get more credits.



I always hear schools advertising about being friendly to working adults but where is that?? I sent an email to my professor saying I was going to be out due to work and explained that I do have a real job and she responded with attendence is key and perhaps I could find a way to be there. :Brickwall:  :Brickwall:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I always hear schools advertising about being friendly to working adults but where is that?? I sent an email to my professor saying I was going to be out due to work and explained that I do have a real job and she responded with attendence is key and perhaps I could find a way to be there.


How interesting... You guys should come to the College where I work; we really bend backwards to keep the learners, especially those who work.
 
And what is the attendance requirement? 80%? It is not the end of the world if one misses couple of classes, I would have thought.

Rather annoying.

----------


## Scheherazade

Today I got an email from university: Thank me very much for handing my assignments on time; would I like to start working on the next ones?

 :Rolleyes: 

No time to rest, to catch our breath...

----------


## Scheherazade

I have a busy week ahead of me but I have lost my interest all of a sudden. Why am I studying?  :Frown: 

Have to get ready for a presentation and a visit from my Prof.

----------


## Shalot

> I always hear schools advertising about being friendly to working adults but where is that?? I sent an email to my professor saying I was going to be out due to work and explained that I do have a real job and she responded with attendence is key and perhaps I could find a way to be there.


It depends on the school I guess. The state university here used to have an evening program but there were only so many things you could major in so if you work 8-5 everyday, then you just can't expect to attend any classes there. Also, if you did work part-time during traditional working hours, the class schedules are Monday, Wednesday Friday. So you would have to find a job that would allow you to come in on Tuesdays and Thursdays only....that's realistic isn't it? NOT. Or you can just work in retail or the restaurant industry and hten be too tired to fool with your homework....

I did find a private college here that has a night program in accounting. It's the only college offering it. There are two other colleges that have night programs but you can major in general business and that's about it. And, my mother seems to think that the degrees that you get from those night colleges are rinky dink and not worth what they charge and she thinks employers don't value those as much as they would the University degree...I don't know about that. Some of the professors instruct at different schools both at the University and in other places. 

And sometimes, you can get a professor who doesn't care and will just pass you...so how do you rate or value an education? The student can choose to get more out of it don't you think?

----------


## Niamh

I'm in a total stinking rut! I have an extention on my assignment which i want to get in by monday (due today... thank god for the extention!) and i just cant write!  :Frown:  I have my essay plan but just cant write!  :Bawling:  what do you guys generally do in this situation?

----------


## Paulclem

> I'm in a total stinking rut! I have an extention on my assignment which i want to get in by monday (due today... thank god for the extention!) and i just cant write!  I have my essay plan but just cant write!  what do you guys generally do in this situation?


Do something else first, but make a decision to start at a particular time. 

Begin by adding lines to your plan as it comes to you. Don't begin at the beginning with your essay, just pop in sentences, ideas, thoughts wherever it takes your fancy. You may well work up a head of steam and do a bit. 

If it doesn't work, at least you've got some lines you can still use.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Scheherazade

I also find it useful when I find couple of quotes from the text books that I might use in my essay; those give me a direction and help build up my arguments around them.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I _just_ applied for a small college (GPRC, only two hours away from Grande Cache and I know a lot of people there). I go in September. I'm only allowed to stay there for a year until they make me transfer to a big university (but not as big as the godaweful giant U of A), but at least for one year I get to feel comfortable with my surroundings. Then it's off to Augustana. It's a christian university, but I can deal with morning prayer; it'll bother me much less than the pretentious jerks at the U of A and the big, ugly city of Edmonton.

----------


## The Comedian

> I _just_ applied for a small college (GPRC, only two hours away from Grande Cache and I know a lot of people there). I go in September. I'm only allowed to stay there for a year until they make me transfer to a big university (but not as big as the godaweful giant U of A), but at least for one year I get to feel comfortable with my surroundings. Then it's off to Augustana. It's a christian university, but I can deal with morning prayer; it'll bother me much less than the pretentious jerks at the U of A and the big, ugly city of Edmonton.


Yay! Sounds like a great plan. And, I completely with your idea that a Christian college won't be as bad as a pretentious big university. I went to a small Christian college (thought I am merely curious spiritually; and not Christian or anything like that) and I found the atmosphere to be more honest, kind, and every way as scholarly as a larger university. 

Anyway, I hope it works out for you.

----------


## Veho

> I'm in a total stinking rut! I have an extention on my assignment which i want to get in by monday (due today... thank god for the extention!) and i just cant write!  I have my essay plan but just cant write!  what do you guys generally do in this situation?


Have you had any luck today Niamh?

----------


## Niamh

I'm in work so hopefully i'll get some done. for some reason i've managed to get most of my studying done here with out any distractions at lunch time. Have laptop with me so fingers crossed!

----------


## Veho

> I'm in work so hopefully i'll get some done. for some reason i've managed to get most of my studying done here with out any distractions at lunch time. Have laptop with me so fingers crossed!


Oh, that's good. Hope you manage to get some done, after your writer's block yesterday!

----------


## Niamh

I got two paragraphs written! 300 words oh yeah! Juat another 900 to got is all!

----------


## Annamariah

I really should be doing my homework, if I want to get my Bachelor of Arts this spring...

----------


## papayahed

> I really should be doing my homework, if I want to get my Bachelor of Arts this spring...


Yeah, me too except substitute this spring with 2-3 years. :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

at least 3 years to go for me too.  :Sick:

----------


## Annamariah

> at least 3 years to go for me too.


I'm almost exactly halfway in my studies, 2.5 years behind, 2.5 to go (supposing I'll keep in schedule).

Let's make a deal - we'll both get through the rest of our studies and get that degree  :Nod:  And everyone else around here too!  :Biggrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

-_- Five for me.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I got two paragraphs written! 300 words oh yeah! Juat another 900 to got is all!


Well, you have completed 25% so that is a big chunk...

And in my last assignment, my introduction only was 800 words so you are all right!  :Biggrin: 


> -_- Five for me.


What will you be studying Juniper?

I will be done in June this year; even though I am dreading all the assignments that are waiting for me, I am glad I have decided to complete it in 2 years instead of 3  :Smile: 

After that, I might go for another course which will take me at least 2 more years but not sure yet.

----------


## Niamh

you remember how much of a challenge it was to get all the info you want into so few words right?  :Tongue: 




> I'm almost exactly halfway in my studies, 2.5 years behind, 2.5 to go (supposing I'll keep in schedule).
> 
> Let's make a deal - we'll both get through the rest of our studies and get that degree  And everyone else around here too!


I suppose i can shake hands on that. Besides... i have a boyfriend who's promised to make sure i actually finish college for once!  :Biggrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> What will you be studying Juniper?



Well, I decided to abandon literature studies after a year and a half and get into forestry science. I'm starting all over again in September. Once I'm done with my four years of bachelor's studies (well, four years more-or-less) I have my ranger school to attend. I don't mind so much though, I like school.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Well, I decided to abandon literature studies after a year and a half and get into forestry science. I'm starting all over again in September. Once I'm done with my four years of bachelor's studies (well, four years more-or-less) I have my ranger school to attend. I don't mind so much though, I like school.


Good luck, Juniper!  :Smile: 

That sounds so interesting; will you become one of those guys who wear red, then?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I finished and finally submitted my essay. next stop, TMA05 and Benin Art....
.... I'm exhausted.  :Sick:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> That sounds so interesting; will you become one of those guys who wear red, then?


Haha, no, those are our mounted police. They're sort of like our FBI except that they work on the provincial and municipal levels too. 

I'll be one of these:

Except younger and more girl-shaped.

----------


## kasie

> I finished and finally submitted my essay. next stop, TMA05 and Benin Art....
> .... I'm exhausted.


Niamh - I don't know if it will be of any help to you but the Beeb did a programme about the ancient kingdom of Benin only a couple of weeks ago in their series lost Kingdoms of Africa: if you didn't see it, maybe you could catch up with it on iPlayer. There was quite a bit about the Benin bronzes, how they were made, what they signified etc (and the presenter was quite a dish......stop it, kasie, behave!)

----------


## Scheherazade

> Haha, no, those are our mounted police. They're sort of like our FBI except that they work on the provincial and municipal levels too.


Oh, shame! Red would suit you well but green ain't such a bad colour either!  :Tongue: 

Good luck with it all! Come and find us here in September. I am sure a bunch of us will still be around.  :Biggrin: 

*Kasie>* I remember you saying you are going to Egypt in February. When are you off?

----------


## Niamh

> Niamh - I don't know if it will be of any help to you but the Beeb did a programme about the ancient kingdom of Benin only a couple of weeks ago in their series lost Kingdoms of Africa: if you didn't see it, maybe you could catch up with it on iPlayer. There was quite a bit about the Benin bronzes, how they were made, what they signified etc (and the presenter was quite a dish......stop it, kasie, behave!)


I cant access BBC iplayer. a pooy. Maybe i can get it from amazon....?

----------


## Veho

> I cant access BBC iplayer. a pooy. Maybe i can get it from amazon....?


I can't see it on there anyway, unless I'm not looking properly!

----------


## kasie

> ......*Kasie>* I remember you saying you are going to Egypt in February. When are you off?


Tomorrow!  :Banana:  At least, I'm going as far as Heathrow tomorrow then flying to Cairo on Friday morning. I'm almost organised, just have to finish packing the case, weigh it, take out a few things, weigh it again..... Most items on The List are ticked, a few odds and ends to finish off - and as soon as I get on the coach, I'll remember something I didn't do, didn't pack, someone I didn't phone, as always. The i-Pod is loaded with five new books to listen to and the e-Reader is loaded with four books to read and, best of all, selected chapters from Lonely Planet's Guide to Egypt so I don't have to take the whole hefty p/b. (And, yes, the chargers are ready for packing.) Will be back March 1st, God willing and a following wind.

N*iamh* - sorry to raise your hopes - maybe the series will be available from Amazon, try it and see.

*Veho* - you're right, the Benin episode doesn't seem to be available, but the great Zimbabwe episode that is now available was episode three and the Benin episode was number four, so maybe it will be available shortly.

----------


## Niamh

> I can't see it on there anyway, unless I'm not looking properly!


I found out today that the Benin one is on BBC2 this sunday at 6.10pm.  :Smile:

----------


## Veho

> .*Veho* - you're right, the Benin episode doesn't seem to be available, but the great Zimbabwe episode that is now available was episode three and the Benin episode was number four, so maybe it will be available shortly.


Thanks Kasie, I saw that episode and wondered if they were connected in some way.

Thanks for the info *Niamh*, I must remember to watch it, as it'll be really useful no doubt.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Tomorrow!  At least, I'm going as far as Heathrow tomorrow then flying to Cairo on Friday morning. I'm almost organised, just have to finish packing the case, weigh it, take out a few things, weigh it again..... Most items on The List are ticked, a few odds and ends to finish off - and as soon as I get on the coach, I'll remember something I didn't do, didn't pack, someone I didn't phone, as always. The i-Pod is loaded with five new books to listen to and the e-Reader is loaded with four books to read and, best of all, selected chapters from Lonely Planet's Guide to Egypt so I don't have to take the whole hefty p/b. (And, yes, the chargers are ready for packing.) Will be back March 1st, God willing and a following wind.


Hope you are having a great time in Egypt, Kasie! 

Looking forward to hearing your stories when you come back  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Tomorrow!  At least, I'm going as far as Heathrow tomorrow then flying to Cairo on Friday morning. I'm almost organised, just have to finish packing the case, weigh it, take out a few things, weigh it again..... Most items on The List are ticked, a few odds and ends to finish off - and as soon as I get on the coach, I'll remember something I didn't do, didn't pack, someone I didn't phone, as always. The i-Pod is loaded with five new books to listen to and the e-Reader is loaded with four books to read and, best of all, selected chapters from Lonely Planet's Guide to Egypt so I don't have to take the whole hefty p/b. (And, yes, the chargers are ready for packing.) Will be back March 1st, God willing and a following wind.


Sounds great! Have a great time.  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

ack!! I forgot to check the class website and we had homework due tonight. doh!!

----------


## Niamh

got my 4th assignment back. got 52%. very disappointed with myself.

----------


## papayahed

that stinks!

----------


## Niamh

I made an arse of the question... It was on the Chapter Ireland and the invention of Tradition.... the qurstion was about the built heritage of Ireland and if the concepts tradition and dissent can be used to discuss the attitudes to Irelands built heritage. as the chapter was titled inventing tradition... i took built heritage to be this,( creating, inventing, building etc) and the chapter kind of gave it that impression as well... oh no. It was built heritage as in building and monuments. meh.

----------


## papayahed

:Nod:  :Confused5:  :Ciappa: Check it out, I am missing a test this week because I'm out of town fro work. I sent an email to the professor last week explaining the situation. The professor said it was fine and I could make it up as long as I brought her a note from my employer explaining why I couldn't make the test. :Gnorsi:

----------


## Shalot

> Check it out, I am missing a test this week because I'm out of town fro work. I sent an email to the professor last week explaining the situation. The professor said it was fine and I could make it up as long as I brought her a note from my employer explaining why I couldn't make the test.


Don't you love it? Do you have to get a signed note from the boss???

----------


## papayahed

> Don't you love it? Do you have to get a signed note from the boss???


Yes! haha, I forwarded the email to my boss so he would know I wasn't kidding when I asked him to sign the note. :Sosp:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Check it out, I am missing a test this week because I'm out of town fro work. I sent an email to the professor last week explaining the situation. The professor said it was fine and I could make it up as long as I brought her a note from my employer explaining why I couldn't make the test.


Well, that shouldn't be too much of a problem... if you know how to fake your boss' signature! 

 :Tongue:

----------


## Basil

> The professor said it was fine and I could make it up as long as I brought her a note from my employer explaining why I couldn't make the test.


It's really going to suck when you have to get your parents to sign your report card.  :Eek:

----------


## papayahed

> Well, that shouldn't be too much of a problem... if you know how to fake your boss' signature!


Lucky for me I was with my boss, I only see him about once or twice a year. :Cornut: 





> It's really going to suck when you have to get your parents to sign your report card.


My biggest concern is the Parent-Teacher conferences. It's going to cost a fortune to fly my Mom down here. :Skep:  :Bigear:

----------


## Scheherazade

How is everyone doing this term?

I cannot get motivated. I have my first deadline in May and then have to hand everything in by mid-June but I am just doing what I am supposed to be doing.

:-/

----------


## Niamh

assignment due next week and i havent even started it.  :Frown:  *gulp* Last two weeks have been a total nightmare and now i'm seriously behind.

----------


## papayahed

> How is everyone doing this term?
> 
> I cannot get motivated. I have my first deadline in May and then have to hand everything in by mid-June but I am just doing what I am supposed to be doing.
> 
> :-/


So far so good, I missed one test and did well in another and because our shutdown was postponed I'll have ample time to study for the next two.

----------


## Scheherazade

Good luck Papaya and Niamh!  :Smile: 

I have finally persuaded myself at least to sit down and have a look at the tasks I need to complete for this term. Not as bad as the first term I need to write about 10K words but I need to do two major researches to write two different reports.

I'd better start reading, in short.

----------


## Niamh

I've decided to do an Open Degree. Was torn by my love of Literature and my want to continue Archaeology, so with the help of Kilted i worked out a whole Open degree combining Literature, Archaeology and Heritage Studies.  :Smile:

----------


## Mariner

After spring break I'm taking College Agebra, Art History, Physical Science, and working for the newspaper.

I'm kinda excited for science. I haven't taken it in a couple years so I'm hoping it'll be fresh and exciting. Science is not a strength of my but it's a different subject from any I've taken so far at college so I hope I'll stay interested for the entire quarter.

Sometimes, though, it's hard to see a light at the end of the tunnel. It doesn't feel like I'm working towards anything when my degree is still a few years away. I wish I could just fast-forward to my senior year.

----------


## Hurricane

> Sometimes, though, it's hard to see a light at the end of the tunnel. It doesn't feel like I'm working towards anything when my degree is still a few years away. I wish I could just fast-forward to my senior year.


SO TRUE. It'll pay off in the end, though. Only 809 days until I graduate and the hard part starts...

In more upbeat news, I finally get to take more than one majors class next semester, and managed to luck out with two of the "must get" professors in the history department.

----------


## Mariner

> SO TRUE. It'll pay off in the end, though. Only 809 days until I graduate and the hard part starts...
> 
> In more upbeat news, I finally get to take more than one majors class next semester, and managed to luck out with two of the "must get" professors in the history department.


Are you a history major? I wanted to do history for the longest time until I realized one of the only things you could do with a history degree is teach, and I don't want to teach high schoolers history.

----------


## Hurricane

> Are you a history major? I wanted to do history for the longest time until I realized one of the only things you could do with a history degree is teach, and I don't want to teach high schoolers history.


I am a history major. I was stuck choosing history from among other choices like (of all things) Naval Architecture, Oceanography, and Aerospace engineering. I ended up with history because I figured I'd be better off getting all As in classes I loved rather than all Bs and Cs in classes I liked. 
Besides, after a year of helping people with papers and understanding history, I realized I really like teaching people and helping them learn. One of the most satisfying moments I've had this year was a good friend of mine getting an A on a paper that I'd worked with him for hours on. 
So, personally, I'm not too worried for my future employment prospects. As it goes, my long term employment goals drift between history professor and rogue Alaskan bush pilot, so check in twenty years from now and see what I say then.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I've decided to do an Open Degree. Was torn by my love of Literature and my want to continue Archaeology, so with the help of Kilted i worked out a whole Open degree combining Literature, Archaeology and Heritage Studies.


Sounds like an interesting choice. Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Sounds like an interesting choice. Good luck


Thanks!  :Smile:  
heres my plan!

Oct 09- May10 
Arts Past and Present (60 level 1)

May10- approx Oct 10
Start Writing Fiction (10 level 1)
Archaeology: The Science of Investigation (10 level 1)

Nov 10- Feb 11
Heritage? Whose heritage? (15 level 1)

Feb 11- Oct 11 
Approaching Literature (60 level 2)

Oct 11- May/Jun 12
Global Heritage (60 level 2)

first Summer break (woot!)

Nov 12- Apr 13
World Archaeology (30 level 2)

Overlap with (gonna be a tough few months!)

Oct 12- Jun13 
19th Century Novel (60 level 3)

Summer break no 2!

Oct 13- Jun 14
Childrens Literature (60 level 3)

= 365 points towards BA (hons) Open Degree (360 needed)

I think because i'm only doing Lit subjects at level 3 i like to look at it as majoring in lit with minors in Archaeology and Heritage.  :Tongue:

----------


## Mariner

> I am a history major. I was stuck choosing history from among other choices like (of all things) Naval Architecture, Oceanography, and Aerospace engineering. I ended up with history because I figured I'd be better off getting all As in classes I loved rather than all Bs and Cs in classes I liked. 
> Besides, after a year of helping people with papers and understanding history, I realized I really like teaching people and helping them learn. One of the most satisfying moments I've had this year was a good friend of mine getting an A on a paper that I'd worked with him for hours on. 
> So, personally, I'm not too worried for my future employment prospects. As it goes, my long term employment goals drift between history professor and rogue Alaskan bush pilot, so check in twenty years from now and see what I say then.


That is sound judgement. I don't think I have the patience for teaching right now, maybe someday though. 

Any particular area of history you like best?

----------


## Hurricane

> Any particular area of history you like best?


I like European and US history better than anything else, but I'm pretty open to anything. I used to hate Asian and Middle Eastern history, but now that I've sort of been "forced" to learn about them, I like them a lot more, though still not as much as Europe or the US.

----------


## kasie

Niamh - that sounds a really interesting course of study. I'm almost tempted to ask if I can join you! The very best of luck with such a well-thought-out plan of action - but then, you have some good back-up and support now!

Hurricane - don't think of 'History' as a set of information, think of it as an education and acquisition of skills: you are not only learning dates and battles and events, you are learning how to acquire knowledge, research a subject, collect and collate information, assess it, interpret it, how to analyse questions, make a persuasive argument, write succinctly etc, etc etc. Those skills are transferable - employers like those sort of skills. It will be the skills rather than the in-depth historical knowledge you sell to a prospective employer so think less 'What can I do with History?', more 'Who can use these skills I have acquired while learning History and how do I persuade them I'm just the candidate they are looking for?'

----------


## Hurricane

Kasie-Oh, definitely. Being a lawyer, businessman, etc. doesn't really appeal to me though.

----------


## Niamh

> Niamh - that sounds a really interesting course of study. I'm almost tempted to ask if I can join you! The very best of luck with such a well-thought-out plan of action - but then, you have some good back-up and support now!


You should join me!  :Smile:  doing this degree is more for myself than for anyone else.

----------


## Mariner

> I like European and US history better than anything else, but I'm pretty open to anything. I used to hate Asian and Middle Eastern history, but now that I've sort of been "forced" to learn about them, I like them a lot more, though still not as much as Europe or the US.


I love European history. I'm actually a big fan of Mediterranean history. Studying and reading about Byzantium and the Crusades is one of my favorite hobbies! History is fun  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I've come to a conclusion: there are so such things as midterms. No, not when your "midterms" run from the third week of the semester right through until the last week of class. And they're worth as much as the final. I still have three midterms to write and there are only three weeks of class left! WHAT IS THIS? 

Speaking of non-midterms, I have one tomorrow that I should really be studying for right now. Whoops.

----------


## Niamh

TMA 05 submitted... time for TMA06. only three more to go and the course is over!

----------


## carleymarie

> *How is everyone doing this term?
> 
> I cannot get motivated.* I have my first deadline in May and then have to hand everything in by mid-June but I am just doing what I am supposed to be doing.
> 
> :-/


I seem to be in the same boat. I only have 4 assignments and 1 exam until I finish my first degree and just can't seem to get those last couple of assignments done. I've been super on top of my work this semester, but it seems to have dropped off in the last few days. Good thing I've got a week to finish two of them (and they're short essays, so I just need a good couple of days of work).

----------


## Scheherazade

Another weekend wasted (though it wasn't due to laziness but some unexpected events) and I am seriously panicking now.

I _have to_ finish something by next weekend.

Oh, I am also taking a short course so I will have to worry about the assignments for that one too.

Good luck and all the best to everyone who has looming assignments!  :Smile:

----------


## Hurricane

Just got back from spring break tonight. Six more weeks of school to finish out the semester...it's insane: I'm already almost a junior in college. It's gone by so fast.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

After turning 22 this weekend, I'm a bit shy of starting university all over again with all the eighteen year olds. *sigh* I can just hear my stupid babbling now... 

"well, yeah, I _am_ 22, but I already finished a couple of years of my arts degree, but I decided to switch into the sciences, and I don't like big universities or cities, so I transfered out of the University of Alberta into a little regional college because I _wanted_ to, not because I did badly or anything, not that there's anything bad with a little college, they totally teach the same stuff, and an institution's prestige doesn't really matter when you're just getting your bachelor's degree, and I'm not an academic snob or anything like that..." 

*awkward stares*

*blush*

----------


## motherhubbard

I think school is going to be the death of me- really. I'm on day 1 of 5 of week 11 of 16. I have a second interview at my first choice on Wedensday. Man, I need a pill. I don't know how my family is living with me.

----------


## pussnboots

> I think school is going to be the death of me- really. I'm on day 1 of 5 of week 11 of 16. I have a second interview at my first choice on Wedensday. Man, I need a pill. I don't know how my family is living with me.


Good luck on Wednesday !!

----------


## Niamh

goodluck on wednesday MH!

----------


## papayahed

> After turning 22 this weekend, I'm a bit shy of starting university all over again with all the eighteen year olds. *sigh* I can just hear my stupid babbling now... 
> 
> "well, yeah, I _am_ 22, but I already finished a couple of years of my arts degree, but I decided to switch into the sciences, and I don't like big universities or cities, so I transfered out of the University of Alberta into a little regional college because I _wanted_ to, not because I did badly or anything, not that there's anything bad with a little college, they totally teach the same stuff, and an institution's prestige doesn't really matter when you're just getting your bachelor's degree, and I'm not an academic snob or anything like that..." 
> 
> *awkward stares*
> 
> *blush*



haha, I kinda know how you feel I went back at 24.





> I think school is going to be the death of me- really. I'm on day 1 of 5 of week 11 of 16. I have a second interview at my first choice on Wedensday. Man, I need a pill. I don't know how my family is living with me.


Good Luck on Wednesday!

----------


## Scheherazade

> After turning 22 this weekend, I'm a bit shy of starting university all over again with all the eighteen year olds. *sigh* I can just hear my stupid babbling now...


Or you can tell them that you are being relocated under the Witness Protection Programme and even though you are actually 19, they have given you the ID of a 22 years old.

 :Biggrin: 


> I think school is going to be the death of me- really. I'm on day 1 of 5 of week 11 of 16. I have a second interview at my first choice on Wedensday. Man, I need a pill. I don't know how my family is living with me.


Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

You'll be grand Juniper!  :Nod:

----------


## papayahed

Whoooo Hooooo!! Got a 102 on my last test.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Whoooo Hooooo!! Got a 102 on my last test.


Way to go! (Assuming it is out of 100... Right?  :Biggrin: )

----------


## papayahed

> Way to go! (Assuming it is out of 100... Right? )


hmmmm, I was hoping nobody would ask that!!  :Svengo: 

(hahaha - yes it was out of 100)

----------


## Niamh

I got 78% in TMA05! Now i just have to do TMA06... Burial at Thebes. Sweet!

----------


## kasie

Well done, you! Onwards and Ever Upwards to the Thebes assignment...

----------


## Scheherazade

Excellent result, Niamh! You are doing so well  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

thanks! Just one slip up so far but i hope to keep the next three assignments around the same grade. No way am i getting a 52% again!

----------


## papayahed

4 weeks left.

----------


## Annamariah

I stayed up all night (went to bed after 9 am on yesterday morning), but it was so worth it. I managed to return the first version of my Proseminar Paper on time, and tomorrow I'll hear what everyone has to say about it. I still have to prepare some kind of presentation for tomorrow about it, but that doesn't sound bad at all in comparison of what I've already achieved.

Finishing that version of the paper and returning it was a HUGE weight lifted off my shoulders. I was also surprised that even though I stayed up the whole night (just drinkin sweet tea and eating a couple of rice cakes), I never got really exhausted, just a little tired, and even that passed. In the morning when the rest of the world was waking up and I had finished my job for the night I felt absolutelly awesome. And not tired. I went to bed for a few hours, though, before waking up, taking a shower and going to a bar with other translator students (I don't drink alcohol, but it was nice to go out and see people and just chat).

If I felt this good after finishing the first version (not even the final one yet) of my proseminar paper (the final version of which is going to be my Bachelor's Thesis), just how great am I going to feel after finishing my Master's Thesis?  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Had my last day of classes today. Exams on monday, tuesday, wednesday, and two on friday. And I feel damn good about how this is going to go.

----------


## papayahed

> If I felt this good after finishing the first version (not even the final one yet) of my proseminar paper (the final version of which is going to be my Bachelor's Thesis), just how great am I going to feel after finishing my Master's Thesis?



Alllllll Riiiigghhtttt!!




> Had my last day of classes today. Exams on monday, tuesday, wednesday, and two on friday. And I feel damn good about how this is going to go.


Good Luck on exams.

----------


## Niamh

good luck you two!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kasie

Good Luck to everyone with exams in the offing.

I have chickened out of the (optional) exam in the Welsh course - said I had Been There, Done That, Got the T-shirts/Certificates for most of my professional life and wasn't going to do it any more now that I've retired; this was Learning For Pleasure. The tutor agreed and surprisingly, so did the most of other students, especially those who were also retired teachers and had taken the Introductory exam two years ago and realised exams are just as horrific taken for 'pleasure' as for real. We are all sorry for those of our fellow students who have been sent to the course from their place of work and so have to make a stab at the exam at least to prove they really have been at a course not skiving off and their boss's money has not been spent in vain. (Welsh and English not only have equal status in the workplace but companies have to offer the option of working in either language, especially in the Public Service sector, so a certain number of employees have to be Welsh speakers, on paper anyway.)

----------


## Niamh

I'm now an hour over due with my assignment. I hope to get it done in a few hours!

----------


## Veho

> I'm now an hour over due with my assignment. I hope to get it done in a few hours!


We get a 12 hour grace period still. That's what it says in the FAQs on StudentHome page. I've not finished mine either, I have about 500 words to do.

----------


## Scheherazade

Good luck to everyone who are getting ready for their exams!  :Smile: 

Niamh and Veho> Please close this window and go back to Word document that is open underneath!  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> We get a 12 hour grace period still. That's what it says in the FAQs on StudentHome page. I've not finished mine either, I have about 500 words to do.


 :Eek:  Do we really? Thats news to me! Which Q are you doing? I'm doing Thebes. I've four pages of notes and only got 300 words written.  :Blush: 




> Good luck to everyone who are getting ready for their exams! 
> 
> Niamh and Veho> Please close this window and go back to Word document that is open underneath!


Ahem... Yes boss.  :Blush: 

I need to register for my Archaeology course.. Its nice going back to my roots!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Veho

> Do we really? Thats news to me! Which Q are you doing? I'm doing Thebes. I've four pages of notes and only got 300 words written. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem... Yes boss. 
> 
> I need to register for my Archaeology course.. Its nice going back to my roots!


I'm doing option one... Only because I haven't read further than chapter three in book three.  :Blush:  This is what it says on FAQs:

What time do I have to submit my eTMA or eECA by?
With effect from 25 December 2009, the cut off time for tutor marked assignments (TMAs) and computer marked assignments (CMAs and iCMAs) changed to 12 noon (UK time). This means that you should ensure that your assignment is submitted to arrive by noon (UK time) on the cut off date. This brings the policy for all assignments into line with end of course assessments (ECAs). However, there will be a 12 hour grace period so any assignments received up until midnight (UK time) on the cut off date will still be accepted. Any assignments received on or after midnight will not be accepted unless an extension has previously been agreed. No extensions are permitted for CMAs or iCMAs. 

Scheherazade, Lit-Net is so much more interesting than this assignment though! Good luck Niamh...

----------


## Niamh

> I'm doing option one... Only because I haven't read further than chapter three in book three.  This is what it says on FAQs:
> 
> What time do I have to submit my eTMA or eECA by?
> With effect from 25 December 2009, the cut off time for tutor marked assignments (TMAs) and computer marked assignments (CMAs and iCMAs) changed to 12 noon (UK time). This means that you should ensure that your assignment is submitted to arrive by noon (UK time) on the cut off date. This brings the policy for all assignments into line with end of course assessments (ECAs). However, there will be a 12 hour grace period so any assignments received up until midnight (UK time) on the cut off date will still be accepted. Any assignments received on or after midnight will not be accepted unless an extension has previously been agreed. No extensions are permitted for CMAs or iCMAs.


Yeay!!! 




> Scheherazade, Lit-Net is so much more interesting than this assignment though! Good luck Niamh...


hehehe! Definitely in the case of the assignment you are doing. goodluck! I had one look at that one and went... "no way jose!"

----------


## Niamh

I'm finally done!! Load of rubbish but at least i dont have to worry about it anymore!

----------


## Veho

> I'm finally done!! Load of rubbish but at least i dont have to worry about it anymore!


Yay! How many words did you do? I only did 1260, so I might be penalised but I just couldn't think of anything else to say.

----------


## Scheherazade

WTG, Niamh and Veho!  :Smile: 

When is the next one? Do you have an exam in September?

----------


## Niamh

> Yay! How many words did you do? I only did 1260, so I might be penalised but I just couldn't think of anything else to say.


I think i got 1434 words. I actually had to ADD words for the first time. All my other essays i was taking words OUT because i'd gone way over. Not taking it as a good sign  :Frown:  *gulp* 

Whens the latin starting?




> WTG, Niamh and Veho! 
> 
> When is the next one? Do you have an exam in September?


Thanks Scher! Our next assignment is due at the end of the month. We have no exams. End of Course Assessment due 28th May.  :Smile:  Two essays to go! woot!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Thanks Scher! Our next assignment is due at the end of the month. We have no exams. End of Course Assessment due 28th May.  Two essays to go! woot!


Oh, that is _kewl_.

When I did my OU courses, we had exams in September, which meant revising for the whole year but I am glad they got rid of that now.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Some of them still have exams at the end of them... I'm not looking forward to those.  :Frown:  Thankfully the next course i'm doing "Archaeology: The science of investigation" has a ECA too. *sigh of relief*
my first exam will be at the end of the course i start next february "Approaching Literature".

----------


## Scheherazade

When is the Archaelogy course is starting then?

You are a busy bee!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

end of may. It finishes in time for me to start a course on Heritage in October. I think i posted my intire degree plan a few pages back...  :Nod:  I'm hoping to do Start writing fiction at the end of may too...

----------


## Scheherazade

Very ambitious  :Smile:  But, I am sure, with your determination, it won't be a problem  :Smile: 

May the force be with you!

----------


## Niamh

you call it determination... i call it blackmail.  :Tongue:  hehehe I've been told i have to get my degree or else....  :Tongue:

----------


## Veho

> WTG, Niamh and Veho!


Thank you! :Biggrin: 




> I think i got 1434 words. I actually had to ADD words for the first time. All my other essays i was taking words OUT because i'd gone way over. Not taking it as a good sign *gulp*
> 
> Whens the latin starting?


1424 isn't too bad though! Only 60 short. 
It starts in October. Looking forward to it!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

What are you studying Veho?

I'm failing as we speak. Right Scher?  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

you're not failing CC!

----------


## Veho

> What are you studying Veho?
> 
> I'm failing as we speak. Right Scher?


I was studying English language and lit, but I've changed it to Modern Languages, so English language, German and Latin. 

I'm sure you're not failing! What are you studying?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I was studying English language and lit, but I've changed it to Modern Languages, so English language, German and Latin. 
> 
> I'm sure you're not failing! What are you studying?



Oh nice! I'm studying animal biology. Five exams this week. And when I've been in the games forum for the past almost 4 hours instead of studying, oh yeah, I'm failing big time hahaha

----------


## Scheherazade

You are not failing, CC... You are a living example that a confident student can afford wasting... I mean spending hours playing games days before her exams!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> You are not failing, CC... You are a living example that a confident student can afford wasting... I mean spending hours playing games days before her exams!


If by confident, you mean, in denial, then sure  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

you are in denial. You are going to Ace!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Ah, you guys are sweet. To be quite honest, I've ever felt as confident about a semester of exams as I do for these ones. I'm actually looking forward to writing them, and normally I have extreme test anxiety.

----------


## motherhubbard

I think I just finished my last task for my exit portfolio. I have to do an introduction that links all of the work to the standards for my program. That sounds like it could take some work, but not too much. Then I submit the whole thing and a reviewer checks it out. If he needs something more he'll let me know and if not I'm done with homework until I start a master's program, and that won't be for three years! I wonder who I'll be without homework to do?

----------


## Niamh

> I think I just finished my last task for my exit portfolio. I have to do an introduction that links all of the work to the standards for my program. That sounds like it could take some work, but not too much. Then I submit the whole thing and a reviewer checks it out. If he needs something more he'll let me know and if not I'm done with homework until I start a master's program, and that won't be for three years! I wonder who I'll be without homework to do?


Someone with homework to correct instead!  :Tongue:

----------


## motherhubbard

all too true

----------


## kasie

> I was studying English language and lit, but I've changed it to Modern Languages, so English language, German and *Latin.* 
> 
> I'm sure you're not failing! What are you studying?


Latin's a _modern_ language?  :Confused:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

One down!!! :Willy Nilly:

----------


## Scheherazade

> One down!!!


Way to go! 

 :Santasmile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Way to go!


Thanks! And if I get less than an 80, I'll contest it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> One down!!!


woohoo!

----------


## papayahed

I'm skipping tonight!!!!! :Party:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I'm skipping tonight!!!!!


What a rebel  :Ihih:  We've got a bad influence on our hands, ladies!

----------


## Annamariah

I just today got the last of the books I need for my Proseminar Paper / Bachelor's Thesis. Now I just need to find something useful from those books and write those things in my paper and do some little tweaking here and there (I got some really good feedback on Friday), and then maybe I'll get that degree soon  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Two down! :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

woot!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Threeee Down!!  :Hurray: 

(Sorry for the frequent updates, I'm just loving this!)

----------


## Niamh

you go CC!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

DOOOONNNNNEEEEE!!!!!
 :Party: 
Woot!

----------


## Niamh

yeay!!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

Congratulations, CC!  :Smile: 

Enjoy your break!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I really need to get assignment 7 out of the way but i dont know what to write!  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

What's your topic ?

You're welcome to borrow the paper I wrote today on the effects of anabolic steroid implants in commercial breeding and wild-type sows  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

my assignment is basically a refection on my study and what i've learnt since my last refective assignment (TMA02). I'm allowed be a bit critical in it but i dont know what to write. once i get this out of the way its open road for my end of course assessment!

----------


## Scheherazade

I can't stand the reflective stuff and it is everywhere nowadays! I usually hand in tasks with the half of the wordcount requirements :-/

----------


## motherhubbard

> I can't stand the reflective stuff and it is everywhere nowadays! I usually hand in tasks with the half of the wordcount requirements :-/


That's so funny to me!

I know it can be a drag, but it's so easy. Just say I liked this, I liked that, I didn't like this and I didn't like that and I would change this or that and next time I'll do this or that...bla bla bla and some additional fluff that sounds like you learned something deep from the experience and you have a nice fat A+

----------


## Scheherazade

Exactly my point, MH!  :Smile: 

They encourage you to make up stuff. Otherwise: 

"What would you do differently?" 
"Erm... Nothing! I quite liked what I did actually."

 :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> They encourage you to make up stuff.


Hahaha I agree. Doing reflections I always felt like I should make it sound as though I had some really wonderful, meaningful experience doing/reading whatever it was, and that I needed to write what they wanted to hear.

Give me an argumentative essay or a research paper any day!

Sorry we can't help you out Niamh  :Frown:

----------


## motherhubbard

My exit protfolio is graded and I pass (it's pass/fail). Now all I need is my cooperative teacher to grade me and I'm done. Graduation is three weeks from tomorrow.

----------


## papayahed

Alllllll Riiiiigghhtttt!!! Congrats MH!!!!!

----------


## motherhubbard

thank you. I'm so ready to be done with this.

----------


## Niamh

weldone MH!!!!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I just got my stupid course schedule... a year (AN ENTIRE YEAR) of noting but MATH!!! I think I'm going to die.

----------


## Niamh

77% on my burial at Thebes assignment. not bad considering i didnt read half the chapter and forgot about the dvdrom!  :Tongue:

----------


## kasie

Congratulations, MH - will the family be able to come with you to celebrate the Graduation?

Well done, Niamh - at least you have time to think about your reflective assignment: I had one thrown at me in the viva voce part of my Finals. 'We're the people who set the written paper,' said one of the examiners with a wicked grin, 'what did you think of it?' I was feeling pretty flippant/exhausted by that stage of the proceedings so I replied, 'Oh, I've always wanted to tell an examiner what I thought of the paper.' 'Yes, yes,' they said, 'we really want to know. Tell us.' So I did - and I didn't get out out for another twenty minutes. I don't think they asked anybody else! (Yes, I passed!)

Juniper - as a non-mathemetician, I can only boggle at the thought of a whole year of nothing but maths. My grandson has just done one and I think he is mighty relieved the maths part of his course is now over. Good Luck!

----------


## Scheherazade

Congratulations, MH!  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Congrats, MomH! 

Juniper, that BLOWS!!

----------


## lostworld

Only two weeks left then summer! I can't wait for it to be all done.

----------


## motherhubbard

my cap and gown came yesterday. Max (age 5) asked me if I was going to teach or judge  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Yeay!!! You are graduating soon! Woohoo!

I have my reflective assignment due on friday. just need to type it up!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

> Max (age 5) asked me if I was going to teach or judge


Is there a difference  :Goof:

----------


## Niamh

Assignment 7 submitted! I have to say i enjoyed writing it and i'm sure my tutor will have a bit of a laugh with it too!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Way to go, Niamh!  :Smile: 

You have done it! 

 :Party:

----------


## Niamh

Just one more to go! the ECA!  :Frown: 

I signed up for the Archaeology: The Science of Investigation course starting in May. Going back to my roots for the summer!  :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

I bet you already know what they have to teach! Hope you enjoy it.

----------


## Annamariah

Tomorrow we have the last proseminar class of the year (yippee, just one more week to go before summer "holiday", yeah right, I'll start working right away and will have no holiday whatsoever until the break week in October....), and it's my time to be the oppponent. I have read the seventeen pages of this girl's Proseminar Paper through a couple of times and made tons of notes, corrections and suggestiosn. I just hope she won't weel bad after seeing all that tiny scrawl of mine covering the pages... I can't help being such a grammar nazi!  :Eek2:

----------


## Niamh

Probably!  :Tongue:  Read the course write up and seems easy enough for me!  :Biggrin:  hehe!

----------


## papayahed

Two Weeks, two tests, and one final left.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm trying to check my final grades but the stupid server is too busy! It's 4 AM!! WHAT THE HELL?! I neeeeed to knowwww!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

:Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## Niamh

I take it you got your result??? TELL US!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I brought my average up 14% over last semester  :Biggrin:  I may just have a chance at getting into vet school after all!!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I hope you get in CC! It`s hard getting into vet school in this country, but we need more people who genuinely care about animals.

----------


## papayahed

> I brought my average up 14% over last semester  I may just have a chance at getting into vet school after all!!



Allllllllll Riiiigghhhtttt!!!

----------


## Niamh

> I brought my average up 14% over last semester  I may just have a chance at getting into vet school after all!!


Thats Brill! Weldone!

----------


## Scheherazade

Congratulations, CC!  :Smile: 

When do you apply for the Vet School? When do you find out?

----------


## Annamariah

I read some books for my Bachelor's Thesis last night (yippee! that's progress) and I promised my teacher I'll send the next version to her on Wednesday, so I'd better get something written now!

----------


## kasie

Congratulations, CC - the hard work was worth it!

That's some party.....

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Thanks everybody!!!

Scher, I'm not sure when I'm going to apply. I have one year left of my undergrad degree, but I think I'm going to do an extra semester (besides the one I'm doing this summer) so that I have a large selection of grades, because when you apply to vet school you have to pick from certain types of credits and I want to have lots of options so I can put together the highest possible average. After that, I'm hoping to spend some time traveling to get a break, and then work so I can actually afford vet school  :Rolleyes: . So hopefully the fall of 2012. But we'll see haha.

----------


## Niamh

Jeez an i thought i was bad hoping to get my degree finished by 2014!

----------


## Annamariah

At the moment I'm writing my Bachelor's Thesis (yes, right NOW. I'm not really spending my time at LitNet instead). I'll probably stay up most of the night tomorrow and work on it so that I can send the next (almost complete) version to my teacher. I only need two more books for theory, but if I'm lucky, I will get them tomorrow or at least on Wednesday.

----------


## Scheherazade

> So hopefully the fall of 2012. But we'll see haha.


Now I know why you procrastinate!  :Tongue: 

*Annamariah>* A little break will do you good... Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Annamariah

Thanks, Scher  :Smile: 

Tomorrow I'll get the last book I need, all others I now have. This is going to be a long night, but hopefully a productive one  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Now I know why you procrastinate!


Uh, I know, right? I'm going to be in school until I'm 30  :Frown: 

Good luck Annamariah!!

----------


## Annamariah

I sent my thesis to my teacher, not the final version yet, but almost complete one. I also took care of some other things that need to be done before I get my degree, and now it's really starting to feel like I'm going to graduate this summer. Yippee!

 :Party: 

(I actually DID go to a party right after I sent the thesis  :Biggrin: )

If anyone is interested in reading my Bachelor's Thesis, send me a PM. The title is "Development of style in the diary entries of Emily of New Moon and their translations".

----------


## Scheherazade

> Uh, I know, right? I'm going to be in school until I'm 30


So what? Life starts after 30!  :Biggrin: 

And some of us are still studying... Even though 30 is a memory of distant past! 

*Annamariah>* One step closer  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Uh, I know, right? I'm going to be in school until I'm 30


You and me both!  :Biggrin: 


hey thats great Anna!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Yeah, I'll still be working on my first degree until I'm about 27.

----------


## Niamh

I find it strange how you do a degree and then go on to law school or vet school or med school. Here if you want to be a doctor, you go to straight into studying Medicine after Secondary school. You wanna be a vet you gather enough points in your leaving cert to go straight into veterinary School. You want to study law? you go straight to study law, depending on whether you get enough points. Same with nursing and nearly every other profession.  :Nod:  You want to do an arts degree, you can just do an arts degree!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Revolte

Sometimes I wish I didn't drop out of college. Last time I even had a work it was still hot, last year. Though I don't think I would ever be able to deal with my loud trap when the teachers tick me off. I had a speech teacher who had her idea of feminism all wrong and was more anti-men then pro women, that resulted in conflict. At the same time, I would love to go back to the English class, the teacher there was just wonderful. Though even if I could get over my bad feelings towards most of the teachers, which would be the mature thing to do, I haven't been able to finish or even be willing to attempt doing homework in, well, ever ( no joke on that one, I talked my way out of that, got kicked out of some schools, and districts for it though. ). But I always passed my tests and in class work  :Smile: .

----------


## Annamariah

> I find it strange how you do a degree and then go on to law school or vet school or med school. Here if you want to be a doctor, you go to straight into studying Medicine after Secondary school. You wanna be a vet you gather enough points in your leaving cert to go straight into veterinary School. You want to study law? you go straight to study law, depending on whether you get enough points. Same with nursing and nearly every other profession.  You want to do an arts degree, you can just do an arts degree!


Yeah, here too. First comprehensive school, then secondary school and then to university to study whichever profession you want a degree on. Usually three years for Bachelor's Degree and two more for Maste'rs Degree, if you keep on schedule.

----------


## Niamh

yeah same here. BA's can take up to four years here depending on the subject. We also offer Dipolmas and Certificates at Uni level.  :Nod:  Two years masters and up to five years PHD. My cousin did a PHd in Physics and ended up spending the best part of 10 years in Uni.

----------


## Annamariah

For a normal degree five years is the recommended time, 3 years for Bachelor's Degree and then two more for Master's Degree, but in reality most people take longer than that. Partly because most students work part time (some even full time) during their studies to be able to pay for their living and full-time studies don't go well with that. I will probably graduate on time, because I'm lucky enough to have such low rent (I live in a student apartment with one flatmate) that I can survive with the student allowance + housing allowance which makes 469 euros each month. Apart from that I earn some money for working shifts in libraries every now and then when I am needed and have the time (this year for the first time I didn't have to go to the university every day, less classes, more homework). Also this year I got a summer job so I can save some money and get a mortgage for buying my own apartment once I graduate  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Well technically you only need a certain number of credits to apply to vet school (sorry, it's the only one I know the requirements for), so in actuality, you can apply after doing two years of an undergraduate degree. You end up with your Doctor of Veterinary Medicine, but not a degree. I'm choosing to finish my undergrad because most people don't get in after only two years of post-secondary. Usually their grades aren't high enough, they don't have sufficient extra-curriculars, and they don't do a good interview. By the time they get rejected, though, they're no longer registered for/ they've lost time on their undergrad. Most people here don't get into vet school on the first try, if at all, so I want to make sure I have something to fall back on, should I not get in.

----------


## motherhubbard

Tomorrow is my last day as a student teacher. My house is a mess. My kids are fussy. My husband is grumpy. I'm tired. I have countless loads of laundry to do. I should be so happy, but I feel like I'm falling off of a tall building.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Tomorrow is my last day as a student teacher. My house is a mess. My kids are fussy. My husband is grumpy. I'm tired. I have countless loads of laundry to do. I should be so happy, but I feel like I'm falling off of a tall building.


You are at the end of another phase in this journey; enjoy!  :Smile: 

It is never easy but the fact that it is not easy makes it even a greater achievement! Take a deep breath and say, "Well done, me!"  :Smile: 

(And pay your eldest to do the laundry for you!  :Tongue: )

----------


## motherhubbard

Graduation is in four days and grades are not posted yet. Is that normal?

----------


## Niamh

I have no idea!  :Biggrin:  But i remember singing at the college grads when i was in DKIT and they were after the results... although in saying that i know a few people who had there graduations before the results... I always that that was odd.

----------


## Shalot

> I find it strange how you do a degree and then go on to law school or vet school or med school. Here if you want to be a doctor, you go to straight into studying Medicine after Secondary school. You wanna be a vet you gather enough points in your leaving cert to go straight into veterinary School. You want to study law? you go straight to study law, depending on whether you get enough points. Same with nursing and nearly every other profession.  You want to do an arts degree, you can just do an arts degree!


The system you describe sounds much more practical.

----------


## papayahed

Whoooo Hooooooo!!!! I took my last test tonight. I'm slightly worried because I didn't have as much time as I like to study.

----------


## motherhubbard

:Party:  Last test party!

----------


## papayahed

> Last test party!



Alllllllllllllll RRiiiiiigggghhtttttt!

----------


## Niamh

give me about 17 days and i'll join in! YTime to get really stuck into my ECA!

----------


## motherhubbard

Only one grade for the semester and it's posted...A! Now I'm done and graduation is the day after tomorrow.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Only one grade for the semester and it's posted...A! Now I'm done and graduation is the day after tomorrow.


Congrats MH!!!


First day of class for the summer  :Frown:

----------


## motherhubbard

> First day of class for the summer


So soon?  :Shocked:  I guess you'll be done that much sooner though.

----------


## Niamh

78% in TMA07!!!  :Banana:  go me! now still to get my ECA out of the way! *gulp* and start my new course *double gulp*

----------


## Scheherazade

Congratulations, MH and Niamh  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

My current grades mean i've gained 73.55% in the course when i only need 40% to pass! Still one to go!  :Banana:

----------


## kasie

Congratulations, Niamh - the hard work is paying off.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> My current grades mean i've gained 73.55% in the course when i only need 40% to pass! Still one to go!


YAY Niamh!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

Niamh, that is excellent!  :Smile: 

Such a great start to your BA!

----------


## Shalot

> My current grades mean i've gained 73.55% in the course when i only need 40% to pass! Still one to go!


I love this grading scale. I wish this applied to the accounting class I just finished. Actually, I did fine in the class. But you had to make a 70% to pass. I'll get a B+ for sure. Possibly an A- but I'll be surprised. She gave us a study guide and i spent too much time working on a concept that she didn't even bother to put on the test. What the heck? 

But the point of this post is that I think my school should adopt that grading scale.  :Nod:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I have an appointment next wednesday to register for my brand spankin' new forestry sciences courses starting this September.

----------


## Niamh

GAH! ECA is Due next week and so far all i've got is a page and a half of rough work (which i did on my lunch in work), and everytime i decide to sit down and study i decide that , "the bathroom needs to be cleaned", or "isnt that kitchen window filty, better wash it" and "oh while i'm at it i might as well wash all the net curtains"!!

----------


## Shalot

holyshart. I got an A in accounting. I thought I really blew that final. Guess not.

----------


## Niamh

wow thats fantastic Shal!! congrats!!

----------


## papayahed

Alllll Riiigghhhhtttt Shal.

----------


## Niamh

oh my god i cant believe i've managed to read, research and write my 2000 word ECA in 12 hours!! AND it actually reads really well!  :Banana:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Wow, that is actually really impressive. The most I've ever done in 12 hours is write a 1000 word essay on a book that I had already read (let alone read the book and then write twice the paper in the same amount of time like you did) and the essay that I wound up with was pretty crappy.

----------


## Niamh

Just finished my final read through, corrections done and bibliography done! Finished on 1958 words!

----------


## motherhubbard

great job Niamh! Have you ever seen the site bibme? Love it! it really helped me. http://www.bibme.org/ it does all of the work for you. I wish I had found it sooner.

----------


## Niamh

yeah i've heard of it but i think the OU do theirs differently? They show us in out assignment books how to do them.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> yeah i've heard of it but i think the OU do theirs differently? They show us in out assignment books how to do them.


Are you using the Harvard system?

I have got only 10 days left till my deadlines and then I will be free... FREE!

All I have to do is to finish writing 12K words and put two portfolios together for the two courses I am taking. 

 :Svengo:

----------


## Niamh

I've no idea but i just tested out one of my titles on that bibme.org and it came out completely different.

Goodluck Scher!!

I started my next course already! Summer education! lovely...
{edit to add} 
Just looked up the harvard... yep thats the one i'm using.

----------


## Annamariah

All done! I've returned my Bachelor's Thesis, passed the maturity exam, and finished the rest of my assignments. Now I'm just waiting for the rest of the grades and hope I'll get them in time so that I can graduate this summer.

----------


## Scheherazade

> All done! I've returned my Bachelor's Thesis, passed the maturity exam, and finished the rest of my assignments. Now I'm just waiting for the rest of the grades and hope I'll get them in time so that I can graduate this summer.


Congratulations, Anna! We should throw a graduation party for you!  :Smile: 

I completed the portfolio for one of my courses about 10 minutes ago, which leaves me two days for the other one (well, I have actually got until Monday but I would like to finish it sooner if possible so that the weekend is not ruined).

My brain feels like a piece of dried up sponge. I need to read something light-hearted tonight.

----------


## Niamh

graduation party should be thrown in honour of MH, Anna and all our other graduates!

Hey Scher? how long does it usually take to get your end of course assessment sent back? is it a few months or weeks or...?

----------


## Annamariah

Good luck with that last one, Scher! I rewarded myself with some light reading after returning my last assignments too  :Biggrin: 

I already got a grade for my Bachelor's Thesis, and it was 5, the highest one  :Eek:   :Hurray:  I couldn't believe my eyes when I first saw it  :Biggrin: 

I'm still waiting for two last grades though (subtitling II and British and Irish literature), which I need to get before I can graduate.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hey Scher? how long does it usually take to get your end of course assessment sent back? is it a few months or weeks or...?


Not sure. Haven't done any courses with "end of course assessments". Had to take the final exams (they take about two months to mark those).

So, as of today, I am done! I don't mean I am done for now but I am done for good! For the first time in two years, I don't have any deadlines to worry about or wordcounts to dread.

It hasn't been an easy year but I am very glad that I took the challenge.

However, next time I decide to complete three years' worth of studying in two years, please someone give me a good bop!

Now, if you don't mind, I have got some _chillin'_  to do...

----------


## Annamariah

Congratulations, Scher!  :Smile:  What a lovely feeling, isn't it?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Lovely does NOT even begin to describe it...

What will you do now, Anna?

I am wondering whether I should find some courses to do next term  :Biggrin:

----------


## Annamariah

I'll continue my studies until I get my Master's Degree, which should be another two years. There's no point doing just the Bachelor's Degree, as almost everyone continues to Master's studies.

But before that I have three more months of summer "holiday" (meaning I'm working the whole summer with no vacation, but at least I don't have to do any homework!)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> But before that I have three more months of summer "holiday" (meaning I'm working the whole summer with no vacation, but at least I don't have to do any homework!)


Have a great summer and good luck with your MA, Anna  :Smile: 


Just got my results back from the university: I passed!  :Banana: 

All's done and dusted. It was hard going at times but...  :Biggrin:  I am glad I persevered.

Thank you all who have been listening to me patiently and offering support and encouragment throughout the year.  :Smile: 

When should we have the graduation party for those who finished their studies?

 :Bday 2:

----------


## papayahed

> Just got my results back from the university: I passed! 
> 
> All's done and dusted. It was hard going at times but...  I am glad I persevered.
> 
> When should we have the graduation party for those who finished their studies?



Alllllll Riiiiiiggghhhttttt, This definately calls for a cocktail:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Alllllll Riiiiiiggghhhttttt, This definately calls for a cocktail:


You know it, sister!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

thats fantastic Scher!! Weldone!!!  :Banana:

----------


## kasie

Well done, Scher - of course, we all knew you would pass with flying colours!

----------


## Zee.

I am yet to receive my results from

International Studies 

Politics - Fanatics and Fundamentalists

History - Medieval (Bad choice, but I chose it because I needed to do a history in first year to study a second year history in my second year, obviously, and i'm dying to study the American Civil War)

And Criminology

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Hello strangers!

Congrats on the great results Scher!  :Banana:  And everyone else whose good news I've missed. 

My summer semester has been ridiculously busy  :Frown:  Hopefully with my six-week course finished, I'll have a little more time to be around!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

So now after I do my first year at GPRC I'm transferring to Vancouver, British Columbia instead of Camrose, Alberta. Better forests for a forestry science student (redwoods!). The place gets so much precipitation that it's technically considered a rainforest. I'm VERY excited, the terrain should be much better than stupid farmland Alberta. The tuition at UBC is a couple of hundred cheaper than U of A, too. 

The biggest reason why I'm going though is because David is going to take film studies in Van and I don't want to be separate from him. *cringe* I know, call me a sappy, soft-hearted woman. I just like him is all!

@Schere: is that the be all and end all of your studies at uni or are you going back next year?

----------


## Niamh

I PASSED AA100!!!!!  :Banana: 

I got 70% in my OES and 74% in my OCAS!  :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

> I PASSED AA100!!!!! 
> 
> I got 70% in my OES and 74% in my OCAS!



Whoooooo Hooooo!!!! Good Job Niamh!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> I PASSED AA100!!!!! 
> 
> I got 70% in my OES and 74% in my OCAS!


Congratulations, Niamh!  :Smile:

----------


## kasie

Well done, Niamh. A just reward for all that hard work. What's next?

----------


## Niamh

Thanks Everyone!  :Blush:  My score is the equivalent to a B so i'm well chuffed!  :Biggrin: 

I'm currently doing SA188- Archaeology and the Science of Investigation.
In October i'm doing A180- Heritage, Whose Heritage? 
and in November i'm starting A150- Voices and Texts.

I'm thinking of doing Geology instead of the literature course so i might start a course on Plate Techtonics (my favourite!) in Feb.  :Smile:  when i get the the results for all those courses i'll achieve an Open Cert in Higher Education.  :Smile:  Then on to the Diploma and then the Degree!  :Biggrin:  I think doing it step by step is better for me. At least this way i'll achieve something if i only end up doing a few years.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Thanks Everyone!  My score is the equivalent to a B so i'm well chuffed! 
> 
> I'm currently doing SA188- Archaeology and the Science of Investigation.
> In October i'm doing A180- Heritage, Whose Heritage? 
> and in November i'm starting A150- Voices and Texts.


How are the courses going, Niamh?

After much pondering and hesitation, I have finally decided to start my MA(Edu) through OU. They seem to be the only university with enough flexibility to accommodate everything else in my life (like LitNet!)

I have enrolled my first course, which will be starting in October (I need to send them my uni diploma etc but i don't think there would be a problem).

Can't wait to receive my books!  :Banana:

----------


## kasie

Knew you wouldn't be able to resist the next stage, Scher! Good luck to you, also to Niamh and to everyone else starting new courses this term.

Me? I'm going back to Welsh - part three of a five part course, each part takes two years - they take us through it very slowly and gently! However I think we will be worked harder this year, the tutor proposes talking in Welsh for most of the lesson - think I'd better the learn the Welsh for 'Would you mind repeating that, please?'

----------


## Helga

School will start next week and I can't wait! I will be taking two english lit classes, one being just Tolkien,mainly Lord of the rings and the other one sci-fi! oh I can't wait

----------


## Scheherazade

> Knew you wouldn't be able to resist the next stage, Scher! Good luck to you, also to Niamh and to everyone else starting new courses this term.


Thank you, Kasie. I am a geek (actually, I think being a geek is cool, which makes a dork, I guess  :Conehead: )

Good luck with Welsh! You should teach us couple of phrases in Welsh!


> School will start next week and I can't wait! I will be taking two english lit classes, one being just Tolkien,mainly Lord of the rings and the other one sci-fi! oh I can't wait


I am glad finally these courses are available, Helga. Have fun!  :Smile: 

All of a sudden, the seriousness of my commitment hit me today: The course I am taking ends in October 2011! And I need to take two more courses like this one.

----------


## Niamh

My current course ends in the end of October on the same date my next one starts  :Tongue:  
I'm going to fail miserably.  :Frown: 
I also think i've lost my senses as i'm doing two courses at once as another one starts in November. *gulp*

----------


## Scheherazade

> My current course ends in the end of October on the same date my next one starts  
> I'm going to fail miserably.


Oh, don't say that!


> I also think i've lost my senses as i'm doing two courses at once as another one starts in November. *gulp*


How many credits are these courses? Try not to overload.

I have decided to tidy up and put my assignments from past two years away today. Looking at the number of pages gathered, I could have written a book (however dull it might have been).

----------


## Beautifull

Hi! Referred to by Scheherazade! Hi guys! First year in college and as a full time student. I'm aiming to get my associates in science, but I don't know if my major is science! All I know is that I want to be a veterinarian. Let the advisors handle the rest! haha. Well, I am in the honors program at my community college, so I have tuition paid for for two years...if I keep my grades up, which I really do mean to do! Let's see. After I get my AS(Associates in Science), I plan to transfer to a university with a 3.75 grade point average and a humanities class taken so that I can get into the honors program there and get two more years of paid tuition!  :Tongue:  So yeah, four years planned out already!

----------


## Scheherazade

> So yeah, four years planned out already!


Good luck with it all, Beautiful! You are going to have a really busy four years but it is great that you know what you want to do  :Smile: 

What is an associate, by the way? Is it like a diploma as oppose to degree?

In the UK, you can get certificates (usually one year of study is required for this) or diplomas (2 years) and degrees are usually 3 or 4 years.

----------


## Beautifull

> Good luck with it all, Beautiful! You are going to have a really busy four years but it is great that you know what you want to do 
> 
> What is an associate, by the way? Is it like a diploma as oppose to degree?
> 
> In the UK, you can get certificates (usually one year of study is required for this) or diplomas (2 years) and degrees are usually 3 or 4 years.


Well, actually, associates is a degree. the process. is, Associates, Bachelors, Masters, then Doctors. Those are the four different degrees you can get. and they are respectively in the order i just listed off.
I will get my Associates in two years, then move to getting my bachelors after that.

but I really like learning about different school systems elsewhere. thanks for sharing Sche!

----------


## Scheherazade

My books have arrived! I am trying not to panic.

 :Yikes:

----------


## Veho

> My books have arrived! I am trying not to panic.


Good luck, hope you enjoy your studies. And don't panic!

I'm doing two modules this year; one in English language and the other is literature. I'm looking forward to starting them.

----------


## Niamh

> Oh, don't say that!How many credits are these courses? Try not to overload.


I am though.  :Frown:  i'm so far behind its not even funny. Sniff Sniff. 
The courses are a 15 pointer and a 30 pointer. One finishes at christmas and the other in May. I'll probably do another short course in feb, 10 pointer in Geology, Plate techtonics. My fav!  :Smile: 




> My books have arrived! I am trying not to panic.


I'm still waiting on mine.  :Frown:  




> Good luck, hope you enjoy your studies. And don't panic!
> 
> I'm doing two modules this year; one in English language and the other is literature. I'm looking forward to starting them.


Best of Luck Veho!  :Smile:  How did the latin go?

----------


## Veho

> I am though.  i'm so far behind its not even funny. Sniff Sniff. 
> The courses are a 15 pointer and a 30 pointer. One finishes at christmas and the other in May. I'll probably do another short course in feb, 10 pointer in Geology, Plate techtonics. My fav! 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on mine.  
> 
> 
> Best of Luck Veho!  How did the latin go?


Thank you! I changed back to a Literature degree as I decided that's what I'm most interested in, so I'm not doing the Latin anymore (at least not for a couple of years).

I hope you can catch up with your studies. I can sympathise as it's very difficult to keep on track and keep motivated sometimes. I'm sure you'll surprise yourself though, so don't give up heart!

----------


## Scheherazade

> I am though.  i'm so far behind its not even funny. Sniff Sniff.


Don't give up, please, Niamh. Try to spare couple of days and put together as much as you can. Panic always acts as a good stimulant  :Smile:  


> The courses are a 15 pointer and a 30 pointer. One finishes at christmas and the other in May.


I like the short courses but there are none any at MA level.

----------


## Jazz_

I'm about 3/4 of the way through my first year (it's gone very quickly!)

I'm on holidays for 2 weeks, followed by 4 weeks of classes (then exams  :Wink: )
Hopefully I can scrape through and get the minimum average I need (already planning my graduate degree  :Biggrin: )

So I finish in November, and don't start again until March - plenty of time for my trip to Vietnam, Thailand and Cambodia  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Where are all the students??

My first assignment is due on 23/11. I should take advantage of the half term and start worrying about it but probably that won't happen.

----------


## Scheherazade

Again:


> Where are all the students??





> My first assignment is due on 23/11. I should take advantage of the half term and start worrying about it but probably that won't happen.


Of course, it did not and here I am trying to put my assignment together without hyperventilating only three days before the due date... Hearing that some of my classmates have already sent theirs off is not helping either.

I will be very happy with 70%.

----------


## Hurricane

> Again:Of course, it did not and here I am trying to put my assignment together without hyperventilating only three days before the due date... Hearing that some of my classmates have already sent theirs off is not helping either.
> 
> I will be very happy with 70%.


That sounds about right for where I am too...
I can take solace in that it'll all be done by Wednesday. Unfortunately, that means everything has to be completed by Wednesday.

----------


## Scheherazade

> That sounds about right for where I am too...
> I can take solace in that it'll all be done by Wednesday. Unfortunately, that means everything has to be completed by Wednesday.


So, only 72 hours to go!  :Smilewinkgrin: 

I have decided to submit mine tomorrow night without waiting for the final hour for a change. Hopefully, I will manage a C.

----------


## Niamh

Been a while since i posted in here! Finally finished the Archaeology course and submitted my ECA at the end of Oct. Result on 17th Dec. Fingerscrossed i pass. I'll be happy if i scrape 50%! 
Just started two courses. A heritage one at the beginning of Oct. First assignment submitted on Friday Morning. My usual last minute panic  :Biggrin:  I also started a course intitled Voices and Texts a couple of weeks back. so far its interesting.

----------


## Scheherazade

KitKats on the house!

Just submitted my first assignment and a full 24 hours ahead of the deadline!  :Banana: 

The next one is in two months' time but considering the January laziness that will settle on me, I should try to get some work done before that!

(Yup, can see that happening!  :Sosp: )

----------


## Niamh

I just got my assignment back! Quickest assignment I've ever gotten back! 
74% in TMA01 for A180.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

That's great, Niamh!  :Smile: 

Do you submit your assignments electronically? If so, how do you "get them back"?

----------


## Niamh

Yes i submit mine electronically. You go to the EMA?ETA service link on the OU student Homepage, look at the list of TMA's for your relevant on and click on collect. Then you download the documents; your corrected TMA with tutor comments and the PT3 form which has your result and over all comment from the tutor.  :Smile:  the mark shows up on my student homepage. Do you not get your electronically?

----------


## Veho

Hello fellow students  :Wave:  Hope everyone's having a successful term/semester/year/what not, so far...

I just want to have a little moan because I have 1300 words of my assignment left to do for midnight and I don't know what to write... Uh oh... they're always left to the last minute... I'm sure I'm not the only one guilty of that..

----------


## Nightshade

Ok so I am seriously looking at doing teaching, as I can't currently do a PGCE or other teaching degree thought I would start with a TESOL/ TEFL but tell me does this not seem repetative? 




> Finally, a quality distance learning Masters programme that you can afford! This modular programme offered as a partnership between Notting Hill College & Pebble Hills University allows you to gain credit for your previous training and allows you to continue working as you gain a professional credential that will open doors all over the world.
> 
> Phase One of the programme is the Notting Hill College TEFL certificate (6 credits). Alternate TEFL Certificate programmes can be accepted upon approval. Fill out our application form to learn more.
> 
> Phase Two of the programme is Notting Hill College TESOL Diploma (Diploma in the Theories & Methodologies of TESOL) offered completely by distance learning (20 credits). The TESOL Diploma consists of four research-based modules in current topics in TESOL.
> 
> Phase Three A: of the programme is Notting Hill College Advanced TESOL Diploma offered completely by distance learning (4 credits). The Advanced TESOL Diploma covers the topics of Management, Evaluation and Research, Course Development, English Origin and Integrated Topics in TESOL. 
> 
> Phase Three B: is the writing of a 20,000 word dissertation 6 credits. 
> ...


Especially concidering I am most likley to go for the advanced diploma staright off why would I then go and do repeative modules? It makes no sense.... 

Of course someone has offered me a job at a brand new school ( due to open in 2 and a half years ) if I go for Montessori Teaching method...but that is ex[ensive and not really a very marketable degree...oh what do I do?!

----------


## Niamh

> Hello fellow students  Hope everyone's having a successful term/semester/year/what not, so far...
> 
> I just want to have a little moan because I have 1300 words of my assignment left to do for midnight and I don't know what to write... Uh oh... they're always left to the last minute... I'm sure I'm not the only one guilty of that..


I'm also guilty as charged.  :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

I passed SA188! woohoo! now all i need is to get my result for TMA02 for A180 and i'll be happy!

----------


## motherhubbard

Way to go Niamh!!

----------


## Hurricane

Only one more final stands between me and being at home. Oh, that and an eight hour drive. Gah!

----------


## Scheherazade

> I have decided to submit mine tomorrow night without waiting for the final hour for a change. Hopefully, I will manage a C.


I did get the C I was expecting/aiming for though it does not make feel happy at all. :-/

Should try a little harder for the next assignment maybe.

----------


## papayahed

> I did get the C I was expecting/aiming for though it does not make feel happy at all. :-/


You got a C?????

----------


## Scheherazade

*Niamh>*Congrats!  :Smile: 


> You got a C?????


I know...

*hangs head*

----------


## Niamh

A C is still a good mark in my book.  :Smile:  good on you Scher!

I've signed up for another course. Start Writing fiction. woot!

----------


## motherhubbard

Man- I'm thinking about starting a master's program in February. I don't know- I dread it but I want that degree. My work will pay for half.

----------


## kasie

Niamh, Scher, MotherH - you are Gluttons for Punishment! But good luck in your endeavours.

----------


## Niamh

Only a couple of weeks left of the heritage course and the panic of the final assignment is setting in! doesnt help I have an assignment for the Voices and Texts Course the week after. Waiting on the first of the assignments from that course to come back. worried would be the word i'd use. 
However in saying that i'm looking forward to the Fiction writing course!

Hows school going for everyone else?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I got a C this semester, too. It was my first one. And it was a C-. 

 :Frown2:

----------


## Niamh

Just got my result back for TMA01 for my Voices and Texts course. 76% I'm quite pleased with the result, especially considering the big mess up at the end!  :Biggrin:  Now i just got to get the final TMA for Heritage? Whose Heritage? out of the way for Friday Week.  :Willy Nilly:

----------


## Big Dante

> Just got my result back for TMA01 for my Voices and Texts course. 76% I'm quite pleased with the result, especially considering the big mess up at the end!  Now i just got to get the final TMA for Heritage? Whose Heritage? out of the way for Friday Week.


Well done  :Smile: 

Ahhh, back to school next week  :Party:  <------  :Icon Bs:

----------


## Scheherazade

About to submit another assignment; aiming for another C, which seems to be the theme of the year.

:-/

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Oh is this a school type/exam thread?

I just took a practice QTS skills test in maths and English. I passed the English (should hope so) but failed the maths quite dramatically. I can do maths though, I just need to recap things, but I'm not good with the timed mental arithmetic, too much like pain - I wouldn't even have bothered with it but Mrs Neely told me to have a go as she had just equally failed. The tests can be found on the TDA website, online tests. Have a go if you are really sad like me and Mrs Neely and do English and maths tests in our spare time for fun. I'm sure life was not meant to be like this...

Edit: do you believe in an alternative universe, for example whereby another Mr Neely can be found drifting around Paris with groups of good looking, intelligent people necking fine wine? I'm just joking, can't be having as much fun as this one...

----------


## kasie

I believe we may have bumped into each other there a few weeks back, Neely - we paused briefly to discuss the meaning of life but our good-looking, intelligent friends hurried us on to the next party.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I passed the English (should hope so) but failed the maths quite dramatically.


You know what this means, right? Had you been at student at my College, they would have sent you to one of my classes to "improve" your Numeracy! 

Life is such fun at times! 

 :Ihih: 


Just submitted my assignment; happy that I managed to complete it without asking for an extension despite everything. I will be disappointed if I don't get a C.

And next assignment sounds even more interesting!  :Conehead:

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Kasie, yes, didn't we meet just outside of the opera house - y'know by the fountain? We had a nice cool glass of something golden and then had to depart to do something dull (oh no, if it is an alternative universe that wouldn't have to happen of course, silly me).

Round 2 tonight - me Vs Mrs Neely. I'm going to win both today - that is, I'm going to try to fail with a higher mark in maths than her, maybe even try to pass it!! I'm not even going to have a drink before today, but after. I'll report back later with the exciting news of the results. Wish me luck...

Edit: Oh I wouldn't like to be in one of your classes, no offence of course, just would be scary. Are you sticking up for me or Mrs Neely in the second test? I assume that you will stick up for me, not one for supporting the girls eh??

----------


## Niamh

Best of luck with the assignment! I have one due friday.  :Frown: 

But on another note my writing course is soon to start!  :Smile:

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

:Arf:  Beaten by one on both tests. Now got a headache with the stupid maths test. Need a beer before I go insane. Did much better though, but oh...

Postcard from alternative Neely:

Weather here in Rome is just fine. Currently sat outside the Piazza del Fancio with a group of intelligent, attractive people. Kasie is coming down in a bit fresh from a Wagner thing. 

It's beautiful here. Ciao.

----------


## kasie

Hold that thought, Neely - I'm on my way, just have to drag myself away from yet another party.  :Yawn: 

But you still passed the Maths test, didn't you?

----------


## paranoia

School bells over 3 years and never did I think I would go. 
They don't ring so bad after all.  :Smile:

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> Hold that thought, Neely - I'm on my way, just have to drag myself away from yet another party. 
> 
> But you still passed the Maths test, didn't you?


No failed, but only by two. There not real or for anything though. What annoyed me, really annoyed me, is that Mrs Neely beat me by one on both the English and the Maths. I was not happy about that at all. :Mad:

----------


## Veho

Just got two assignment results back: 74% and 68%. Not very pleased with myself  :Frown:

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> No failed, but only by two. There not real or for anything though. What annoyed me, really annoyed me, is that Mrs Neely beat me by one on both the English and the Maths. I was not happy about that at all.


Hee, hee, passed the maths!! 19/28, thrown the gauntlet down to Mrs Neely, ha, ha...

----------


## OrphanPip

I got 19/28 on my first try with the maths, but the mental arithmetic part is brutal, I don't think I've ever been able to do math that quickly in my head.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Yes it is nasty, you can use paper though to jot down the numbers, I didn't know that the first time.

If anybody else wants to join in the fun,  :Shocked:  here are the tests:
http://www.tda.gov.uk/skillstestsonl...nt_engine.html

----------


## OrphanPip

> Yes it is nasty, you can use paper though to jot down the numbers, I didn't know that the first time.


Oh ya I should have done that, there were a couple times that I just missed a number and couldn't answer.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> Oh ya I should have done that, there were a couple times that I just missed a number and couldn't answer.


That would have knocked up your score a bit. 

I'm too old for the maths. I could do all that 15 years ago, but I'm getting on for 33 now - still I passed though!!

----------


## OrphanPip

I'm just bad at multiplication in my head, I can do fractions and percentages, but multiplication is trickier.

Edit: I got 35/48 on the English test, I bombed the punctuation part.

----------


## kasie

> Hee, hee, passed the maths!! 19/28, thrown the gauntlet down to Mrs Neely, ha, ha...


Congratulations! You'll be free for a beach party in St Tropez then?

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> I'm just bad at multiplication in my head, I can do fractions and percentages, but multiplication is trickier.
> 
> Edit: I got 35/48 on the English test, I bombed the punctuation part.


Yes I'm getting scores around that but some of the punctuation is subjective in places I feel. Also there are genuine mistakes/website errors later on in the English ones which makes it harder to score for sure. 




> Congratulations! You'll be free for a beach party in St Tropez then?


 :FRlol: Yes yes Paris and Rome are sooo last week. The beach party in St Tropez is just the thing, could do with a little tan anyway, might as well take advantage of the free-vintage-champagne-exclusive beach party as well. Meet you there 'round five. Organic BBQ for 6/6.30.

Back in the other universe, beat Mrs Neely on the practice maths test... :Smile: ? :Sosp: ?? :Rolleyes: ??? :Mad: ...

----------


## Veho

I hate assignments!! If only we could study and learn but not have so many of these to write! This one is very difficult; don't know how to begin.

----------


## Big Dante

First day of college tomorrow, this should be interesting.

----------


## kasie

What are you studying, Big D?

----------


## Niamh

> I hate assignments!! If only we could study and learn but not have so many of these to write! This one is very difficult; don't know how to begin.


What you doing at the moment?

----------


## Veho

> What you doing at the moment?


That assignment was for U211 (Exploring the English Language). I've just sent it off, but it was the most difficult one I've had to do with the OU so far. Thank goodness it's done though, lol. Do you not get a great sense of achievement when you've sent them off? I'm doing A210 along side it as well. Got a Romantic poetry comparison coming up. 

Are your modules going okay? What are your plans?

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Got the exact same score as Mrs Neely on the last English, 33, damn! 

My last ever uni modules start next week - 12 weeks and then I will have got my degree, finally. Seven years of part-time study! Let me tell you now, I am going to get so drunk on the final day, so drunk and will collect my BA like it is a crown of glory brought by the gods of Belgian beer and wild dance.

Alternative Neely is taking a short walking trip in the Lake District and drinking a lot of freshly prepared coffee in cute little coffee shops. He is also taking delight in browsing niche second-hand bookshops and leisurely sipping real ales by the fireside of quiet pubs. It is nearly spring there.

----------


## Veho

> Got the exact same score as Mrs Neely on the last English, 33, damn! 
> 
> *My last ever uni modules start next week - 12 weeks and then I will have got my degree, finally. Seven years of part-time study!* Let me tell you now, I am going to get so drunk on the final day, so drunk and will collect my BA like it is a crown of glory brought by the gods of Belgian beer and wild dance.
> 
> Alternative Neely is taking a short walking trip in the Lake District and drinking a lot of freshly prepared coffee in cute little coffee shops. He is also taking delight in browsing niche second-hand bookshops and leisurely sipping real ales by the fireside of quiet pubs. It is nearly spring there.


I bet you're eagerly anticipating that! I'm rather jealous. Are you going to do a Masters? I think I'll be tempted to, once I've got my degree. You might get withdrawal symptoms...

----------


## Big Dante

> What are you studying, Big D?


Maths, English Writing, Religion - Philosophy, Sports Science and Athelete Development. 
I'm happy with all my subjects, should be a good year.

----------


## kasie

Is that 'Things that have been written in English' or 'Things *I* write in English?' Either way it seems to me you will have your work cut out - Good Luck!




> .....Alternative Neely is taking a short walking trip in the Lake District and drinking a lot of freshly prepared coffee in cute little coffee shops. He is also taking delight in browsing niche second-hand bookshops and leisurely sipping real ales by the fireside of quiet pubs. It is nearly spring there.


I know just the place - see you there. Last time I was in the Lake District, the daffodils were out, beside the lake, beneath the trees - really - and there was this chap wandering about on his own muttering 'What rhymes with "cloud"?' - no, not really....

----------


## SilentMute

If I can get financial aide, I'm thinking of returning to college to get my A.A. I'm only nine credits away from getting it, though six credits are math. :Sick:  Not my best subject, math.  :Nonod: 

I went to vocational school because I was convinced that college was robbing me of my life precious. I thought vocational school would give me more applicable experience that could help me get a job. I got a certificate for medical coding. Unfortunately, employers want certified medical coders (I got a certifcate of completion--but there are certification tests to take). Many are asking for A.A.s too.

So, I've decided to put off job hunting and focus on my studies. I need my certification. I want to learn Spanish, since being bilingual is now almost a requirement. I'm thinking of changing my liberal arts degree to Accounting. Health INformation Management is more complimentary to coding, but I'm worried that an allergy to TB screens may keep me from getting most coding jobs. If I can't find a doctor that will sign off on me, I will never get a job in a hospital, nursing home, or home health agency. So I'm thinking of Accounting. It is a nice extra skill with coding, and it may not hurt to have a back-up career. :/

----------


## Niamh

> That assignment was for U211 (Exploring the English Language). I've just sent it off, but it was the most difficult one I've had to do with the OU so far. Thank goodness it's done though, lol. Do you not get a great sense of achievement when you've sent them off? I'm doing A210 along side it as well. Got a Romantic poetry comparison coming up. 
> 
> Are your modules going okay? What are your plans?


I know so many doing A210 at the moment and my facebook page is full of people cursing two poets in particular.  :Tongue:  
I've an assignment due for A150 (voices and Texts) on Thurs. Got to write a poem. Was fun. 

On another note though.... I PASSED A180!!!!! WOOT!

----------


## kasie

Congratulations, Niamh. 

Which two poets?

----------


## Veho

> I know so many doing A210 at the moment and my facebook page is full of people cursing two poets in particular.  
> I've an assignment due for A150 (voices and Texts) on Thurs. Got to write a poem. Was fun. 
> 
> On another note though.... I PASSED A180!!!!! WOOT!


Congrats!!! How chuffed are you!!  :Banana: 

Writing a poem for an assignment does sound fun! Are you planning on doing the creative writing module?




> Which two poets?


Wordsworth and Blake. 

I haven't started it yet but I'm sure I'll be cursing by the end of the night, lol.

----------


## Niamh

> Congrats!!! How chuffed are you!!


Delighted! It was by far the toughest assignment i've had to do so far. Two months worth of research. Didnt think i'd do so well! got 78% so definitely relieved.




> Writing a poem for an assignment does sound fun! Are you planning on doing the creative writing module?


Sure am! Possibly in Sept/ Oct. You?




> Wordsworth and Blake. 
> 
> I haven't started it yet but I'm sure I'll be cursing by the end of the night, lol.


I know a few people who have been working on it for over a week and are still cursing it.  :Frown:

----------


## Veho

> Delighted! It was by far the toughest assignment i've had to do so far. Two months worth of research. Didnt think i'd do so well! got 78% so definitely relieved.
> 
> Sure am! Possibly in Sept/ Oct. You?
> 
> I know a few people who have been working on it for over a week and are still cursing it.


I'm interested in it, but don't know if I can fit it in. I'll have to see... You'll have to let me know what you think of it when you start!

Sent my assignment off eventually, but I'm not happy with it really; could have done with a longer word limit. Onwards and upwards though.

----------


## Niamh

I finally got mine off too.

Have you joined in the Uni face off on Facebook?

----------


## Veho

> I finally got mine off too.
> 
> Have you joined in the Uni face off on Facebook?


Nah, but only because I don't have Facebook!  :Smile: 

Have you got your result yet? I haven't...

----------


## Niamh

> Nah, but only because I don't have Facebook! 
> 
> Have you got your result yet? I haven't...


Nope. No sign yet but its still early days. I just hope my poem gets a good reaction!

----------


## Niamh

Feuw! Another TMA result, and stress lifted! 71% for TMA02 for A150! 
Just got TMA01 for A174 in two weeks time!  :Sick:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Is school over yet?  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

No.  :Frown:  I'm waiting for one assignment to come back and have one due on thursday.  :Frown:

----------


## Veho

I don't know if I should carry on with this degree if the best I can achieve in Lit. is 60%. I wasn't aiming for mediocrity.

----------


## kasie

Keep going, Veho - you'll regret it all your life if you fall by the wayside at this stage. Take a refreshing break - if you can - and start again with renewed determination. Ask for a review of your paper with a sympathetic tutor, if that's possible, he/she may be able to help you improve your exam technique. The very best of luck with the rest of your course.

----------


## Veho

> Keep going, Veho - you'll regret it all your life if you fall by the wayside at this stage. Take a refreshing break - if you can - and start again with renewed determination. Ask for a review of your paper with a sympathetic tutor, if that's possible, he/she may be able to help you improve your exam technique. The very best of luck with the rest of your course.


Thank you, Kasie. Sometimes we need a good bit of positive advice - and you're right, I really would regret giving up now.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am not doing very well this year gradewise... I got two Ds :-/ But I am still enjoying the course material and feel that I am learning a lot... So, even though the grades do not indicate it, I think it is not a waste of time.

Keep going, Veho!  :Smile:

----------


## Veho

> I am not doing very well this year gradewise... I got two Ds :-/ But I am still enjoying the course material and feel that I am learning a lot... So, even though the grades do not indicate it, I think it is not a waste of time.
> 
> Keep going, Veho!


I guess grades aren't the most important thing really, as long as it's enjoyable and new things are being learned (which seems to be true for both of us). Good luck to you for the rest of your course!

----------


## Vonny

You all are so lucky. I'm so envious of you.

----------


## kasie

> I am not doing very well this year gradewise... I got two Ds :-/ But I am still enjoying the course material and feel that I am learning a lot... So, even though the grades do not indicate it, I think it is not a waste of time.
> 
> Keep going, Veho!


Glad you are enjoying the content at least, you course-crazy person, you - Will Ds get you a Pass? Hope so - good luck with the rest of it.

I went back to Welsh classes this morning, having not so much as opened the book since before I went away in March.... However, I thought I would get ahead of the game by preparing a few answers to the FAQ at the beginning of each term - so I went in with a prepared reply to What did you do last weekend? Did you go away in the holiday? and Did you watch the Royal Wedding? And sure enough, the tutor started with me - Did you go anywhere over Easter? He told the class that 'a lot of work' had gone into the preparation of my account of the trip to New York - little did he know of my last minute panic over breakfast!!

----------


## Niamh

Jeez its been a while! The last couple of months have been college stress stress stress. I'm never juggling two courses again. I could sleep for a decade!
However college is now over for the summer! Hurrah!! I'm free to waste hours of my days on litnet again!  :Cheers2: 
Got TMA03 back from A150- Voices and Texts 64% disappointing but I couldn't stand Hard Times so I think it affected my grade. Oh well! Exam done and dusted for the course. Just have to wait for the result now! :S
Got TMA02 back from A174- Start Writing Fiction 73%. Could have done way better if I had the time to properly re-edit it and redraft it. Oh well!
Starting A215- Creative Writing in Oct. My first level 2 course.
The encouragement in this thread has been great and really kept me going, especially from you Scher!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Glad you are enjoying the content at least, you course-crazy person, you - Will Ds get you a Pass? Hope so - good luck with the rest of it.


I managed to get some better grades later on and submitted my final assignment mid September. Will find out how I did in December.

And now, after four years, I do not have anything to study for at the moment. Decided to take a break till February as the last course I took was very heavy.

How is everyone else doing? Who is studying/taking courses this term?

----------


## motherhubbard

It looks like I'll be starting graduate school in February. I'm a little nervous. My under grad stuff was pretty consuming and I'm working full time now.

----------


## Scheherazade

> It looks like I'll be starting graduate school in February. I'm a little nervous. My under grad stuff was pretty consuming and I'm working full time now.


Good luck, MotherH! Been doing the same since last year and it is not an easy ride but even more rewarding for it.

Passed my course from last year and started a new one in February... Been informed by my tutor that I am supposed to dedicate at least 12 hours a week to my studies  :Goof:  Considering that that is the amount of time I usually spare just before the assignments, wondering how it will turn out this term.

----------


## OrphanPip

I got accepted to grad school but I haven't confirmed the offer yet, I'm still procrastinating over whether I want to do it.

----------


## kasie

Many congratulations, Scher. :Party: 

I had been wondering about your courses - you seem to have so many reading challenges going on at the moment, I sort of suspected you didn't have any course work hanging over you!

Go for it, OrphanPip - you'll regret it if you don't.

Congrats to you too, Motherhubbard, it will all be worth it.

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you, Kasie  :Smile: 

Interestingly enough I find myself wanting to read more (and spending longer hours on the Forum as well) when I have to study! 

Hope you decide to go ahead, Pip... I have always regretted not completing my MA right after getting my degree. When does it start if you decide to go ahead?

Anyone else studying this term?

----------


## OrphanPip

It would start in September, I've got until Friday to confirm.

----------


## Paulclem

I'm still doing my L5 Maths for teaching, which is really good. It's an online course where we meet every month with the others on the course and the lecturers.

----------


## Scheherazade

> It would start in September, I've got until Friday to confirm.


So, tell us then...


> I'm still doing my L5 Maths for teaching, which is really good. It's an online course where we meet every month with the others on the course and the lecturers.


Three cheers for online courses! They make life much easier and interesting!

I have an assignment due next week and I am finding it hard to concentrate. There is often a direct correlation between the number of my posts and urgency of my assignment.

 :Goof:

----------


## Paulclem

> So, tell us then...Three cheers for online courses! They make life much easier and interesting!
> 
> I have an assignment due next week and I am finding it hard to concentrate. There is often a direct correlation between the number of my posts and urgency of my assignment.


Me too. I'd do some tonight but I'm just too knackered.

----------


## OrphanPip

> So, tell us then...


I got another offer on Thursday, from McGill, so I'm going to accept that one and stay in Montreal.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I got another offer on Thursday, from McGill, so I'm going to accept that one and stay in Montreal.


All the best, Pip!  :Smile: 

What will you study?


Another assignment looming...

Why is it that while I am perfectly happy to do my course readings (actually love them), putting something on the paper is so very difficult?

----------


## Scheherazade

Bump!

Trying to work on my end-of-term project. No go.

I would like to take this opportunity to point out that I have not been impressed with this year's turn out. Hoping that there will be more of us studying and being miserable together next year.

If you haven't yet, there are two more months to enroll. Jus' sayin'.

*looks at Papaya's general direction in particular*

 :Toetap05:

----------


## OrphanPip

> All the best, Pip! 
> 
> What will you study?


My thesis proposal was on the incorporation of disguise as a theatrical technique into early prose narratives and how it was transformed gradually to fit the new form, with special attention paid to how these transformation reflect class and gender concerns of the times.

Edit: Well, one of my proposals, I also proposed looking at how stock characters were adapted and changed between the Jacobean period comedies and the Restoration.

----------


## Scheherazade

> My thesis proposal was on the incorporation of disguise as a theatrical technique into early prose narratives and how it was transformed gradually to fit the new form, with special attention paid to how these transformation reflect class and gender concerns of the times.
> 
> Edit: Well, one of my proposals, I also proposed looking at how stock characters were adapted and changed between the Jacobean period comedies and the Restoration.


I thought you would be studying Biology or something similar...

Those sound interesting topics to concentrate on... And a real change of direction for you. Will you still be working if you decide to go ahead with MA?

----------


## OrphanPip

> I thought you would be studying Biology or something similar...
> 
> Those sound interesting topics to concentrate on... And a real change of direction for you. Will you still be working if you decide to go ahead with MA?


Haha, well I have both the BS and the BA now so I could have, but I don't have much interest in doing an MS

I'm probably going to do the MA full-time so I'll be working part-time. I did the BA part-time, but I don't think I want to spend that long doing the MA, also it would exclude me from a number of funding opportunities I get from being full-time.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Haha, well I have both the BS and the BA now so I could have, but I don't have much interest in doing an MS
> 
> I'm probably going to do the MA full-time so I'll be working part-time. I did the BA part-time, but I don't think I want to spend that long doing the MA, also it would exclude me from a number of funding opportunities I get from being full-time.


Oh, congratulations on BA!  :Smile: 

It does take a long time to do your MA part-time. I am taking one module at a time and oh boy... However, I cannot opt for full-time so better than never getting it.

Hope you get a place at the university of your choice. Don't forget to come here and whine at assignment times - that's what I do  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, it is that time of the year... Again.

Classes are starting and I have been told I am taking a relatively easy class this term. 

Here's to hoping!

----------


## Pensive

Starting university from 20th September hopefully (though it means I would probably be too late since classes have already started and there would be a lot to catch up with!). Apparently I am the only one in the class who is going to arrive so late.  :Frown: 

Also a bit annoyed at having been offered a 50 percent tuition fee waiver (scholarship) for Middle East Technical University so late now when I have already got admission in a university (and actually got my visa/residence permit too). Too late to do anything about it, but it would probably have been easier to adjust in Turkey where weather is more favorable and culture more similar and easy to adjust into as compared to Eastern Europe! (not to mention people a lot more friendlier!  :Tongue: ) But no use regretting what's done and I must make the best of what I have already chosen!

----------


## OrphanPip

> Well, it is that time of the year... Again.
> 
> Classes are starting and I have been told I am taking a relatively easy class this term. 
> 
> Here's to hoping!


I returned to McGill on Wednesday for the first time in 4 years, and I had forgotten how horribly hilly and far away everything is on campus. The uphill walk to the graduate lounge today, combined with a case of pneumonia, nearly killed me. Blerg.

My courses don't seem to be too heavy from my perspective. One is a thesis preparation pass/fail thing that I just have to show up to in order to complete. I'm doing a course on Old English Language and Medieval Literature, which will probably be challenging, but I don't have the first lecture until Monday. My other course is on the Renaissance English epic, I have to have 2 topics chosen by Wednesday: one on Spenser and one on Milton. It doesn't seem like too much work though, it's only two 20 minute presentations and two 12 page papers.

----------


## Paulclem

> Well, it is that time of the year... Again.
> 
> Classes are starting and I have been told I am taking a relatively easy class this term. 
> 
> Here's to hoping!


I'm taking Maths for ESOL learners this year. It'll be a two session class - 5 hours a week. It should be interesting. It's also in the building I manage, so it will be easy to organise. We're wondering what effect the Functional Skills will have on the maths attainment. We predict that levels will drop - in particular for ex-ESOL learners.

----------


## qimissung

Scher, what class will you be taking?

Pensive, why will you be arriving late? Also, I'm not sure I understood what you were saying about going to Turkey as opposed to Eastern Europe? Can you transfer later if you think Turkey would be a better choice?

Good luck, OP. It sounds fun, except for the 12 page papers.  :Biggrin: 

Enjoy, Paul Clem. What are Functional Skills? And Maths attainment? And why do they put an "s" on the end of Math in the UK? Thanks.

I may, *may* take some language classes. They are stand alone, I guess. In other words, not toward a degree. I've just wanted to study a couple of different languages for awhile now, so I may go forward with that idea. I'm not very good at self-discipline, so we'll see how it goes. Can I still come here and talk about class?

----------


## Shevek

> I returned to McGill on Wednesday for the first time in 4 years, and I had forgotten how horribly hilly and far away everything is on campus. The uphill walk to the graduate lounge today, combined with a case of pneumonia, nearly killed me. Blerg.
> 
> My courses don't seem to be too heavy from my perspective. One is a thesis preparation pass/fail thing that I just have to show up to in order to complete. I'm doing a course on Old English Language and Medieval Literature, which will probably be challenging, but I don't have the first lecture until Monday. My other course is on the Renaissance English epic, I have to have 2 topics chosen by Wednesday: one on Spenser and one on Milton. It doesn't seem like too much work though, it's only two 20 minute presentations and two 12 page papers.


Are you in a one-year program or a two-year one, assuming you're doing an M.A.? I'm still looking into grad school and it seems one-year programs with a research essay component are the trend nowadays.

----------


## OrphanPip

> Are you in a one-year program or a two-year one, assuming you're doing an M.A.? I'm still looking into grad school and it seems one-year programs with a research essay component are the trend nowadays.


One-year programs are pretty much the norm now, McGill is one of the last 2-year programs in the country as far as I know. McGill offers you the opportunity to do it in 1 or 2 years, keeping in mind that the 1 year programs are 3 semesters and the 2 just give you an extra semester for concentrating on thesis writing. 

Some of the MA programs don't even have research paper options, UoT has gone to an entirely course based MA. I was also put off by UoT's large MA cohort size, and relatively high tuition in comparison to McGill.

From speaking with the graduate coordinator and a member of the admission committee, I've been told there is a lot of interest in doing away with MA theses, because they are increasingly viewed as redundant and less useful than a broader education at the MA level. The trend in the lit departments seems to be towards more rounded students and less specialization.

McGill's research paper option is relatively long at 50-60 pages, and involves a formal defence like a thesis. So, McGill remains slightly more demanding than some of the other MA programs in the country. It also has the benefit of smaller classes and good Graduate Student to faculty ratio. Although, UoT has fantastic faculty and the best library in the country, especially for Can. Lit.

The thesis option still being available at McGill is also an interesting attraction for those who want to really develop a complex argument at the MA level. McGill also offers a lot of support for conference submission and participation by MAs. I've heard McMaster is also very good about supporting their MAs. I chose not to attend McMaster, but the funding I was offered was very generous. Ottawa U also had surprisingly good fellowships and guaranteed TAship for applicants with 3.8/4.0 or higher GPAs. That was initially my fall-back application, but I was tempted by the money they offered me.

Edit: I haven't decided on whether I will do a RP or a full thesis yet, I want to secure a supervisor before I make that final decision.

----------


## Shevek

> One-year programs are pretty much the norm now, McGill is one of the last 2-year programs in the country as far as I know. McGill offers you the opportunity to do it in 1 or 2 years, keeping in mind that the 1 year programs are 3 semesters and the 2 just give you an extra semester for concentrating on thesis writing. 
> 
> Some of the MA programs don't even have research paper options, UoT has gone to an entirely course based MA. I was also put off by UoT's large MA cohort size, and relatively high tuition in comparison to McGill.
> 
> From speaking with the graduate coordinator and a member of the admission committee, I've been told there is a lot of interest in doing away with MA theses, because they are increasingly viewed as redundant and less useful than a broader education at the MA level. The trend in the lit departments seems to be towards more rounded students and less specialization.
> 
> McGill's research paper option is relatively long at 50-60 pages, and involves a formal defence like a thesis. So, McGill remains slightly more demanding than some of the other MA programs in the country. It also has the benefit of smaller classes and good Graduate Student to faculty ratio. Although, UoT has fantastic faculty and the best library in the country, especially for Can. Lit.
> 
> The thesis option still being available at McGill is also an interesting attraction for those who want to really develop a complex argument at the MA level. McGill also offers a lot of support for conference submission and participation by MAs. I've heard McMaster is also very good about supporting their MAs. I chose not to attend McMaster, but the funding I was offered was very generous. Ottawa U also had surprisingly good fellowships and guaranteed TAship for applicants with 3.8/4.0 or higher GPAs. That was initially my fall-back application, but I was tempted by the money they offered me.
> ...


Thanks for this info, especially about funding. I will probably end up doing a one-year program, then. 

I was told TAships are generally guaranteed to first-year M.A. students regardless of academic standing (at least in the history department at Carleton University). Is this incorrect?

----------


## OrphanPip

> Thanks for this info, especially about funding. I will probably end up doing a one-year program, then. 
> 
> I was told TAships are generally guaranteed to first-year M.A. students regardless of academic standing (at least in the history department at Carleton University). Is this incorrect?


Depends on the school many of the smaller but fairly well funded schools, like McMaster or York, guarantee. It's pretty difficult to get MA funding at UoT, unless you manage to secure a SSHRC grant the final year of your undergrad.

McGill guarantees you a fellowship, TAships aren't scarce but they are prioritized to PhD and 2nd year MAs. My fellowship covers my tuition comfortably, as a Quebec resident I pay less than the other students.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> McGill's research paper option is relatively long at 50-60 pages, and involves a formal defence like a thesis.


Jesus Christ.  :Sick:

----------


## Paulclem

> Scher, what class will you be taking?
> 
> Pensive, why will you be arriving late? Also, I'm not sure I understood what you were saying about going to Turkey as opposed to Eastern Europe? Can you transfer later if you think Turkey would be a better choice?
> 
> Good luck, OP. It sounds fun, except for the 12 page papers. 
> 
> Enjoy, Paul Clem. What are Functional Skills? And Maths attainment? And why do they put an "s" on the end of Math in the UK? Thanks.
> 
> I may, *may* take some language classes. They are stand alone, I guess. In other words, not toward a degree. I've just wanted to study a couple of different languages for awhile now, so I may go forward with that idea. I'm not very good at self-discipline, so we'll see how it goes. Can I still come here and talk about class?


Functional skills are a new set of qualifications designed to be taken as a preparation for our standard 16 year olds school qualification. It is used for adults and kids in school. The idea was to have qualifications that reflected everyday problems but which also tested metacognitive skills. We have them in Maths, English and ICT. I don't know why you don't put an s on maths. Perhaps you regard it as a count noun already.

Pardon the typos - just corrected. The phone is awkward when editing - or it may be another manifestation of my churlish fingers.

----------


## Pensive

> Pensive, why will you be arriving late? Also, I'm not sure I understood what you were saying about going to Turkey as opposed to Eastern Europe? Can you transfer later if you think Turkey would be a better choice?


Actually I would have to reach my destination by traveling a long way (via Beijing and Helsinki) and appropriate flights are either full or irregular (plus I got to know the decision regarding the grant of my residence permit a bit late so there wasn't enough time to make proper travel arrangements at such a busy time of year). 

That's always a possibility but the credit-transfer system is very complicated and I do not have the option of deferring this scholarship!

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

> Thanks for this info, especially about funding. I will probably end up doing a one-year program, then. 
> 
> I was told TAships are generally guaranteed to first-year M.A. students regardless of academic standing (at least in the history department at Carleton University). Is this incorrect?


At my university--Southern Illinois University Edwardsville--TAships (and I'm talking about Teaching Assistantships, just so we're talking about the same thing) are definitely not guaranteed. It's a pretty competitive application process, and first year MA students getting it our the exception, though it does happen. I didn't get my TAship the first year I applied, but I did this year, which is my seconding the MA program. When the committee is deciding who to hire, academic standing is a large part of their decision. My GPA isn't top notch, but I got in because I already had a background n education and most of the committee members knew me. 

This is all just for the English department at my university. I don't know how other departments work--our English department is pretty picky, which is good.

Also, Canada's MA programs must not be as strenuous as the USA's. I've never heard of a one year MA program, and it's very difficult to complete an MA in two years--most elope take longer. I know I will.

----------


## OrphanPip

> Also, Canada's MA programs must not be as strenuous as the USA's. I've never heard of a one year MA program, and it's very difficult to complete an MA in two years--most elope take longer. I know I will.


It's the standard British model. And it's also literally a 12 month program with no summer break that usually spills over into September to November, so like 13-15 months in all.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Well, the American model would be at least 18 months (and most students will take classes over the summer). Note that I'm not claiming ours is somehow better because it's a longer program--yours is probably more intensive than ours.

----------


## OrphanPip

Well I'm in a two year program so it doesn't really apply to me.

----------


## qimissung

Mutatis, you misspelled disappointing. I'm disappointed.

Thank you, Paul. I like how you turned my question around. What do you mean by a count noun? To me it's Math, like English is English. It's probably just what we're each used to.


http://www.dailywritingtips.com/math-or-maths/

I found this. It says there's a good argument for using it either way.

Thank you, Pensive, for explaining. It sounds very complicated, but completely understandable concerning the transfer of credits and the scholarship. I hope your journey there is not arduous.

I'm starting a Chinese class tomorrow!  :Banana:  I'm so excited, I'm not sure why because even though I've always wanted to learn another language I'm really rotten at classes that require lots of memorization.

Good luck with school, OP, Mutatis and everyone!

----------


## OrphanPip

I won my uncontested election to the post of graduate representative on the curriculum committee. I got 6 votes! It feels less like a victory when no one runs against you.

----------


## Madhuri

I attended a trial class on Spanish. The teacher is Spanish and I liked how the class was conducted. I will most likely join the course on the basics in January. The diploma (DELE) exams are held in May every year and I think joining in Jan would be a better option. I am quite excited about it  :Smile:

----------


## qimissung

Uncontested! Congratulations are indeed in order, OrphanPip.  :Smile: 

Hola, Maddie. I know you'll enjoy Spanish. It's a pretty language and not too hard. I can read some, but can't speak it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Scher, what class will you be taking?


I have been concentrating on "Distance Learning" so there will be more of that in my future.

Re. Math vs Maths. To me "Maths" is natural because it is "Mathematics" as it is mentioned in the link you provided, Qimi.



> I got 6 votes!


Out of how many?  :Biggrin: 

That'll learn ya to volunteer and give up your hours to do something to "benefit" all!



> I attended a trial class on Spanish. The teacher is Spanish and I liked how the class was conducted. I will most likely join the course on the basics in January. The diploma (DELE) exams are held in May every year and I think joining in Jan would be a better option. I am quite excited about it


Sounds exciting, Maddie  :Smile: 

I promised myself to learn another language but not sure how or when. Why are only 24 hours in a day???

----------


## OrphanPip

> That'll learn ya to volunteer and give up your hours to do something to "benefit" all!


It's not too heavy a commitment, but I figured it would be somewhat useful for gaining some connections with the faculty.

Luckily for me, voting for my non-existent competition was not allowed, and I don't know how many votes in all were cast, but 6 out of 35ish possible votes isn't so bad. Especially for a completely irrelevant bureaucratic position.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Congrats Pip! I always knew you were destined for governance. 




> I returned to McGill on Wednesday for the first time in 4 years, and I had forgotten how horribly hilly and far away everything is on campus. The uphill walk to the graduate lounge today, combined with a case of pneumonia, nearly killed me. Blerg.


Mine is really hilly and spread out too - it's not horrible though, because of the altitude change. I was out of breath after walking to work in GC, but now I think I could literally run everywhere I go in Vancouver and be fine. It feels weird, because it seems like my body improved but I didn't have to work for it. Like I just did a quick 80's training montage or something.

----------


## Madhuri

> Hola, Maddie. I know you'll enjoy Spanish. It's a pretty language and not too hard. I can read some, but can't speak it.


Hola, Qimi  :Smile:  que tal?  :Smile: 

I think my situation will be the same. Just imagine an Indian speaking Spanish! If those who know the language hear me, they'll be rolling on the floor laughing at my accent  :Tongue:  It will sound funny, I am sure  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> It's not too heavy a commitment, but I figured it would be somewhat useful for gaining some connections with the faculty.
> 
> Luckily for me, voting for my non-existent competition was not allowed, and I don't know how many votes in all were cast, but 6 out of 35ish possible votes isn't so bad. Especially for a completely irrelevant bureaucratic position.


I am involved in curriculum committees and it is always interesting how it all works. Rarely one gets to achieve anything ground-breaking but still it is an opportunity to have a say.


Congratulations and all the best  :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm goin' back to school. Actually, I started several weeks ago. Still workin' and all that, just going to school part-time -- trying to pick up my second MA, this new one being in philosophy.

----------


## Sancho

I listened to couple of podcasts by The Grammar Girl today. Does that count? Great podcasts, but I'm afraid her lessons haven't quite kicked in yet in El Sancho's brain.

----------


## qimissung

> Hola, Qimi  que tal? 
> 
> I think my situation will be the same. Just imagine an Indian speaking Spanish! If those who know the language hear me, they'll be rolling on the floor laughing at my accent  It will sound funny, I am sure


muy bien, gracias, Maddie! Well, as long as you can laugh at yourself, it's all good. Learning a language is hard work! Fortunately, we've got the rest of our lives to learn it/them.  :Tongue: 

Maybe we can practice together a bit. You can write in Spanish on my page, and I'll answer. It can be Dick and Jane type stuff-it will have to be in my case.  :Biggrin: 

Congrats, Comedian. You have a gift for philosophy, I think. It's rigorous, and really requires logical thinking. I like to know bits and pieces of it, but going deeper scares me.  :Yikes: 

Ah, Grammar Girl. She's a lot of fun, isn't she, Sancho? I always turn to her page when I can't remember how to use lay/lie. I read it, apply it, then forget it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sancho

Qimi, I can see that you’re more advanced than me (or is it, I?). I’m still wrestling with those fine distinctions between a noun and a verb. As for the langish Spanquage, have you tried the Coffee Break Spanish podcasts?

Is it too obvious that Sancho has just figured out how to play podcasts in his car?

----------


## OrphanPip

I went to the rare books collection at the school library today, I got to page through a Fourth Folio Shakespeare, which was kind of neat.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Every year, my university selects one grad student to be a representative on their literature committee, and guess who they picked? This guy! (Commence jokes now.)

----------


## The Comedian

> Every year, my university selects one grad student to be a representative on their literature committee, and guess who they picked? This guy! (Commence jokes now.)


Moby-dick for one and all!

----------


## qimissung

I have heard of the Coffee Break podcasts, Sancho. I did the first one.  :Biggrin:  Once. I'll give them a whirl. They have French and Chinese, too, in addition to other languages.

Here's the link, Maddie:


http://radiolingua.com/cbs-step-1/


The BBC also has an online course:


http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/spanish/


Congrats, Mutatis.

That's really cool, OP. What did it look like? Did you feel somewhat awed-I would, I admit it!

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm goin' back to school. Actually, I started several weeks ago. Still workin' and all that, just going to school part-time -- trying to pick up my second MA, this new one being in philosophy.


good luck!  :Smile: 




> Every year, my university selects one grad student to be a representative on their literature committee, and guess who they picked? This guy! (Commence jokes now.)


Congratulations, Mutatis.

Let us know if you need a reference.

----------


## Sancho

> ...Just imagine an Indian speaking Spanish! If those who know the language hear me, they'll be rolling on the floor laughing at my accent  It will sound funny, I am sure


One thing found with Latinos is that they love to speak Spanish with a non-native speaker. Ive had the exact opposite experience in Europe, regardless of the country, and regardles of the local lingo. So, Madurhi, if you come to Latin America, just jump right in. I think youll be pleasantly surprised at how warm the people can be. And I reckon theyll dig your accent. A few years ago, a co-worker and I had a chance to bomb around Quito for a day. Shes a Chinese woman with a pidgin Spanish thats about as crappy as my pidgin Spanish. But she has an aggressive, take-no-prisoners type of personality. I cant remember having so much fun in a long time. Ecuadorians tend to be overly polite, in my opinion, and now theyve got this overly caffeinated Chinese woman jabbering away at them in a rapid-fire version of Spanish and Mandarin. What a hoot. We had a great time. I just stood back and watched the show, for the most part.

----------


## OrphanPip

> That's really cool, OP. What did it look like? Did you feel somewhat awed-I would, I admit it!


They have them bound in newer leather binding, it was strangely ordinary. I got to handle some 16th century manuscripts on parchment too. Apparently the rarest thing in the University collection are some pages of the Gutenberg Bible, but the librarian didn't let me touch that.

----------


## JBI

> They have them bound in newer leather binding, it was strangely ordinary. I got to handle some 16th century manuscripts on parchment too. Apparently the rarest thing in the University collection are some pages of the Gutenberg Bible, but the librarian didn't let me touch that.



Robarts has a first folio, but you cannot touch it.

----------


## qimissung

> They have them bound in newer leather binding, it was strangely ordinary. I got to handle some 16th century manuscripts on parchment too. Apparently the rarest thing in the University collection are some pages of the Gutenberg Bible, but the librarian didn't let me touch that.


That's always a little disappointing. What about the text? Was it also ordinary?  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

> I have heard of the Coffee Break podcasts, Sancho. I did the first one.  Once. I'll give them a whirl. They have French and Chinese, too, in addition to other languages.
> 
> Here's the link, Maddie:
> 
> 
> http://radiolingua.com/cbs-step-1/
> 
> 
> The BBC also has an online course:
> ...


Thanks, Qimi.  :Smile: 




> One thing found with Latinos is that they love to speak Spanish with a non-native speaker. Ive had the exact opposite experience in Europe, regardless of the country, and regardles of the local lingo. So, Madurhi, if you come to Latin America, just jump right in. I think youll be pleasantly surprised at how warm the people can be. And I reckon theyll dig your accent. A few years ago, a co-worker and I had a chance to bomb around Quito for a day. Shes a Chinese woman with a pidgin Spanish thats about as crappy as my pidgin Spanish. But she has an aggressive, take-no-prisoners type of personality. I cant remember having so much fun in a long time. Ecuadorians tend to be overly polite, in my opinion, and now theyve got this overly caffeinated Chinese woman jabbering away at them in a rapid-fire version of Spanish and Mandarin. What a hoot. We had a great time. I just stood back and watched the show, for the most part.


The teacher at the institute is Spanish. He speaks English but with an accent; I can see some interesting conversation happening in the future.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OrphanPip

Grading papers today and feeling very frustrated by students who can't follow the simplest of format instructions.

----------


## JBI

> Grading papers today and feeling very frustrated by students who can't follow the simplest of format instructions.


Could be worse. I just lectured on "World Literature" and these kids argued Western people are sexist because of Greek mythology. Here they abort and murder female babies because of their gender, but us "Westerners" are sexist because Aphrodite is an objectified sense of male desire. What?

The way literature is written here they see it as a continuous unbroken tradition, and think we are still in the times of aristotle, and they still in the times of Confucius. Nothing could be further from the truth, they call it history because things change.

Basically I told the girl, I do not care that you've read Virginia Woolf and imagine yourself something of a Feminist, you know nothing about Feminism, or history.

----------


## Scheherazade

Trying to finish my final assignment but due to factors that were out of my control, it's left till very last minute... Just trying to throw things together and hope that my Prof will be able to make sense of it all  :Biggrin: 

Someone remind me not to take anymore courses.

I mean the one after this one... Next course will start in February  :Svengo:

----------


## cacian

Good luck Scher I hope it all goes well.

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you, Cacian.

Phew. Another assignment (and course) out of the way. Next one starts in February, which gives me two whole weeks of freedom.

Luckily, I have got student assignments to mark to keep me busy; don't know what I would have done with all this free time, otherwise.

----------


## kasie

Scher - I've said it before and I'll say it again - you are a glutton for punishment. Oh and by the way, you really ought to think about not doing any more courses....after the one in February, that is.....

----------


## papayahed

> Thanks guys! I was waffling between an MBA and Spanish. Spanish won over because I really wanted to start this semester and I haven't taken the GMAT yet. 
> 
> This semester I'm taking Spanish and Intro to Fiction. Both should be pretty decent, except one of the books for the fiction class is Possession by Byatt. I really really disliked that book!!


I ditched Spanish a while back because the school didn't offer any night classes and it started getting difficult to fit them in with work and all. (I talked to the dean about it but she pretty much told me that I needed to make school a priority.)

And Viola! 5 years later I'm starting the MBA program in March. yeah!! It won't be as much fun as spanish but it works with my schedule AND I can get work to pay for it.

----------


## qimissung

That last night be the best part! Congrats, papaya, on getting accepted. What will you be getting your degree in?

----------


## Scheherazade

Congratulations! I am glad once again you are joining me in suffering... I mean studying!

I will take a break in September - after 6 years of studying straight, though - and learn another language.

----------


## papayahed

> That last night be the best part! Congrats, papaya, on getting accepted. What will you be getting your degree in?


Master of Business Administration. It couldn't hurt, right?

Hey Scher, I start March 10! (Just in time for our annual shutdown - timing has never been my strong suit)

----------


## qimissung

It surely couldn't! Hope it goes well.

What other language are you planning to study, Scher?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hey Scher, I start March 10! (Just in time for our annual shutdown - timing has never been my strong suit)


Oh, I can't wait to see that! What is the mode of study?




> What other language are you planning to study, Scher?


I am inclined towards improving my meagre French.

----------


## papayahed

> Oh, I can't wait to see that! What is the mode of study?


It's online. I've never done a fully online class before.

----------


## qimissung

Let us know how you enjoy it, papaya.

And Scher, how exactly do you fit study into your days? I know you wear several hats. Les esprits curieux veulent savoir (thanks, google translate  :Biggrin: ).

----------


## Scheherazade

> It's online. I've never done a fully online class before.


It's fun! I have been doing for a few years now - as you know - and it is liberating. 




> And Scher, how exactly do you fit study into your days? I know you wear several hats. Les esprits curieux veulent savoir (thanks, google translate ).


I am like a plate-spinner... Running from one plate to the next and ever so often, they end up on the floor, needless to say.

I am only happy that my studies will come to an end in September (for now). Just remind me not to pursue two MAs simultaneously next time :-/

Cannot wait to be able to do some guilt-free reading after 5 years!

Are you studying anything these days, Qimi?

----------


## qimissung

I'm still taking a Chinese language class. But I don't really study for it. I wish I would, but when life gets stressful, study is the first thing to go for me. I can read a few things and I'm learning the pronunciation, sort of. I know a number of the words in pinyin.

----------


## Scheherazade

Chinese must be very challenging! Do you chat with JBI to practice?  :Biggrin: 

I am hoping to take a language class as well once I am done in September... Nothing ambitious, though... French or German for Tourists or something! Don't want to learn yet another alphabet!

----------


## Lykren

> I'm still taking a Chinese language class. But I don't really study for it. I wish I would, but when life gets stressful, study is the first thing to go for me. I can read a few things and I'm learning the pronunciation, sort of. I know a number of the words in pinyin.


I'm studying Japanese and I have the same difficulty. It's something I really, really want to learn and am actually interested in, but do I listen to the dialogues when it's not required for homework? Nope. Do I practice writing kanji on my own? Nope. And I feel terrible about it, but I keep on (not) doing it.

----------


## qimissung

> Chinese must be very challenging! Do you chat with JBI to practice? 
> 
> I am hoping to take a language class as well once I am done in September... Nothing ambitious, though... French or German for Tourists or something! Don't want to learn yet another alphabet!


Lol. No. 

Yeah, no one in the class but me wants to learn the Chinese characters, although they are doing so. It is rather daunting.I figure at some point, I will figure out the pattern and it will all fall into place. I hope.

----------


## qimissung

> I'm studying Japanese and I have the same difficulty. It's something I really, really want to learn and am actually interested in, but do I listen to the dialogues when it's not required for homework? Nope. Do I practice writing kanji on my own? Nope. And I feel terrible about it, but I keep on (not) doing it.


I know. I even bought some more CD's after not listening to the first set I bought. And I keep thinking I'll watch some movies in Chinese (which there are several I love), but no. 

I did move the CD case from the back seat of the car to the front seat. Maybe tomorrow I'll turn over a new leaf.

----------


## Lykren

Not to derail the thread, but have you seen Raise the Red Lantern by Zhang Yimou, Qimi? I recently saw it and it was fabulous! It even made me enjoy hearing Chinese opera.

----------


## qimissung

Saw it. Loved it. Maybe I should watch it again. It's been years.

----------


## JBI

> I'm still taking a Chinese language class. But I don't really study for it. I wish I would, but when life gets stressful, study is the first thing to go for me. I can read a few things and I'm learning the pronunciation, sort of. I know a number of the words in pinyin.


The only way to learn Chinese is literally to write every character out as many times as you need for it to stick in your head. Most people who come here to study seem to get nothing out of 2 years of constant classes (20+ hours a week).

Generally you need to forgo Pinyin as soon as possible if you want to move onward with your studies.

----------


## JBI

> Not to derail the thread, but have you seen Raise the Red Lantern by Zhang Yimou, Qimi? I recently saw it and it was fabulous! It even made me enjoy hearing Chinese opera.


Try watching 12 hours straight of it - it will drive you insane, especially traditional productions that are usually performed in no-longer-existent dialects. Reading Chinese opera is far more pleasureful than watching it, I'm afraid - it is rather sad, but that is probably why the operas that seem to be most studied now are known for their literary quality rather than their theatrical quality.

Not saying Chinese opera is good or not (though you would need to specify which kind, as Chinese opera is different by tradition in every city) but that 99% of Chinese people under 50 would probably agree that they will never desire, or be able to sit and watch a whole opera from head to tail. in addition to this, most would go insane in 5 minutes.

The general form Chinese opera takes now on the mainland is various programs broadcast for mostly old people on TV (in various languages) as well as school trips or short videos showing the most famous 5 minutes of any opera (which most people cannot even stand). 

That being said, I will say the reason is simple - people don't like the music, and the emphasis has traditionally not been on the music, but more on the performance. In a world with cinema and developed effects, a juggler is no longer a ticket seller like it used to be.

----------


## Lykren

Yep, I'm pretty sure the fact that the music was set within a film whose visuals were beautifully developed helped me take in the little that was served. The actress He Caifei's beauty didn't hurt either.

----------


## qimissung

> The only way to learn Chinese is literally to write every character out as many times as you need for it to stick in your head. Most people who come here to study seem to get nothing out of 2 years of constant classes (20+ hours a week).
> 
> Generally you need to forgo Pinyin as soon as possible if you want to move onward with your studies.


Thank you for the good advice. I actually do write out many characters. I just need to do it much more often. That and practice the dialogue in the text so that I can learn how to use the words themselves. I just don't spend enough hours on it, although I have reached a place where I can see that if I only would, I could make some actual progress.

I also find Quizlet somewhat helpful in learning the vocabulary.

----------


## papayahed

Ha! For the past three weeks I've been in turnaround and still managed to do all my homework assignments.

----------


## papayahed

1 class down 15 to go. New semester starts today.

----------


## OrphanPip

Well, I finished my MA last week. I have an interview at a college for a teaching position Wednesday.

----------


## papayahed

> Well, I finished my MA last week. I have an interview at a college for a teaching position Wednesday.




Allllll Riiigghhttt! Congratulations!

----------


## qimissung

> 1 class down 15 to go. New semester starts today.


I like your positive attitude. How is it going to school while working full time? Because I could not do it. How do you do it, anyway?

----------


## qimissung

> Well, I finished my MA last week. I have an interview at a college for a teaching position Wednesday.


Well, well, well, congratulations! It seems like just yesterday you were telling us you had applied.

----------


## OrphanPip

Well I will be teaching one course in the Fall. It won't be enough to live off of, but it is a start of building a teaching resume. Now I just need to find something to fill another 30 hours of my week so I can eat.

----------


## papayahed

I start back in October.

----------


## Scheherazade

> 1 class down 15 to go. New semester starts today.





> Well, I finished my MA last week. I have an interview at a college for a teaching position Wednesday.


Congratulations to both of you!

As of yesterday, I am done. Been studying non-stop for the past six years and I'm done! I don't have to write another report or complete another project.

Well, till the time I decide I should gain another qualification...

----------


## papayahed

> As of yesterday, I am done. Been studying non-stop for the past six years and I'm done! I don't have to write another report or complete another project.
> 
> Well, till the time I decide I should gain another qualification...


OMG!!!! Congratulations!!!

It's been 4 hours, which new qualification did you decide on?

----------


## Scheherazade

> OMG!!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> It's been 4 hours, which new qualification did you decide on?


Thank you. Actually, right after posting that it occurred to me that having one in Technology Management wouldn't be too bad... But not right now. Too exhausted for words and I want to read!

How are you enjoying your course?

----------


## papayahed

3 down, 12 to go!!

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Well, I finished my MA last week. I have an interview at a college for a teaching position Wednesday.





> Congratulations to both of you!
> 
> As of yesterday, I am done. Been studying non-stop for the past six years and I'm done! I don't have to write another report or complete another project.
> 
> Well, till the time I decide I should gain another qualification...





> 3 down, 12 to go!!


Congratulations to all, keep the peddle down papayahed.

----------


## Scheherazade

> 3 down, 12 to go!!


Excellent!

This calls for Margaritas - as I am sure it is 5 o'clock _somewhere!_





PS: Admittedly, I know very few things that would _not_ call for Margaritas...

----------


## papayahed

Tasty!

Sadly it's time to put down the margaritas and go back to class. I start back tomorrow.

----------


## Scheherazade

How did the first day back go?

----------


## papayahed

awful! Class started on monday and we have a test in two weeks. This weekend is the annual work banquest then I have to go out of town until monday night then I have to move on thursday. I'm going to have to fit studying in there somewhere. Why must everything happen all at once.

----------


## Scheherazade

Anyone studying this term?

I am taking Italian for Beginners but all very casual.

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm doing an elementary course on Spanish discourse.

----------


## OrphanPip

Well I've spent a year teaching English to primary school children in Chinese school in Malaysia and it's been an unusual experience. I enjoy teaching the kids, though the little ones are exhausting and the few secondary school students I've taught are largely indifferent. I'll soon be back in Canada and maybe I'll return back to teaching at the college level, but I'm considering whether to pursue teaching certification to teach in the public schools in Canada. I enjoyed it more than I thought I ever would. I enjoyed teaching literature in colleges much more, but sadly the jobs are just not available. Oh well.

----------


## Helga

I will get my MA next spring if all goes as planned. I have started work on my thesis and for the month or so left of this semester I have 9 deadlines and three of them are big essays. My search for evil is not a priority at the moment but evil lurks everywhere so I fit it in where I can. I have a workspace at school now so most of my days are spent there ticking away at the computer.

----------


## Scheherazade

So great to hear from both of you, Pip and Helga.

Pip ~ You might consider teaching ESOL or EFL maybe, which offers different challenges and the learners are usually quite different from the usual crowd. 

Helga ~ What is your thesis on?

----------


## Helga

Well I decided long ago to write about Shakespeare, I know there is so much on him out there already, but I am sticking with my man. It is about how men's honour is tied to the female body. I am going to look at "The Rape of Lucrece", "Much Ado About Nothing" and Titus Andronicus maybe. I chose the poem cause it doesn't get a lot of attention and it the theme I am thinking of is clear. MAAN is just one of my favourite comedies and the theme is in that one too, the song "sigh no more" in part and of course the way Hero is treated. My teacher mentioned Titus too and I think it would be fun to add it into the mix, just been years since I read it.

----------


## Scheherazade

That sounds interesting, Helga. Honour and female body would make an interesting coupling and, as you mentioned, there are many examples in Shakespeare's work. Good luck with it all and do keep us updated.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Finished bachelor in June. Was doing an internship as a market researcher for last four months and now offered contract in the same company. Work starts on Monday and I feel like school bells as they expect us to do a lot of self-learning/self-education...

----------


## papayahed

Sounds exciting Pen!!

I am about to start another semester, only 6 more classes to go.

----------


## Helga

I graduated yesterday so I have formally gotten my MA degree now. Will study translations next fall... and hopefully translate my thesis

----------


## Danik 2016

Congrats, Helga! And on Shakespeare!That´s an great achievment!

I am still trying to come to terms with my postdoc.

----------


## Pompey Bum

> I graduated yesterday so I have formally gotten my MA degree now. Will study translations next fall... and hopefully translate my thesis


Congratulations indeed! That is cause for celebration.  :Party:

----------


## Scheherazade

Congratulations, Helga 😊

----------


## Helga

Yes celebration time indeed, my son made rice porridge and I bought some candy. Can't say I don't know how to have fun!

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Yes celebration time indeed, my son made rice porridge and I bought some candy. Can't say I don't know how to have fun!


Put some of the candy in the porridge and it will taste sweeter. Fun's where you find it.  :Smile:

----------


## Calidore

Congratulations, Helga!

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Helga!

----------

